#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-29
<risperdal> kimse var mı
<alixev> ..
<alixev> ben varim
<risperdal> Merhaba
<alixev> Merhaba
<risperdal> blog tutmayı kolaylaştırmak için bir araç arıyordum da
<risperdal> gnome kullanıyorum ben
<risperdal> blogilo varmış
<risperdal> yalnız kde lib leri üzerine yazılmış
<alixev> apt-cache search gnome blog
<risperdal> gnome için de pek yeterli bi uygulama bulamadım blog işleri için
<risperdal> yok sorum şu olacaktı
<risperdal> şimdi bu blogilo yu
<risperdal> yüklersem
<risperdal> bir sürü kde kütüphanesi yüklenecek
<risperdal> herhangi bi çakışma
<risperdal> yavaşlama
<risperdal> yada ona benzer bir şey olur mu
<alixev> ben dusunmeden yuklerdim acikcasi
<alixev> cakisma falan olursa da silerim geri
<alixev> gnome-blog
<alixev> yetersiz mi geldi
<alixev> tipi fena degil
<risperdal> tipi güzel de
<risperdal> rich text editör yok gibi
<risperdal> blogilo daha bi janjanlı geldi
<alixev> temizinden yukleyin deneyin bence
<alixev> yer sikintisi yoktur buyuk ihtimal
<alixev> 3 5 mb lafini da etmezseniz
<alixev> herhangi bir cakisma olursa da bildiri yaparsaniz. ilgilenirler
<alixev> ozgur yazilima ufak bir katkiniz olur
<alixev> fena olmaz hani
<risperdal> dimi
<alixev> http://codex.wordpress.org/Weblog_Client
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Weblog Client « WordPress Codex (at codex.wordpress.org)
<irfaN> günaydın
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> slm
<mehmet1288> s.a
<mehmet1288> arkadaşlar
<mehmet1288> güncelleme yaptım
<mehmet1288> başlanıç taki ekrana kernel sürümü geldi fakat güncel haliyle başlamıyo eski kernel çalışıyo
<mehmet1288> güncellemeyi nasıl kaldırabilirim
<acemi> guncel hali dedigin hangisi, eski dedigin hangisi
<mehmet1288> birinin ensonun da numara xx.xx.23 diğeri diğeri de xx.xx.23 yazıyo
<mehmet1288> 23 güncelledikten sonra geldi ve çalışmıyo açılmıyo yani
<acemi> /boot/grub/grub.cfg dosyasini paste.debian.net ten gondersene
<mehmet1288> http://paste.debian.net/101021/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<acemi> uname -a  ciktisi nedir
<mehmet1288> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:36:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<acemi> grub menusunde 1. satiri sectin ama acmadi mi? yoksa secim yapmadan bekledin mi
<mehmet1288> 1. satırı seçtim enter bastım normal açılıyo gibi oldu ama açılmadı
<mehmet1288> bi yazı yazıyodu komut satırına geliyo
<acemi> ne asamada kaliyor
<acemi> hmm ekran surucusu mu yukledin sonradan
<mehmet1288> help yazın felan diye ingilizce yazılar yazıyodu
<mehmet1288> yok
<mehmet1288> normal çalışan sistemde güncelleme yöneticisiyle güncelleme yi denetlettim bulduklarını yükledim
<acemi> normalde son surumle calisman daha dogru, guvenlik guncellemeleri filan vardir icinde
<acemi> sorunu bulu cozmek lazim, kaldirmak yerine
<mehmet1288> kaldırıp baştan yükleyecem
<acemi> apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic  dersen kalkar
<acemi> 23 olacakti, 22 degil
<mehmet1288> tmm 23 yaptım
<mehmet1288> kaldırıyo şu an
<Yahuda> Selamlar.
<^> hi
<varadero> ahoy
<mehmet1288> s.a
<mehmet1288> flv videolarını 3gp ye nasıl çevirebiliriz
<mehmet1288> program felan
<mehmet1288> ???
<subay^^> acemi ping
<subay^^> badblocks u çalıştırıp bad sector varmı dye denemiştik geçen günlerde
<mehmet1288> transmageddon u buldum şu an bi tane deniyorumm inşallah çalışıyodur
<subay^^> acaba bu ntfs dosya sistemi için de çalışabilirmi açılış cd si ile açmış olsak
<subay^^> niye denemiyon dersen şuan yanımda öle makina yok
<wingless> subay^^: sanırım çalışıyor
<subay^^> mehmet1288, avidemux, winFF e bir bak
<subay^^> mehmet1288, avidemux, winFF e bir bak
<mehmet1288> tmm
<subay^^> yaparsan 3gb işini haber ver sonra
<mehmet1288> linux ta da win deki gibi usb yi çıkarmak için "bu donanımı güvenle kaldır" gibi bişey varmı yoksa direk çıkartsak bişey olurmu
<mehmet1288> tmm
<subay^^> var öle bişi. sağ tıkla usb aygıta guvenli çıkart var
<subay^^> yada safety remove yazar
<mehmet1288> "sürücüyü güvenle kaldır" var o mu??
<mehmet1288> bide " çıkart " var
<subay^^> nasıl?
<subay^^> güvenli çıkart güvenli kaldır die mi?
<mehmet1288> yani usb simgesine sağ tıklayınca "sürücüyü güvenle kaldır" var hemen altında "çıkart" vvar
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> bi sn
<subay^^> guvenle kaldır diceksin
<mehmet1288> dedim...
<subay^^> çıkart umount gibi sanki
<subay^^> bağlı ancak kullanılmıyor
<subay^^> kablo olarak bağlılık tabiki
<mehmet1288> video yu çevirebiliyom ama telefon açmıyo :(
<Ozmo_> slm
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/5529/
<varadero> slm
<ubuntu-tr> Title: | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at sudrap.org)
<genctelefon> böyle bir hata alıyorum mysql-server kurulmuyor
<selcuk_> merhabalar
<mehmet1288> mrb
<selcuk_> domain hizmeti alıcam da godaddy den
<selcuk_> bikaç sorum olacaktı mümkünse?
<suigeneris> sor
<suigeneris> benim web barındırma hizmetim var ama alan adı için de yardımcı olabilirim belki
<selcuk_> yok godaddy den alıcam da
<selcuk_> gerçek isim yazmasam sorun olur mu?
<suigeneris> sanırım olmaz
<suigeneris> neden ki?
<selcuk_> bilmem genel alışkanlık :)
<suigeneris> peki
<suigeneris> ama mesela ben senin adının Selçuk olduğunu biliyorum
<selcuk_> yani?
<suigeneris> yanisi bu işte
<suigeneris> şaka ettim ;)
<selcuk_> :))
<selcuk_> yardımınız için teşekkürler iyi akşamlar
<suigeneris> genctelefon orada mısın?
<genctelefon> evet
<genctelefon> suigeneris
<suigeneris> genctelefon mysql-server kurulmamış değil ki, kurulmuş
<genctelefon> hata nedir
<genctelefon> calışmıyor
<suigeneris> hata yok
<genctelefon> kaldırılmıyor
<suigeneris> mysql-server (5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1) kuruluyor...
<genctelefon> kurulumda şifre oluşturmadı
<suigeneris> dpkg -l | grep mysql
<genctelefon> sonradanda veremedim
<suigeneris> buna bak bir
<genctelefon> ne görmem gerekiyor
<genctelefon> listeledi
<suigeneris> mysql-server var mı aralarında?
<genctelefon> var
<suigeneris> tamam işte kurulmuş
<genctelefon> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/5531/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at sudrap.org)
<genctelefon> suigeneris nedir derdi
<Brozac> genctelefon ls /etc/init.d/mysql*
<genctelefon> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/5532/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at sudrap.org)
<genctelefon> fark yok
<Brozac> dosya bulunamadımı
<Brozac> .?
<genctelefon> kaldırmıyorda apt-get
<Brozac> force edebilirsin
<Brozac> komutu vardı
<Brozac> ezbere bilmiyorum
<genctelefon> cat myscript.sql | mysql --force
<genctelefon> böyle birşeymiydi
<Brozac> yok apt-get e force remove edicen
<genctelefon> apt-get force komutu yok biliyorum
<genctelefon> autoremove
<genctelefon> diyorsun
<Brozac> bi şeklilde olur
<Brozac> unregister fln
<Brozac> vardır yolu
<Brozac> koskoca apt
<genctelefon> neyse olmadı sistemi yeniden kuracam
<Brozac> tertemiz
<Brozac> :D
<genctelefon> 10.04.1
<genctelefon> mi kurim
<Brozac> ne işe yaricak makina
<Brozac> ?
<genctelefon> ofisteki makinem
<genctelefon> disk bozuldu
<Brozac> ozman onu kur
<genctelefon> 10.10 kurdum
<Brozac> lts daha stable dir
<Brozac> iş yerine daha uygun
<genctelefon> o esnada cd yoktu elimde
<Brozac> usb den kur :P
<genctelefon> super os cd ile kurmuştum
<Brozac> yandan yemiş cd lerden kurma
<Brozac> orjinal kullan
<enver> selamun aleykum
<enver> arkadaslar sorum olacak sizlere
<enver> acılısda diski   nasıl nerden sececegim
<enver> acıldında pc xp ye gecmek isdiorm
<enver> kubuntu kullanıorm
<enver> yardım olabilicek kimse yokmu
<enver> allah rızası icin
<Brozac> gelirler sorunu sorunca sabırla beklicen
<enver> tamam saolasn
<enver> siz biliormusunuz
<enver> nerdeler
<Brozac> kim nerede
<Brozac> ?
<enver> kmi soyledniz gelirlerdie??
<Brozac> kanaldakiler işte
<enver> tamam anlasıldı
<Brozac> işleri güçleri vardır yemek yiyorlardır
<Brozac> tuvalete gitmişlerdir
<Brozac> ne bilim
<enver> anladım
<enver> :))
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> smplayer'da geriye almanın zaman ayarını nasıl yapabilirim?
<Fatih_M> rewind1
<Fatih_M> ön tanımlı 10 sn
<Fatih_M> /etc/mplayer/input.conf
<Fatih_M> da, LEFT seek -10 u düzenleyince, istediğim sonucu alamıyorum yine
<Fatih_M> ~/.mplayer/config direk smplayer ayar dosyası gibi, LEFT seek -5 yapınca
<Fatih_M> extra characters on line 11: -5
<Fatih_M> Warning unknown option LEFT at line 11
<rua> s.a
<rua> iyi geceler
<enver> s.a
<enver> kimse varmı
<enver> =))
<rua> var :)
<rua> a.s
<enver> varmı die sordum zati:D
<enver> ne var ne yok
<enver> :))
<enver> subayım sen burdamı yatıorsun
<enver> kovusun burasımı
<enver> geliorm ben birazdan az isim var
<enver> :))
<rua> RESOLV.conf dosyasına nasıl yazma izni vereceğiz
<enver> geldm ben
<enver> :))
<enver> rua bak önce murekkep
<enver> alacaksın
<enver> sonra kalemi dolduracaksın
<enver> koyacaksın pc masasının usdune
<enver> al sana yazma izni
<enver> :))
<acemi> kanalda rua diye biri yok
<enver> <rua> RESOLV.conf dosyasına nasıl yazma izni vereceğiz
<enver> bu ne peki
<enver> ??
<enver> ben kormuyum
<acemi> irc ogrenince anlarsin
<enver> rua cıkmıs
<enver> sadece bu kadar
<enver> irc ne demek
<enver> soylede oregnelim
<enver> cıkdıgını görmedim sadece bu kadar
<enver> :))
<enver> fuzulu seylerle beyninizi isgal ediorsunuz
<enver> hasta oluorsunuz sonra
<enver> =))
<acemi> cok ve bos konusuyorsun
<enver> allah allah
<subay^^> acemi +
<enver> sanamı sorcam azmı cokmu konusacagımı
<subay^^> ayıp oluyo enver bey
<enver> ben normalde konusmayı sevmem
<subay^^> neşenizi bozmayın
<enver> evet ama onlar isdior
<enver> ayıp olmasını
<subay^^> aman ugrastıgın seye bir bak geriden
<subay^^> gerek yok sakin olun yav
<enver> orası oyle
<enver> neden karsısındaki insana cok ve bos konusuorsun dior
<subay^^> sende hemen önce fena eyler sölemissin
<enver> bz bilmiormuyuz nasıl konusacagımızı
<subay^^> karsındakinin neyle ugrastını bilmeden
<enver> biliorm neyle urasdını
<subay^^> bunu mu oturup yargılayalım
<enver> terminale
<enver> komut girmeye urasıor
<subay^^> :)
<enver>  bende aynydım
<enver> ama
<enver> hasta olacagımı anlayınca
<enver> karsımdakinide uyarayım
<enver> dedim sadece bukadar
<subay^^> tmm ii yapmışsın dinlememiş
<subay^^> bide sayısızlık etmiş
<subay^^> böle görecen susacan
<enver> ya tamam
<subay^^> ne gerdiriyonuz
<enver> ne dedik
<subay^^> bişe deme
<enver> surada sohbet edcegiz
<subay^^> güzelliklerden bahsedelim
<enver> ne gerdirmesi
<enver> patlarım demezsem
<subay^^> :)
<enver> anlatabildimmi
<subay^^> her kişilik farklı tabi
<enver> bu gibi durumlar icin
<enver> böle yabdım
<enver> anlasıldımı
<enver> :))
<enver> kardes
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> gidem biraz dizi izleyem
<subay^^> uykum gelsin
<subay^^> hadi hayırlı geceler
<enver> gule gule
<enver> i geceler
<enver> arkadaslar ben xp teması kurmak isdiorm nasıl kurabilirm
<enver> ubuntuya
<enver> arkadaslar ilgilenen kimse yokmu
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm
<tulliana> ekran kartı ve compizi kurdum ama çalıştıramadım kubuntuda
<tulliana> compizz icon diye bir uygulama vardı ubuntuda
<tulliana> baktım kubuntu deposunda yok
<tulliana> buldum ;)
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-30
<irfaN|work> günaydın
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> slm
<lucass> selam
<varadero> arts
<lucass> arts ?
<varadero> lucas arts  :)
<zfmf> vay be barca real i yemis yutmus :d muahaha
<varadero> kısmet
<zfmf> adamlar oynuyo, usta bizim lig gibimi :D
<varadero> zenci musikisi dinleyelim
<AKT> zencilere
<AKT> ayrı bir ilgin var varadero
<AKT> sonu hayırlara vesile
<varadero> aha ignore edecek bir adam daha
<AKT> şaka yaptık yahu=)
<varadero> insanları tanımadan belden aşağı şaka yapmanı tavsiye etmiyorum burda
<varadero> yinede sen bilirsin ignore güzel bir  komut
<AKT> tamam tamam özür dilerim
<AKT> demekki ırkçı bir kişisin
<AKT> zencileri sevmedigine göre
<KaRa_LaHaNa> selam
<varadero> slm KaRa_LaHaNa
<KaRa_LaHaNa> laptopumda birincil bölümde win 7
<KaRa_LaHaNa> uzatılmış bölümün birincisinde
<KaRa_LaHaNa> debian
<KaRa_LaHaNa> uzatılmış bölümün 2.ncisinde
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ubuntu kurulu
<KaRa_LaHaNa> fakat findowsu görmüyor
<KaRa_LaHaNa> grubu ayarlıyamıyorum
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bi kaç yönerge takip ettim goog dan
<KaRa_LaHaNa> yine de olmadı
<KaRa_LaHaNa> yardımcı olabilirmisiniz
<KaRa_LaHaNa> fdisk -l çıktısının durumu http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538264/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<varadero> az bekle
<varadero> acemi gelsin o yardımcı olur  sana vakti varsa
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ok bekliiyorum
<varadero> gördünmü az bekle diye boşuna demedim :)
<varadero> az bekledim
<varadero> az bekledin
<varadero> hehe
<varadero> acemi
<acemi> ?
<KaRa_LaHaNa> acemi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538264/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<KaRa_LaHaNa> grubu düzenleyemiyorumda
<varadero> KaRa_LaHaNa nin sorusu :)
<varadero> pasteledim sana
<varadero> windows u göremiyormuş grub menude
<acemi> os-proper yukleyip update-grub
<KaRa_LaHaNa> şöyle söyleyeyim
<KaRa_LaHaNa> 1 nci bölümde win 7
<KaRa_LaHaNa> uzatılmış bölümün 1 ncisinde debian
<KaRa_LaHaNa> uzatılmış bölümün 2.ncisinde ubuntu
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bi de takas var
<varadero> KaRa_LaHaNa e tarif etti ya adam :d
<varadero> os-proper bunu bilmiyordum
<acemi> os-prober
<KaRa_LaHaNa> tamam
<KaRa_LaHaNa> gördüm
<varadero> iyiymiş
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ben yazrken onu kaçırmışım arada
<varadero> ben tarif etsem çoktan grub.conf
<varadero> acemi bi ara bana da öğret yahu
<acemi> neyi
<KaRa_LaHaNa> acemi: os-prober sistemde kuruluymuş zaaten
<KaRa_LaHaNa> nasıl çalıştırıcam yada düzenlicem
<acemi> os-proper yukleyip update-grub
<apexna> merhaba sistemde 300 gb hdd 'e tek parça halinde ubuntu yüklü çift işletim sistemi çalıştırmak istiyorum. bir çok kaynakta içerik var fakat en sıkıntısız bu işi nası halledebilirim
<acemi> 2. bi harddisk bularak
<apexna> laptop
<apexna> D:
<apexna> acemi : laptopda tek parça halinde kurdum ubuntuyu
<apexna> ilk öncelikle bunu 2. bir parça ya ayırmam gerekiyor herhalde
<acemi> 2. ne yukleyeceksin
<apexna> win 7
<acemi> herseyi bastan kurarsan en sikintisizi olur
<apexna> peki hocam. direk ubuntu üzerinde disk bölebiliyormuyuz
<emniyet> slm
<emniyet> arkadaslar sorm olacak sizlere
<emniyet> ??
<emniyet> ben kubuntu kurdum
<emniyet> win7 teması naasıl kurabilirim buna
<emniyet> ??
<emniyet> birde cok kasıor
<emniyet> neden
<emniyet> ha ra
<emniyet> tamam simdi gördüm
<emniyet> soru sormayn ...
<emniyet> pardon
<varadero> :)
<varadero> apexna önce win7 kur sorun yaşamak istemiyorsan
<emniyet> win 7 yokki bende orjinal
<emniyet> olsa zati neden urasayım
<emniyet> :))
<apexna> varadero : peki . ayrı bir alan olusturup 2. win7 kursam .
<apexna> sorunmu olusur
<apexna> http://www.webhatti.com/yazilim-genel/50399-windows-ve-linuxu-ayni-bilgisayara-kurmak.html
<apexna> suraya bakıyordumda simdi
<apexna> burda da sizin dediginiz gibi ilk olarak win7 kuruyor
<apexna> neyse hocam böyle tavsiye ediyorsanız vardır bir bilginiz. bu şekilde yapalım
<apexna> peki virtual box nedir
<zafer> apexna:  google amcaya sor bilgisi emgindir o konuda
<acemi> pencere icinde baska isletim sistemi calistirmak istersen isine yarar
<apexna> zafer : google bir cok konuda bilgisi var fakat ben doğrudan bilgiye ulaşmak için sormuştum.
<apexna> simdi baktımda windows için herhalde program
<apexna> linux içinde çalışıyormu
<zafer> sorduğun soruya kullanacağın işletim sisteminide belirtirsen doğrudan bilgi verir
<zafer> acemi de kısaca verdi zaten
<apexna> ubuntu kullanıyorum . 300gb hdd tek bölüm halinde
<varadero> acemi windows bilmez öğrenemeyecekte bu gidişle
<apexna> burda bölüm ayırıp üzerinde windows 7 kurmam gerekiyor
<varadero> apexna 0 dan kur işin çok uzuyacak
<varadero> aksi takdirde
<apexna> varadero öyle yapcam zatende bu virtual box ubuntu üzerinde çalışıyormu
<apexna> yani ubuntu açıkken aynı ada win7 de kullanabilirmiyim pencere içerisinde
<varadero> çalışır
<varadero> aynen dediğin gibi olur
<varadero> terside olur
<varadero> windows içinde ubuntu gibi
<apexna> o zaman şu şekilde yapacağım herhalde win kurup üzerine ubuntu kuracağım sonradan ubuntuya virtual box kurup win7'i içerisinde kullanabileceğim
<zafer> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/VirtualBox
<ubuntu-tr> Title: VirtualBox - Ubuntu Türkiye Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-tr.net)
<apexna> eyvallah hocam
<emniyet> arkadasım ilgilenirmisniz benmle
<varadero> neden ?
<emniyet> yardım almak isdiyorumda pcmle ilgili
<varadero> sorununu yazmıyorsunki ?
<emniyet> tabi yazayım
<apexna> ya bu wiki de deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Index of /virtualbox/debian/ (at download.virtualbox.org)
<apexna> bu kodu vermis
<apexna> paket yöenticisine eklemek icin
<apexna> deb komutu bulunamadı diyor
<varadero> synaptic de olmasi lazim vbox in apexna
<emniyet> kubuntu kde kurulu bende ben buna win 7 teması yuklemek isdiyorum anlatırmısınız acaba ??
<apexna> ha ok buldum
<varadero> kde bilmiyorum ben
<emniyet> tamam tskr ederm
<acemi> vbox ana depoda vardir zaten
<varadero> öf
<varadero> sıkıldım yürümüyor işler
<varadero> gidem hava alem
<digitaloktay> hm yanlislikla oldu
<varadero> olsun
<varadero> açılırsın :)
<digitaloktay> http://codepad.org/Pkgicm48 baksana hepsine birden gitmis
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Plain Text code - 13 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<varadero> kanalın yarısı mac çıkmış
<digitaloktay> 3 tane windows
<varadero> bende de windows var
<apexna> ya virtualbox denilen aşılmaları yapıyorum fakat sanal disk oluştururken %0 da kalıyor
<AKT> ow sheat
<AKT> afişe edildim
<AKT> evet
<AKT> 7
<AKT> kullanıyorm
<AKT> windows 7
<^> ne guzel
<^> hakkini verebiliyor musun peki?
<^> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<Fatih_M> selam
<alicev> sa
<Fatih_M> as
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<ShacakaL> Selam
<s0u][ight> as
<ShacakaL> Bir konu hakkında yardım almak istiyorum
<ShacakaL> "Konu: Grub"
<Fatih_M> ShacakaL, buyrun
<ShacakaL> Ubuntu 10.10 kullanıyorum. En son güncellemeleri yaptım ve aralarında kernelde vardı
<ShacakaL> tamamlandıktan sonra Grub menü listemde değişiklik oldu
<ShacakaL> sadece linux'a ait olan kısımları görebiliyorum
<ShacakaL> Windows kısmını grub.cfg içerisine ekliyorum fakat grub'u güncellemeyi beceremiyorum
<ShacakaL> hata veriyor
<ShacakaL> mapdevfs: error while loading shared libraries: libdebian-installer.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<s0u][ight> ShacakaL, bu grub-update te mi cikio?
<ShacakaL> evet
<s0u][ight> pardon update-grub
<ShacakaL> update-grub komudundan hemen sonra
<ShacakaL> Oluşturuyor found kısmı var
<ShacakaL> fakat orada eklediğim windows partition kısmı yok ve mapdevfs error hatası
<s0u][ight> ShacakaL, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdebian-installer
<ShacakaL> s0u][ight: tamamlandı
<s0u][ight> cikti ne, hata mi verio?
<s0u][ight> yada kurdu mu?
<ShacakaL> Birçok şeyi download etti fakat son kısımda
<ShacakaL> N: Ignoring file 'canonical-partner-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<ShacakaL> W: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz 404  Not Found getirilmesi başarısız oldu
<ShacakaL> W: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404  Not Found getirilmesi başarısız oldu
<ShacakaL> E: Bazı indeks dosyaları indirilemedi, dosyalar gözardı edildi veya eski dosyalar kullanıldı.
<ShacakaL> utku@linux:~$ sudo
<ShacakaL> bu hatayı verdi o kadar!
<s0u][ight> sen komutu tam kullanmamissin
<s0u][ight> once bi sunu yap "sudo apt-get install -f"
<ShacakaL> ok
<ShacakaL> utku@linux:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<ShacakaL> Paket listeleri okunuyor... Bitti
<ShacakaL> Bağımlılık ağacı inşa ediliyor.
<ShacakaL> Durum bilgisi okunuyor... Bitti
<ShacakaL> Yükseltilen: 0, Yeni Kurulan: 0, Kaldırılacak: 0 ve Yükseltilmeyecek: 24.
<ShacakaL> N: Ignoring file 'canonical-partner-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<ShacakaL> Anladığım kadarıyla yeni kernel eski grub.cfg değiştirip kendi yüklemesi gerekeni yüklüyor
<ShacakaL> ve bu durumda olan ayarlar kayboluyor
<s0u][ight> sen depolar la mi ugrastin?
<ShacakaL> Hayır
<s0u][ight> "sudo apt-get install libdebian-installer"
<ShacakaL> Hemen deniyorum
<ShacakaL> utku@linux:~$ sudo apt-get install libdebian-installer
<ShacakaL> Paket listeleri okunuyor... Bitti
<ShacakaL> Bağımlılık ağacı inşa ediliyor.
<ShacakaL> Durum bilgisi okunuyor... Bitti
<ShacakaL> N: Ignoring file 'canonical-partner-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<ShacakaL> E: libdebian-installer paketi konumlandırılamıyor
<ShacakaL> Synaptic üzerinden kuruyorum
<s0u][ight> synaptic te apt'i kullancak kurmak icin
<ShacakaL> Orada başarılı bir şekilde kuruldu
<ShacakaL> :S
<s0u][ight> kurduysa tekrar update-grub dene
<ShacakaL> utku@linux:~$ sudo update-grub
<ShacakaL> Generating grub.cfg ...
<ShacakaL> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic
<ShacakaL> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-23-generic
<ShacakaL> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<ShacakaL> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<ShacakaL> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ShacakaL> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<ShacakaL> done
<ShacakaL> utku@linux:~$
<varadero> oeh paste bin kullaniniz
<ShacakaL> yes
<ShacakaL> Bu sefer oldu
<ShacakaL> çok enterasan
<ShacakaL> eklendi
<ShacakaL> peki terminal üzerinden neden yapamıyorum?
<s0u][ight> ShacakaL, synaptic buyuk bir ihtimal yanlis olan ne varsa duzeltmistir
<ShacakaL> Hm
<ShacakaL> acaba source.list içerisinde veya genel olarak düzeltmem gereken birşey var mıdır?
<s0u][ight> sorunun ne oldugunu tam olarak cozemedim, ne yaptinda bu sorun ortaya cikti
<ShacakaL> Otomatik güncellemeler vardı
<ShacakaL> Linux linux 2.6.35-23 kernel'i yükledim
<ShacakaL> ve sistemi açıp kapattığımda grub içerisinde sadece linux ve memtest leri görüyordum
<ShacakaL> Xp yoktu
<ShacakaL> update-grub komudunu verdiğimde libdebian hatasını alıyordum
<s0u][ight> birsey o lib'i kaldirmis veya silmis
<ShacakaL> anladım
<ShacakaL> teşekkür ederim
<s0u][ight> gerek yok, sonucta kendin cozdun
<ShacakaL> iyi akşamlar
<ShacakaL> Aklımdayken birşey daha sormak istiyorum. Belki sizlerde dikkat etmişsinizdir. Firefox üzerinde ciddi anlamda bir yavaşlık var
<ShacakaL> Ubuntu 10.10 versiyonu için konuşuyorum
<s0u][ight> ?
<s0u][ight> ben oyle birsey fark edemedim
<s0u][ight> ShacakaL, chromium-browser dene istersen, google chrome'un opensource versionu
<ShacakaL> yani nasıl anlatabileceğimi bilemiyorum fakat mouse ile tıklama işlemleri yaptığımda veya sayfayı aşağı yukarı kaydırdığımda 1'er saniye geç algılıyormuş gibi geliyor
<ShacakaL> Opera kurdum o gayet hızlı
<ShacakaL> ama chromium'u da deneyeceğim
<s0u][ight> ben gnome'un genel anlamda arada takildigini biliyorum, o olabilir senin fark ettigin
<s0u][ight> opera opensource degil
<ShacakaL> bunu aşmamızın bir yolu var mı?
<varadero> chrome çok iyi
<s0u][ight> ShacakaL, arada alt+tab yap ve istedigin pencereyi sec, gnome geri duzeliyor genelde
<acemi> firefoxu noscripts ile kullan
<s0u][ight> varadero, chromium daha iyi :P google'in kattigi gereksiz seyler yok
<varadero> laptop un hdd parttion lari görmüyor
<varadero> hdd değiştiriyorum yine görmüyor :)
<acemi> chromiumun extentionlari firefoxunkilere gore iyi degil
<s0u][ight> acemi, ben stock-firefox ve stock-chromiumden bahsediyordum, extensionlari katarsak firefox ft
<s0u][ight> ftw
<acemi> extensionlar, secim yaparken cok etkin
<ShacakaL> sağolun arkadaşlar
<varadero> neden görmezki parttion lari acemi yardım etsene dehşet içerisindeyim
<ShacakaL> iyi geceler tekrardan
<acemi> diski  goruyor ama degil mi
<varadero> görüyor
<acemi> neyle bakiyorsun
<acemi> partitionlara
<varadero> fdisk -l
<acemi> root olarak
<varadero> :) eed
<acemi> eskiden root olmadan gosteriyordu, artik gostermiyor da, belki aliskanlik...
<varadero> disk bozuk sandım değiştirdim yine aynı
<varadero> yok sistem le ilgili iş = root , fdisk = sistem
<varadero> 3 part var eminim
<acemi> cfdisk filan bi denesene
<varadero> hep tek parttion görüyor ve onuda fat32 görüyor
<varadero> :)
<acemi> dos uyumluluk modu vs gibi birseyden sorun cikmasin
<decaf> konuya müdahil olmak niyetindeyim ama kızacak yine
<decaf> device isimleri kaymıştır, olur arada
<decaf> usb'yi görüyordur
<acemi> varadero: kizdin mi
<varadero> cik
<varadero> onda da bad primary parttion diyip
<varadero> direk çıkıyor
<decaf> sdb'de mi?
<varadero> bios dan dürttüm decaf
<varadero> sdb de evet ama usb den boot ettiğim için doğal olarak
<decaf> windows 7'de partition boyutları silindirlere denk gelmiyor
<decaf> bizim fdisk de bunu beğenmiyor
<acemi> fdisk /dev/xxx ile girip dos modunu iptal etsene
<varadero> yine aynı
<varadero> parttion yok diyor
<varadero> reboot ta etsem aslında faideli olabilir
<decaf> bana da yapmıştı, uçurdum gitti
<acemi> c u yaptin degil mi girince
<varadero> eed
<varadero> save edip reboot etsemmiki
<varadero> ?
<decaf> lazım mı data?  :)
<varadero> evet
<decaf> hay allah
<varadero> decaf  elimde 2 disk var
<acemi> virus bulasmis olmasin
<varadero> ikiside aynı ve 1 i default diski bu laptop un
<acemi> partition tablei degistirmistir
<varadero> acemi virus neden bulaşsın
<varadero> hadi bulaştı 2 disk e ?
<varadero> formatlayamıyorum bile öteki diski
<varadero> ubuntu kurulumda disk error den çaıkılıyor
<varadero> iki disk te sağlam
<decaf> benzer problem oldu, dd'yi bastığım için tam arızayı bulacak vakit olmadı
<varadero> bi reboot edeyim adettendir
<decaf> bi dakka ama
<decaf> ubuntu live installer çakılıyorsa harbiden disk error vardır
<decaf> çok basit bi yapı çünkü, hatalı hata mesajı vermez
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler
<electroweak> arkadaslar merhaba 10.10 ile huawei e180 3g modem PnP olarak kullanılabiliyormu yoksa  problem yasayan varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-01
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<suigeneris> selam sana antonius
<zfmf> nassiniz ahali :d
<zfmf> SIKILdim tatile ihtiyacim var offff
<gsezen> slm
<subay^^> acemi
<subay^^> burdamısın
<acemi> ?
<subay^^> upgrade ederken bir sorunla karsılastım
<subay^^> yukleme yapamadı
<subay^^> disk yeterli degil dedi
<subay^^>  / dan bahsediyor sanırım
<subay^^> 36 mb bos yer kalmıs diyor
<subay^^> önceki kullanılmıs deb paketleri olabilir belkide
<acemi> neyden neye upgrade
<subay^^> pardon update
<subay^^> önceki deb paketleri nasıl kaldırılır
<acemi> debian?
<subay^^> ubuntu 10.04
<acemi> df -h ve mount ciktilari nedir
<subay^^> http://paste.debian.net/101212/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<acemi> update ederken verdigi mesaj nedir
<subay^^> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic_2.6.32-26.48_i386.deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)
<acemi> dpkg -l linux-image*
<acemi> uname -a
<subay^^> http://paste.debian.net/101214/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<acemi> dpkg -l linux-image*
<subay^^> pardon
<subay^^> http://paste.debian.net/101215/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<acemi> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l linux-image*
<acemi> bazi kisimlari eksik geldi
<subay^^> http://paste.debian.net/101216/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<acemi> aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<subay^^> bitti bu komut
<acemi> df -h
<acemi> df -h | grep sda1
<acemi> yapip buraya paste edebilirsin
<subay^^> http://paste.debian.net/101217/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<subay^^> geç gördüm
<acemi> simdi update &&upgrade yap
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> önceki img dosyalarını sildirdin sanırım
<acemi> alakasiz ama aptitude autoclean de yap
<subay^^> yer olmadından işte yapamadı sanırım bence alakalı onu soracaktım bende
<subay^^> bu kullanmadı deb paketlerini kaldırılacak komut demi
<subay^^> aptitude autoclean
<acemi> yer / bolumunde yok, deb paketleri /var altinda, yani ilgisiz
<acemi> eski kernellari sildin
<subay^^> hmmm
<subay^^> ok teşekkür ederim
<acemi> reboot ettikten sonra sorun yoksa bi onceki kerneli da silebilirsin
<subay^^> apitude purge ile?
<subay^^> anladım mesele yi saolasın
<suigeneris> autoremove
<bettq> merhaba!
<suigeneris> ¡Merhaba!
<suigeneris> ¿Nasılsın?
<bettq> teşekkürler! iyiyim...
<bettq> bir şey danışmam gerek...
<bettq> Ubuntu 10.1 yükledim. Hiçbir programı elle deb paketi indirerek kurmadım. Herşey software centerdan kurulu. Bu durumda tüm paketler er yada geç sürekli güncellenecekmi ? Yoksa sadece ufak değişiklikler (minor update) mi olacak ?
<bettq> 10.04 için sadece minor updateler geliyor diye biliyorum ? 10.10 içinde aynı şey geçerlimi ?
<bettq> Bağlantı kesildi. Tekrar geldim.
<bettq> neyse herkes meşgul galiba. ben daha sonra tekrar geleyim. iyi günler!
<genctelefon> slm
<alixev> sa
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<alixev> as
<rua> s.a
<Fatih_M> a.s
<rua> arkadaşlar şu derdime bir çare arıyorum
<rua> dns yi bir türlü değiştiremiyorum
<rua> yardımmmm :(
<rua> denemediğim yöntem kalmadı
<rua> resolve.conf dosyasını değiştiremiyorum hayret ettim
<Brozac> rua bir slash
<Brozac> yap bakem klavyemde yok,
<Brozac> ne dio,
<rua> \
<Brozac> değiştirmeye çalışınca
<Brozac> ,o ters slash
<rua> normali çıkmıyor :)
<rua> ./
<Brozac> echo "nameserver yenidnsserverip " > etc resolv.conf de
<Brozac> etc ve resolv arasına slash koy
<Brozac> ne dio ?
<rua> name server kısmına
<rua> şu şekilde mi
<rua> bir sn
<acemi> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >/etc/resolv.conf
<acemi> diyor ama olmayacak
<Brozac> acemi klavyem bozuk :
<acemi> Brozac: dhcp yuzunden sorun yasiyor sanirim
<acemi> dun denediler ama dinlemiyor
<rua> acemi dün ne dediğinizi anlamadım
<Brozac> klavyem hala bozuk :
<rua> evet dediğin komut ile olmadı
<Brozac> :D
<rua> dhcp de ne gibi bir sorun var
<rua> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<rua> daha sonra açılan dosyada değişikliği yapıp
<rua> kaydet diyorum
<rua> dosyayı kaydetmek için gerekli izinlere sahip değilsiniz. lütfen konumu doğru yazdığınızdan emin olun ve tekrar deneyin diyor
<acemi> rua: sorunun ne oldugunu, nasil cozulecegini filan biliyoruz. ek bilgi vermeden sadece dinlemen lazim
<rua> tamam sizi dinliyorum
<Brozac> /// bu klavye çok bozuk ama zorlada olsa yazıyor,
<acemi> senin agda ip adreslerini adsl modem mi dagitiyor
<rua> evet
<acemi> modemin web arayuzune girebiliyor musun
<rua> evet
<acemi> dns adreslerini oradan verirsen sorunun cozulur
<rua> dns sunucu ip adresi kısmından değil mi
<acemi> modeme gore degisir
<rua> 195.175.39.40
<acemi> her sayfaya bakip bulman lazim
<rua> 195.175.39.39
<rua> bu adresler vardı
<acemi> degistirebiliyor musun bunlari
<rua> evet
<rua> dns sunucu listesi
<acemi> tmm, oraya yaz istedigin ip adreslerini
<rua> anlamadığım daha önce böyle bir sorunum yoktu
<rua> modemle ilgili bir işlem yapmadan  ubuntu da kullanabiliyordum
<acemi> demek ki o ana kadar kayitli dnsler duzgun calisiyormus
<rua> ve pardusta şu an hala istediğim dns yi kullanabiliyorum
<rua> ubuntu da şifrelemeden dolayı bir problem yaşadık tekrar başa döndük
<rua> o saatten sonra böyle oldu
<acemi> yine bi suru sey anlatmaya basladin
<acemi> once bunu yapip isi hallet
<rua> acemi işin mantığını anlamaya çalışıyorum
<rua> ezbere iş yapmayı sevmiyorum
<acemi> once ilk asama sonuclansin
<rua> teşekkür ederim
<rua> şu an sorun halloldu
<Fatih_M> rua, ekstra olarak
<Fatih_M> sağ üste bulunan network-manager'dan düzelt
<Fatih_M> 3. olarak
<rua> onlarda değişiklik yapmıştım Fatih_M
<rua> acemi sorunu çözdük şimdi sebeplerini konuşabilir miyiz :)
<acemi> dhcp varken resolv.conf dosyasini dhcp istemci yonetir
<acemi> sen icine yazsan da degitirir
<rua> resolv.conf dosyasına müdahale edemememin sebebi nedir
<rua> root hesabıyla giriş yapıyorum zaten
<rua> ayrıca dosyayı açarken root şifremi giriyorum
<acemi> ls -alh /etc/resolv.conf
<rua> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 50 2010-10-29 03:55 /etc/resolv.conf
<wingless> rua: müdahale edememek derken?
<acemi> lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<rua> -----a-----------e- /etc/resolv.conf
<Fatih_M> chattr +ia /etc/resolv.conf
<Fatih_M> de
<Fatih_M> root iken tabii
<acemi> a mi
<Fatih_M> evet
<acemi> a nereden cikti yahu
<rua> wingless: değiştiremiyorum yani
<acemi> niye oyle desin
<acemi> once root ol
<acemi> sudo sh  de
<rua> tamam
<wingless> rua: elle değiştirmesen? dhcp de değiştiremiyor mu?
<acemi> wingless: dhcp sunucudan degistirdi
<acemi> simdi bozduklari kisma bakiyoruz
<Fatih_M> acemi, tek başına i işe yaramıyor, daha önce başıma gelmişti
<wingless> ok
<acemi> chattr -a /etc/resolv.conf
<rua> evet
<acemi> lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<rua> -----------------e- /etc/resolv.conf
<acemi> tmm su an yazabilirsin ama gerek kalmadi o dosyayi degistirmene
<rua> modem ip sini normale alsam
<rua> dosyayı değiştirsem
<rua> olur sanırım değil mi
<acemi> olmaz, dhcp eski haline getirir
<acemi> neden degistirmek istiyorsun ki, nasil olsa modemden ayarladin istedigin dnsleri
<rua> kalıcı hale getirmek için birkaç komut görmüştüm de
<rua> eskiden yapabildiğimi şimdi yapamıyorum ya orada takılı kaldım ben hala
<rua> o yüzden
<rua> teşekkür ederim acemi eğer açıklamak istersen zevkle okurum
<rua> yoksa seni meşgul etmeyeyim daha fazla
<rua> allah razı olsun
<rua> öğrenmek güzel
<acemi> eskiden yapabildigin ne
<rua> ağ bağlantılarından değişiklik yaptığımda sürekli olarak kullanabiliyordum
<rua> herhangi bir değişiklik olmuyordu
<rua> ayrıca bu ara bir sıkıntı daha var
<rua> açılıştaki şifre sorgusunu geçtikten sonra
<rua> anahtar için aynı şifreyi giriyorum ondan sonra normal ayarlara dönüyor (tarayıcı geçmişi vs)
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm
<tulliana> nasılsınız dostlar
<tulliana> yahu uzun bir aradan sonra bi kubuntu kurup bakayım dedim bilgisayarın fanı kafayı yiyecek
<tulliana> nedir bu KDE ile bizim işimiz
<tulliana> fan durmuyor yaw
<tulliana> bu kadarı beni bile kastı
<gsezen> gnome kde ye göre daha sade ve daha kullanıcı dostu gibi geliyor bana :)
<tulliana> xfce denemiştim 1 kere
<tulliana> o da çok hafif
<tulliana> bi de fluxbox gibi bişey vardı
<tulliana> o hele kuş tüyü gibi
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> şunu anladımki gnome cu oldum sanırım
<tulliana> umarım gnome 3.0 çıkınca akıbeti kde 4x e benzemez
<acemi> daha beter oldu diyenler var
<acemi> ubuntu mesela gnome'Un default arayuzunu kullanmayacak 3 ile birlikte
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-02
<zfmf> günaydinmillet
<datalay> selam oracle rac ugrasan oldu mu
<datalay> oracle 11g r2 dbca ile one node rac veya rac kurulumu arasındaki farkı öğrenmek istiyorum
<zfmf> varadero:  bilir, bekle isi yoksa bakar arada buraya
<varadero> datalay bişi soruyor cevap veriyoruz dinlemiyorki
<varadero> sorulari da hep bilmediği  konular hakkında oluyor zaten
<datalay> dinliyorum
<datalay> varadero,  ozur dilerim
<datalay> varadero,  dokuman okuyorum, biryanda okurken net olarak anlamadigim detaylari soruyorum
<datalay> benim ogrenme yontemim bu
<datalay> cevap vermesende bir sekilde ogrenebilirim, en son anladigim sey; 11g r2 icin 3 tip kurulum seceneginin mevcut oldugu
<datalay> oracle rac, one node rac,  ve single instance
<varadero> rac oracle real application cluster
<varadero> one node rac olmazki
<datalay> one node rac ile tek database server uzerinde birden fazla instance calistiriliyor
<datalay> 11g r2 yeniliklerine goz atarsan
<varadero> dbca database configuration assistance
<varadero> veritabanı yaratmak için
<varadero> onunda diğerleriyle alakası yok
<varadero> aralarındaki farkı nasıl söylüm ?
<varadero> farkı şu alakasız şeyler
<datalay> one node rac  i
<datalay> ile 1 database server multiple instance
<datalay> bunu sagliyo
<datalay> geliyorum 15 dk ya
<datalay> eksiklerim yanlislarim varsa duzeltirsen sevinirim ustad
<varadero> tek makinada rac olmuyor
<varadero>  dbca database configuration assistance
<varadero> tek makina cluster hiç bir sunucu teknolojisinde işe yaramaz
<varadero> datalay proje varmı oracle le yaptığın
<varadero> ?
<datalay> ozur dilerim
<datalay> geldim
<datalay> oracle dba bir arkadasimla ortak calisma yapiyorum
<datalay> anlamaya ogrenmeye calisiyorum
<datalay> suan uygulamaya calistigimiz bir is uzerinde calisiyoruz
<datalay> gercek makinalarla (ibm) oracle 11g r2 rac kurulumu yapacagiz yarin,  simdiyse rhel virtualbox kullanarak
<datalay> test yapiyoruz
<datalay> yararlandigim dokuman: http://www.oracle-base.com/articles/11g/OracleDB11gR2RACInstallationOnOEL5UsingVirtualBox.php
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ORACLE-BASE - Oracle Database 11g Release 2 RAC On Linux Using VirtualBox (at www.oracle-base.com)
<datalay> varadero,  one node rac, single instance ta kitlenmeye karsi ikinci instance in devreye girmesi icin eklenmis sanirim release 2 ile
<varadero> datalay o dökümana ii bak
<varadero> virtual pc var orda
<varadero> yani 2 pc
<varadero> yanımda oracle dba var o dökümanıda biliyor
<datalay> varadero, ben o dokumanda rac yapilmyior demedim. one node rac in aslinda ne oldugunu ve ne olmadigini anlamaya calistigim icin size danismak istedim ustad
<datalay> o dokumana gore yaptigim sey zaten rac
<datalay> en son anladigim sey tek makina uzerinde 2 instance in calistigi bir yapiyada one node rac demisler, ama aslinda seninde soyledigin gibi bu gercekten rac degil, sadece 2 instance tan biri bozulursa digeri devreye giriyor
<datalay> dogrmu abi bu son cikarimimda yanlismi tamamen alakasiz mi
<varadero> Clone the Virtual Machine
<varadero> bunu gördünmü orda datalay ?
<datalay> evet
<varadero> kaç tane makina oluyor bunu yapınca
<varadero> ?
<datalay> 2 node
<varadero> tek node deilmiş yani ?
<datalay> degil
<varadero> tek node da rac olmaz
<varadero> one node rac die bişi yok
<datalay> evet olmaz,
<datalay> one node rac diye birseyi oracle koymus 11g r2 nin kurulum ekraninda
<datalay> ama rac yapmiyo aslinda
<datalay> dedigin gibi
<varadero> cluster kelimesinin anlamına ters
<varadero> tek makina
<datalay> haklisin abi one node rac diye bir secenek eklemisler aslinda yaptigi sey 2 instance yaratmak
<datalay> yukaridaki dokuman senin dedigin gibi normal rac.. one node felan degil
<datalay> yukaridaki dokumanda virualbox icin
<datalay> 10ar gb'tan x 5 = 50 gb storage lar yaratmislar
<varadero> çok ilgi alanım deil oracle zaten anlamam hiç
<datalay> hardware raid bir yapi ustunde 800 gb alan icin 200 x4  seklinde verdim komutlari
<datalay> dba arkadasin okursa belki ekrani diye yazmis olayim abi
<datalay> belki yaptigin sey yanlis cok sacma der bana
<datalay> ve nedeninide soyler ve birsey ogrenmis olurum
<varadero> dba  in işi başından aşkın
<varadero> yerimde ters zaten gelemez
<datalay> ok abi
<datalay> ben sansimi denemis oldum oyle :)
<varadero> her türlü cluster için
<varadero> storage olmasi  iyi olur
<varadero> storage in yoksa da kendi pc nde sanal storage yap
<varadero> yada ilgili bir servis start et
<varadero> aslinda storage şarttır :d
<datalay> abi kendi makinamda sanal storage olusturmayi denedim
<datalay> virtualbox in shared disk olayiyla olusturdugun sanal rac larla kullanmayi planladim
<varadero> sanal storage i
<varadero> neyle oluşturdun
<varadero> ?
<datalay> dokumandaki gibi. orada 10 'ar gb yaratmis har disk dosyasini olustururken bense 200 gb olusturdum 4 tane
<datalay> su sekilde
<varadero> kullanma  onu işte
<varadero> host ne ? windows mu linux mu
<datalay> Vboxmanage createhd
<datalay> linux
<varadero> iscsi target kur linux a
<varadero> diğerlerine de initiator
<varadero> al sana storage
<varadero> localonly network oluşturucan ayrı
<varadero> ordan bir birlerini pingleyecekler
<datalay> arastiriyorum abi
<varadero> aslinda dahada fantezisi varda :)
<varadero> şimdi kafanı bulandırmayayım
<varadero> mesaim bitti eve kaçar
<varadero> bye
<datalay> tesekkurler
<datalay> iyi aksamlar
<Fatih_M> selam
<ayse> merhabalar. kurulumdan sonra extras ı hangi komutla yüklüyoduk
<ayse> ve java bulunuyor muydu içinde
<subay^^> ayse
<subay^^> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Kurulum
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Kurulum - Ubuntu Türkiye Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-tr.net)
<ayse> pardon orada gözümden kaçmış
<ayse> gördüm şimdi
<subay^^> burada kurulumdan sonra yapılması gerekenler var bir oku orayı
<subay^^> ok
<ayse> java yüklerken
<ayse> http://i1012.hizliresim.com/2010/12/2/5454.png
<ayse> geldi enter diyorum işlemiyor
<ayse> tamamlamış mı işlemi
<proq> java cok kotu  ;P
<ayse> ?
<acemi> ayse: bu lisansi
<acemi> evet dersen yukleyecek
<ayse> nasıl evet diyeceğim ki?
<acemi> tab tusu ile tamamin ustune gelip sonra enter
<ayse> sağol
<acemi> bsd
<subay^^> acemi
<subay^^> http://localhost:40014
<subay^^> bu ne dir şifre istiyor
<acemi> netstat -taunp  root olarak
<subay^^> http://paste.debian.net/101367/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<acemi> beam nedir
<acemi> o calisiyor
<subay^^> ubuntu one ı çalıştırmıştım. firefox un bookmarks ları için bir program kurmam lazım dedi. sonra firefox u açtıgımda çalıştı kullanıcı adı paralo istedi
<subay^^> bindwood diye bir eklenti şeklinde gözüküyor firefox ta
<subay^^> depoda yuklediği ismini bilmiyorum
<subay^^> nese kapattım ben onu
<subay^^> acemi "CouchDB" bu özel bi terimmi bilindik bişe mi
<acemi> bilindik birsey
<subay^^> nedir
<acemi> veritabani
<subay^^> internet üzerinde biyerde mi yoksa kendi makınamızda mı
<acemi> ikisi de olabilir
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> saol
<acemi> mysql gibi dusun
<subay^^> anladıgım şu
<subay^^> benden kullanıcı adı paralosını o database e yazmak içinmi istiyo dimi
<acemi> sanmam
<acemi> login icindir
<subay^^> orada açılmış olan hesap ın kullanıcı adı ve parolasına ihtiyaç duyuyo
<subay^^> database e login içinmi
<acemi> hayir, hesabina login
<subay^^> girdim şifreleri kabullemedi
<acemi> beamden mi bahsediyorsun
<subay^^> evet
<acemi> benim kullanmadigim birsey, ne oldugunu bilmiyorum
<subay^^> tmm
<subay^^> ama karşına çıkacak çok çok
<subay^^> :)
<acemi> belli olmaz
<subay^^> ubuntu one varsayılan olarak bunu kullanıyo
<acemi> ubuntu ile isim yok
<subay^^> mozillanın bookmarkslarını almak için
<subay^^> biliyorum olmadını
<subay^^> soracaklar burda
<acemi> bookmarklarimi tarayicida tutmuyorum
<subay^^> evet xmarks gibi bişe kullanıyom bende
<subay^^> internette biyerlerde tutuyo
<subay^^> https://launchpad.net/bindwood
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Sync Firefox bookmarks to CouchDB in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<subay^^> bu beam
<subay^^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Bookmarks
<ubuntu-tr> Title: UbuntuOne/Status - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<subay^^> zaten çalışmıyomuş 10.04 ve 9.10 da 10.10 da çalışıyormuş
<subay^^> zaten çalışmıyomuş 10.04 ve 9.10 da, 10.10 da çalışıyormuş
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-03
<subay^^> acemi, en son hangi paket veya paketlerin yuklendiğini öğrenmek mumkun mu?
<acemi> /var/log ve /var/lib altinda apt a ait klasorlere bakmak lazim
<acemi> olabilir
<subay^^> saol
<digitaloktay> http://tiny.cc/alpha1
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Natty Narwhal Alpha 1 | Ubuntu (at tiny.cc)
<digitaloktay> alpha 1 hazir
<digitaloktay> denemek isteyenler backup yapsin ve ALT +F2  ->  update-manager -d
<digitaloktay> alpha1 gecis icin
<zfmf> selam millet,
<zfmf> ssh ya public key ile baglanmak istedigimde sadecemi public key ile baglana biliyorum ozaman ?, ben sadece backup user i public key ile baglansin istiyorum?? sshd_config de ne yapmak gerek ?
<varadero> hiç bişi yapmana gerek yok
<varadero> backup alinacak user sormasin diyorsun
<varadero> makina sormasa olurmu ?
<zfmf> olur
<zfmf> nasi olcak
<varadero> home dizininde
<varadero> .ssh gibi bişi olacak user in ?
<zfmf> evet ben yaptim onu
<varadero> içinde authorize keys die bi dosya olacak
<varadero> bekle dur
<varadero> http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/keygen.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ssh into a Linux sshd server without password or pass-phrase (at pigtail.net)
<varadero>    man authorized_keys
<zfmf> usta key i olusturdum id_rsa.pub servere yükledim user in .ssh/authorized_keys dosyasi icine yazdim serverde sshd_cofig i editledim bunlari yes yaptim ama halan daha baglanmiyor sanki
<zfmf> RSAAuthentication   yes
<zfmf> PubkeyAuthentication  yes
<zfmf> sifre sori
<varadero> kismet :)
<varadero> bizde sormuyor
<zfmf> server direk internete bagli degil diye ola bilirmi
<zfmf> server localde
<zfmf> baglanacak olan server yani
<zfmf> authorized_keys dosyasina baktimda onun sonunda
<zfmf> root@developer
<varadero> bakmak lazim da musait bir ara bakariz
<zfmf> ok ben biraz daha kurcaliyim
<varadero> yolu bu ama bişi yanlış demekki
<zfmf> authorized_keys yanlis kiseye aitmis tamamdir usta oldu :D
<varadero> :)
<varadero> root la mı yapmıştın :)
<zfmf> evet :d
<varadero> kısmet işte
<varadero> alışırsın :)
<zfmf> dün gece yapmistim onu eve gitmeden
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> sabahda dogru yapmisimdir diye hic aklima gelmedi
<zfmf> :d
<varadero> gözün kapıya bakıyorsa olmaz tabi :)
<zfmf> birkez daha yaparken fark ettim
<zfmf> muahaha
<varadero> backup neyle alıyorsun
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> yok gözüm disariya bakiyo kar yagiyomu yagmiyomu :D
<zfmf> rsync e baglicam cronla
<varadero> şu an bile backup kasiyorum yahu
<varadero> büyük dert
<varadero> tape library fln varmı
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> yok
<varadero> bende var
<varadero> bir sürü iş
<varadero> yeni kaset gelecek bugün gelsede rahatlasam
<varadero> doldu gırtlağına kadar
<zfmf> tam nasi oluyo o tape isi
<zfmf> muaha :d
<varadero> tape  işi nası oluyor derken ?
<zfmf> hep degisik kasetleremi yaziyonuz
<zfmf> belli bir zaman sonra üstüne yazmiyonuuzmu
<varadero> ha öyle olmuyor o :)
<varadero> tape library var bizde
<varadero> eski data expire olunca siliniyor tabiki
<varadero> 100 kaset var şu an 15 tane daha takıcam üstüne
<zfmf> hay masallah ya
<varadero> haftaya da 5 gelecek 120 kaset takılı olacak üstüne
<zfmf> valla sorumlulugun büyük :D
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> sirket büyüdümü seni buraya alalim :d
<varadero> isim vermeyeyim arkadaşın birisi bir bankada çalışıyor
<zfmf> haha
<varadero> adamın librarysinde tek cihaz 50 000 kaset var
<varadero> içine girip geziyon cihazın :)
<zfmf> oha :D
<zfmf> ben bi tüttürem
<zfmf> sorunu cözdük ne olsa :d
<birtan> arkadaşlar apache sunucuda public_html içerisinde php çalıştıramadım
<birtan> internetteki belgeleri baya bi okudum ama olmuyor olmuyor olmuyor
<acemi> baska yerde calisiyor mu
<zfmf> adresin ne nasil baglanmya calisiyorsun aldigin hata ne
<birtan> evet başka yerde çalışıyor
<birtan> /var/www içerisinde çalışıyor
<birtan> /home/birtan/public_html içerisindeki html ler çalışıyor
<birtan> ancak php yi aktif edemedim acemi
<acemi> apache ayarlarindan public_html icin php calisma hakki vermemis olabilirsin
<birtan> nasıl veririm acaba?
<acemi> /etc/apache2 altindaki ayar dosyalarini bi incele
<acemi> public_html gecen yeri bul
<birtan> bakıyım bi bugün sabahtan beri inceliyorum :)kafam allak bullak oldu
<acemi> allak bullak olacak birsey yok, o klasor icin php calisma hakki vereceksin
<birtan> userdir.conf içerisinde var public_html ile ilgili bilgi
<acemi> html dosyalarini gorebiliyorsun http://localhost/~birtan/  yapoinca degil mi
<birtan> evet
<acemi> site-available altinda default diye bir dosya vardir, ondan bak php ayarlarini nasil yapmis
<birtan> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/5688/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: /etc/apache2/sites-avaible/default | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at sudrap.org)
<birtan> php ayarı yok onda
<acemi> oyleyse mods-available altinda olabilir
<acemi> yani php ayarlarinin yapildigi yeri bulup bakacaksin
<birtan> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/5689/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: php.conf | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at sudrap.org)
<birtan> bak burayı gösteriyor herkes
<birtan> bende yaptım orda php_admin_value engine On diye
<birtan> ancak olmadı
<acemi> mods-enable altina linklenmis mi bu dosya
<birtan> evet
<acemi> degistirdikten sonra restart yaptin mi apache'Yi
<birtan> tabi tabi
<birtan> reload bile yaptım
<acemi> php dosyayi calistirmak isteyince ne yapiyor
<birtan> kaydet penceresi çıkıyor
<acemi> dosya uzantisini php3 yapinca ne yapiyor
<birtan> deneyeyim
<birtan> aynını yaptı yine kaydet çıktı
<acemi> bekle bi apache yukleyip deneyeyim
<birtan> abi çok zahmet olcak ya sana
<zfmf> mod_userdir yüklümü
<birtan> zfmf: evet yüklü
<zfmf> icerigi nedir
<zfmf> bi pastele bakak
<birtan> ok
<birtan> zfmf : http://sudrap.org/paste/text/5692/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: mod_userdir | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at sudrap.org)
<zfmf> mods-enabled de varmi
<birtan> evet var
<birtan> linkledim ben onu zaten çalışıyor sadece php çalışmıyor
<acemi> php_admin_value satirinin onune # koyarsan calisiyor
<birtan> hadi ya
<birtan> hemen deniyorum
<birtan> ben de olmadı nedense ama çok ayar değiştirdim heralde onlardan birinden kaynaklanıyor
<birtan> biraz uğraşıyım ben
<zfmf> evet ilginc oluyor
<zfmf> basina on yazinca niye olmuyorsa
<birtan> acemi çok teşekkür ederim
<acemi> bsd
<birtan> aşırı derecede ederim ama teşekkürü şimdi burdan anlatamıyorum sevincimi
<zfmf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/545739
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bug #545739 in php5 (Ubuntu): “lucid - php not parsed in user directory” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<birtan> zfmf : vay canına
<Sifre> Selamun Ãleykûm
<varadero> aleykum selam
<Sifre> eyv.
<Sifre> Shellium hk bilgisi olan var mý?
<varadero> o neymiş
<Sifre> hocam free shell veren bir yer..
<Sifre> #shellium
<Sifre> kefil olayý varmýþ
<Sifre> varmis
<varadero> register oldum :)
<varadero> birde gidip active edeyim
<Sifre> waOW
<Sifre> 1 yýldýr registerim :P
<Sifre> varadero gördün mü :b
<varadero> gördüm de
<Sifre> hm
<varadero> activate suspended dio
<Sifre> dondurulmus
<Sifre> yeni gordum..
<Sifre> sanada lazýmsa ortak alalým bi tane :b
<Sifre> bnc olarak kullanýrýz
<varadero> bnc lazim deil bana
<varadero> öylesine shell e bakicaktim
<Sifre> :b
<Sifre> anladým
<varadero> işime yaramaz bnc benim
<Sifre> anladm
<Sifre> WP kurdum :)
<Sifre> hea free hosting de
<varadero> wordpress çalışıyormu ?
<Sifre> tema atýyorum aldýðým hataya bak : 421 Too many connections (5) from this IP
<Sifre> Hata:	Sunucuyla baðlantý kurulamýyor
<Sifre> wordpress ne yapiliyor m u
<Sifre> anlamdm
<Sifre> karakterden dolayi
<varadero> wordpress calisiyormu duzgun
<varadero> ?
<Sifre> evet
<varadero> iyiymis
<Sifre> super hemde :P
<Sifre> tema atacam..
<Sifre> tamamdir.
<varadero> aslinda bir makina koysam net e lazim oluyor arada
<Sifre> bizede lazim oluyor :b
<Sifre> http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/mystique
<ubuntu-tr> Title: WordPress Mystique « Free WordPress Themes (at wordpress.org)
<Sifre> bu theme yý koycam..
<varadero> ben kurcalamayi bile sevmyiorum web de herhangi birseyi
<Sifre> ayrica 1 hafta gibi
<varadero> tema vakti zamaninda koydum tamam bitti
<Sifre> gireiedm buraya
<Sifre> :D
<Sifre> anladm
<Sifre> siz girebildiniz mi
<varadero> nereye ?
<Sifre> buraya
<varadero> herzaman
<Sifre> all alla:S
<varadero> buraya girmek hic sorun olmadi
<varadero> sende problem vardir
<Sifre> valla bulundugm her yerde
<Sifre> giris yoktu..
<Sifre> girdikten 5 sn sonra Klined
<varadero> proxy portu aciktir ip nin
<varadero> ozaman banlar
<Sifre> valla bilmiyom
<Sifre> cafe ev
<Sifre> her yer :D
<nick> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<nick> yok Sifre ye ozeldi o
<Sifre> all alla
<Sifre> farkli nicklerle giriyordum..
<Sifre> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<Sifre> beyler
<Sifre> ismi bilinmeyen bir OS yapmak zor mu?
<Sifre> onemli?
<zfmf> ismi bilinmiyen derken :D
<Sifre> evet
<Sifre> ismi olmayan turu olmayan
<Sifre> ne linux ne mac win
<zfmf> ne yapacak os un ?
<Sifre> nede baska bir isimle sistemler tarafindan taninmayacak bir OS
<Sifre> yapilir mi?
<Sifre> siz onu soyleyin..
<zfmf> hangi sistemler tarafindan taninmayacak? sen kendinmi yazmak icin soruorsun yoksa os inimi saklican
<Sifre> kendim yada siz
<Sifre> yada baskalar
<Sifre> i
<Sifre> yapmak istese yapabilir mi?
<Sifre> zor mu kolay mi
<Sifre> herkes yapabilir mi.
<zfmf> yapamaz
<Sifre> guzel..
<Sifre> emin misin?
<zfmf> os i kendi yazacaksa yapamaz tabiki, bakkaldan seker almiyon
<zfmf> kendi o ini saklicaksan
<zfmf> karsi sitem nasil cakiyorsa ona göre gizlene bilinir tabi
<zfmf> browserdeyse ffox icin user agent switcer filan var yada ayarlardan
<nick> anlami olmaz ki bilinmeyen bir OS un
<nick> ne icin kullanacaksin?
<Sifre> ornek verim fbi nin islestim sistemi
<Sifre> bilinmeyen "unknown"
<nick> fbi'in bir isletim sistemi yok.
<nick> cok film izlemissin sen
<Sifre> hm
<Sifre> diyosun..
<acemi> hem de kotu filmler
<nick> en fazla ozel bir program pakedi vardir
<nick> muhtemelen o da intranetten erisilieblir
<nick> erismek icin de smartcard filan yapmislardir. sexi olsun diye
<Sifre> dostum
<Sifre> 3 sene once fbi nin sistemi "unknown" du..
<Sifre> gozlerimle gordum..
<Sifre> eminim..
<nick> haha
<Sifre> simdi linux e gecmisler
<nick> yersen
<nick> fbi in ofisine mi gittin?
<Sifre> inanmio kimse bana..
<acemi> ne adamlar geliyor ircye bazen
<zfmf> nasi görüyon gözünle :D
<Sifre> sen bana simdi yaziyon diye yanimda misin
<nick> Sifre, fbi in ofisine mi gittin?
<Sifre> gitmem mi gerekiyo?
<Sifre> hade bi windozerci
<Sifre> sorsa bisey demicem..
<acemi> nick: sistemlerine girmis
<Sifre> bir daha girmiceðime soz verdim :P
<subay^^> beyler dozu kaçıracaksınız birazdan gibi hissediyom sakin olun
<Sifre> yok boyle bisey ben sadece "bakiciyim"
<nick> fbi da ise girmek daha kolay diyecegim de, o ise de almazlar sanki
<Sifre> ben masumum :))
<Sifre> sadece bakip ciktim..
<zfmf> ne sistemine girdin
<zfmf> aydinlat bizi :D
<Sifre> hacim sindirim sistemine girmedim..
<Sifre> Netcraft.com dan kontrol etmistim.
<Sifre> http://searchdns.netcraft.com/?host=cia.gov
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Netcraft - Search Web by Domain (at searchdns.netcraft.com)
<zfmf> ee netcraft ne veriyo
<zfmf> bi düsün bakalim
<nick> hahahahahahaha
<Sifre> sitenin OS unu..
<nick> adamlarin server os unu report etmeyebilir
<nick> firewall da cakiliyordur
<zfmf> webserver in adini gizliye bilirsin
<zfmf> o sistem os imi
<zfmf> onu apache bile yapar
<zfmf> yeniden derlersen
<zfmf> istersen babamin serveri yaz :D
<Sifre> iyi de ne olursa olsun.
<Sifre> "gizlemek"
<acemi> server gorunmesin diye bastan isletim sistemi yazacak
<zfmf> :D
<Sifre> neden linux olmadigini gizlesinler?
<zfmf> neden gizlemesinler ?
<zfmf> cok basit
<nick> saldiracak adam ne oldugunu bilmezse daha cok ugrasacak
<Sifre> sen cevapla..
<zfmf> webadminin zamani coktur bos seylerle ruasiyo
<acemi> sonucta devlet dairesi, her sacmaligi yapabilirler
<Sifre> saldiracak adam : "abi adamlar gizlemis cok zekilermis " mi
<Sifre> diyecek nick?
<zfmf> usta
<nick> Sifre, demeyecek ama zaman kaybi yaratacak
<Sifre> bildigin cia :))
<zfmf> fbi in webserverini hacklesen nolur hakclemesen nolur
<Sifre> zfmf o ayri bi konu
<zfmf> webserveri hacklesen sisteminemi giricen
<nick> zfmf, olur mu oyle sey, buyuk seref hekir icin
<nick> :P
<Sifre> nick ah yazik ya win i de denesin 1 kac dk daha kazanir
<Sifre> lkdjfgþldjf
<zfmf> alti üstü iki tablo siler iki sayfa degistirir okadar :D
<Sifre> bu mu?
<Sifre> abi cim boyle bakmayin olaya..
<nick> Sifre, ben senin bildigin kelime kadar isletim sistemi sayabilirim
<zfmf> sonucta görmek istedigin dosyalar wikileaks de:D
<nick> linux ve win ile bitmez olay
<zfmf> kimse urasmaz fbi cia le artik :D
<Sifre> nick say bakalim (mesele bu degil)
<Sifre> 6 gec helal olsun
<Sifre> sana :))
<Sifre> solaris
<nick> plan 9 var bilir misin?
<acemi> su an fbi'Ä°n makinedeyim
<acemi> http://www.fbi.org
<ubuntu-tr> Title: fbi.org - En iyi fbi jobs bilgi ve alim kaynaklar. (at www.fbi.org)
<zfmf> acemi:  telnet lemi muaha:d
<Sifre> tam ismini ver bakalim:) nick
<Sifre> ve 6 tane gecer misin?
<Sifre> gorebilir miyiz
<Sifre> hade 4 tane bizden olsun
<Sifre> geriye iki tane farkli bisey soyle?
<elfonia> selam
<Sifre> (meseleye bu durumdan bakmaka sacmalik)
<nick> Sifre,  yahu dunya kadar var.
<nick> windows dediginde bitiyor mu olay?
<zfmf> altiyi ben bile gecerim alti nedir :D
<Sifre> buyur kardesim:))
<Sifre> 6 tane farkli turde OS
<Sifre> 4 tane biz verdik
<Sifre> 2 tane farkli nick verecek ;)
<Sifre> "plan" dedi?
<zfmf> senin 4 tane hangileri
<Sifre> baska
<Sifre> Mac,Solaris,linux,win
<nick> reactos ile bsd
<Sifre> bakalim:)
<subay^^> :))))))))))))))
<acemi> ms dos da var
<zfmf> e sade pda icin olanlari saysa gecti
<nick> al sana 6
<nick> ki onlarca daha var
<acemi> dr dos
<acemi> qnx, xenix
<acemi> minix
<nick> sadece bsd turevleri yeter
<Sifre> bi sn:))))))))
<nick> openbsd freebsd netbsd
<acemi> netware
<Sifre> AbiWord diyor?
<Sifre> sen Option bakiyon.
<Sifre> linux degil mi reactos?
<nick> oha
<subay^^> :))
<nick> yanindan bile gecmiyor
<Sifre> hade diyelim oyle
<Sifre> acemi ms dos var dedi :D
<Sifre> digeri neydi?
<nick> bsd
<acemi> sen okuma da bilmiyorsun
<nick> aix var Sifre
<acemi> solaris
<nick> realtime os lar var bir de
<Sifre> acemi : onuda ogreniriz engel mi fbi sistemini ogrenmeye :P
<nick> unuttum su ara
<varadero> nextstep , minix , openvms
<varadero> openvms nick
<nick> Sifre, eline ne gececek onu merak ettik
<birtanyildiz>  This is not a Linux based system, and shares none of the unix architecture
<birtanyildiz> reactos.org
<varadero> z/os
<acemi> acemiOS
<varadero> symbian  :)
<varadero> amigaos
<nick> bizim mixerin kendi isletim sistemi var. linux-based.
<acemi> android diyelim, yer nasilsa
<subay^^> delinin biri kuyuya bi taş atmış .............
<varadero> qnx
<birtanyildiz> ulen benim evdeki bilgisayar açık kalmış kanal da birtan ı görünce ne oluyor yahu dedim :D
<varadero> beos
<acemi> varadero: benim saydiklarimi sayiyorsun
<birtanyildiz> nerdeyse selam verecektim
<birtanyildiz> haha
<varadero> acemi okumayınca öyle oluyor perdon :)
<Sifre> iyi de meselenin bu olmadigi basta belirtmistim..
<nick> Sifre, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_operating_systems
<nick> oku sayfalarca
<ubuntu-tr> Title: List of operating systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<varadero> OS/2 yi unutmadik dimi ?
<acemi> unuttuk
<Sifre> mesele su boyle bisey var mi ve bunu kimler kullanabilir.
<acemi> ibm unuttu, biz unutmusuz cok mu
<Sifre> potansiyeli belirlemek..
<nick> Sifre, hadi ben biliyorum diyeyim
<nick> linux oldugunu varsayalim
<nick> ne olacak simdi
<varadero> neyi kimler kullanabilir
<varadero> _?
<Sifre> ben olmadigini bildigim icin soz konusu
<Sifre> yaptim
<acemi> varadero: sen onceki mesajlari okumadiysan tanistirayim. Sifre FBI'in sistemine girmis
<Sifre> ve farkli bir arastirmam ile ilgili..
<acemi> bi daha girmeyecegine soz verince dokunmamislar
<nick> Sifre, linux kullaniyorlar
<varadero> girer girmeyen mi var ?
<acemi> http'den mi
<varadero> sende girersin çok kolay
<Sifre> suan ne kullandikleri beni ilgilendirmiyor
<varadero> ssh dan da girebilirsin
<Sifre> fbi bir ornekti.
<varadero> nasa ya girmesi de kolay acemi
<Sifre> ama bu kadar konu olacagini bilseydim ornek
<Sifre> vermezdim:))
<varadero> ssh dan nasa ya ben çok girdim çıktım
<varadero> örneğin
<Sifre> earthobservatory.nasa.gov  august 1999 national aeronautics and space administration - unknown (OS)
<acemi> Sifre: her zaman senin gibi eglenceli arkadaslar gelmiyor
<acemi> ondan ilgi gosterdik
<varadero> hepsinin gelen giden oynasın diye isolated  honeypot lari var acemi :)
<acemi> ama benim duydugum pardusa gecmisler ana sunucularda
<varadero> o kesin
<Sifre> 1) f5 big-ip 2)
<Sifre> windows server 2003
<varadero> Sifre neresi bu ?
<Sifre> velhasil 4 bilinen bir Unknown
<Sifre> Nasa
<Sifre> var mesela..
<varadero> f5 olmayan yermi var :)
<Sifre> bu da demek olmaz mi
<Sifre> unknown olmasinin nedeni
<varadero> f5 in yüzünden
<Sifre> bu isim degistirilmemis
<Sifre> mi?
<varadero> hangi isim ?
<Sifre> http://searchdns.netcraft.com/?host=nasa.gov
<Sifre> bakar misin..
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Netcraft - Search Web by Domain (at searchdns.netcraft.com)
<Sifre> 4 bilinen 1 unknow var
<Sifre> madem unknown digerlerinden biri niye "linux" var
<varadero> f5 in yüzünden ?
<Sifre> madem kaputu acmislar niye pirketleri kirmaslar
<Sifre> ?
<nick> linux olup da windows da yazabilirler
<varadero> f5 var işte görmüyormusun
<Sifre> linux olupta neden bisye yazmamislar
<Sifre> neden kasiyoz
<Sifre> cozemedim:))
<Sifre> sizin icin
<Sifre> hicc ama hic bir anlam iffade etmeyelir
<Sifre> tekrar ediyorum:)
<Sifre> benim bir konu var
<Sifre> benle ilgili..
<Sifre> tamam mi arkadaslar
<Sifre> hatta size anlamsiz da gelebilir
<nick> unknown olanlarin hepsi linux
<nick> hadi git simdi anlamli olarak yasa
<acemi> su an gundemimizde sen varsin zaten, buyur
<varadero> yada bsd yada windows
<varadero> büyük ihtimalle f5  onlar nick
<nick> varadero, ihtimal verme. kesin cevap var
<nick> linux
<acemi> ms dos bence
<Sifre> linux se ismi olurdu degil mi nick :))
<Sifre> demek ki ms dos..
<Sifre> katýlýyorum acemi ye?
<acemi> oyleyse ben kendime katilmiyorum
<Sifre> madem kaputu acmislar..
<varadero> kaputu açmak nedemek onu da anlamış deilim
<Sifre> niye akuyu caliyorlar...
<nick> acemi, ms dos da calisan http var mi?
<varadero> nick var
<Sifre> nick bilimsel yaklasti:))
<acemi> nick: freedosda vardir kesin birseyler
<nick> Sifre, kaputu actilar ne demek?
<Sifre> :)))
<Sifre> zhahahaha
<Sifre> Vizontele izlemedin mi sen?
<acemi> cevap veremeyecegini biliyordum
<Sifre> hangi yuz yildasin?
<Sifre> benim su konumla o sahne Cut!
<Sifre> :))))))))))
<nick> Sifre, vizontele gelmedi buraya
<Sifre> zeki muren de seni gormemistir.
<emniyetlep> slm
<Sifre> bos versene sen :))
<emniyetlep> :))
<Sifre> Ãleykûm Selam
<nick> sen herkesi bulundugun kutuda yasiyor zannetme
<emniyetlep> burda kanal nasıl deisebilriim
<acemi> kutu degil, kaporta
<Sifre> madem akuyu calmislar niye kaputu acik birakmislar..
<elfonia> selam emniyetlep
<acemi> /j #yenikanal
<nick> acemi 2 hdd var. 500 + 500. internal bunlar. pgp birine 8 saat diyor digerine 11 saat
<emniyetlep> pardus kanalına nasıl girebilrim
<varadero> /j #pardus
<nick> emniyetlep, #pardus
<nick> cift tikla buna
<nick> #pardus
<varadero> dikkatlice ve seri tikla
<emniyetlep> tskurler
<nick> 3 ms arayla tiklaman lazim
<varadero> reca
<nick> yoksa baska yere gider
<emniyetlep> özgürlük için  kanalına nasıl girebiilrim
<nick> #ozgurlukicin
<acemi> nick: okuma hizlari mi farkli
<emniyetlep> cok saolasın
<nick> acemi, iclerindeki data miktari
<varadero> acemi içerik farkliysa olmasin ?
<nick> birinde 270 gb bos var, digerinde 90 gb bos var
<varadero> datalar mini  mini ise çok sürer
<acemi> sen oyle birsey deyince ben ikisi de full dolu kbul ettim
<nick> yok degil.
<nick> ilk once internalleri yapiyorum
<nick> sonra external
<nick> hicbirseyimi okuyamasinlar
<emniyetlep> arkadaslar bana bu ubuntudan anlayan birisi yardımcı olabilirmi??
<nick> sorunu sor bakalim
<emniyetlep> atiyi kurmak isdiorum ve antivirüs kurmak isdiorum ??
<nick> emniyetlep, antivirus e gerek yok
<emniyetlep> neden gerek yok
<acemi> gerekmedigi icin
<nick> Sifre, benim sistemleri ben izin vermezsem kimse okuyamaz mesela
<emniyetlep> avgyi kurmak isdiorum
<Sifre> Norton kur emniyetlep :b
<emniyetlep> nasıl kurabilirim
<emniyetlep> yardımcı olurmusnuz
<Sifre> hocam terminale gir ve
<emniyetlep> ne yazacagım
<emniyetlep> ??
<Sifre> bi sn
<emniyetlep> tamam bekliyorum
<Sifre> apt-get install
<Sifre> ismini aradim ama bulamadim.
<Sifre> apt-get install norton
<Sifre> yaz bakalim.
<Sifre> olmadi Applications var
<Sifre> biliyor musun?
<emniyetlep> o ne dmek
<Sifre> Add/Remove
<emniyetlep> iyimi antivirs
<Sifre> emniyetlep
<Sifre> kotu :))
<Sifre> ugrasma gerek yok.
<emniyetlep> :))
<Sifre> exe ler calismaz zaten..
<Sifre> bosuna kasma bak kehfine..
<emniyetlep> nasılyani
<emniyetlep> linux tabanlı olanı var
<emniyetlep> ama
<emniyetlep> exeler acmazsa
<Sifre> Allah seni onlardan koruyor türk sitelerinde.
<Sifre> mynet git haberx samanyolu git
<Sifre> hic bi sorun olmaz
<Sifre> bilmedigin forumlardada takilma
<Sifre> al sana guvenlik
<emniyetlep> :))
<emniyetlep> neden ya
<emniyetlep> E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock dosyası kilitli açılamıyor - open (13: Permission denied)
<emniyetlep> E: (/var/lib/dpkg/) yönetim dizinini kilitlenemiyor, yönetici misin?
<emniyetlep> o dednz komutu girdim bunu dedi bana
<Sifre> sudo
<Sifre> çek
<emniyetlep> nasıl yani
<subay^^> Sifre, bende linux var ama bazı hdd lerde windows vs yuklu. ben istiyorumki o hdd leri bağlıyım ve virus taraması yapayım. ne yapmam lazım?
<Sifre> suruculer gozukmuyor mu subay^^?
<Sifre> gozukuyorsa
<Sifre> kolay
<Sifre> cok istersen linux AV ler var..
<Sifre> herhangi bir programi kurdugun gibi kur ve tarattir..
<Sifre> emniyetlep
<Sifre> hocam
<emniyetlep> efendm
<Sifre> terminalde satir basinda hangi isaret var?
<emniyetlep> nasıl yani
<emniyetlep> ??
<Sifre> $_
<Sifre> soyle mi
<emniyetlep> evet
<Sifre> hocam 1 yildir uzagim
<Sifre> diger arklar yardimci olsun.
<acemi> sen varken bize dusmez
<Sifre> est. ?
<emniyetlep> simdi ben nasıl antvrüs kurabilirm
<emniyetlep> ??
<Sifre> :))))))))
<Sifre> emniyetlep hocam Allah ta seni guldursun
<emniyetlep> :))
<emniyetlep> amin saolasn cumlemizi
<emniyetlep> nedenki
<subay^^> emniyetlep, linux ta şimdiye kadar bulunan virus sayısı bir elin parmaklarını geçmez. sen dert yapma bu konuda
<Sifre> emniyetlep referandumda maddeleri hic okumamis ama konulara giren ardinda "evet cikarsa ulke bolunecek "
<Sifre> diyen vatandasi hatirlattýn xD
<varadero> emniyetlep antivrius  için google a bak
<varadero> çok döküman var
<varadero> direk sorma
<Sifre> emniyetlep program eklemeyi kaldirmayi
<Sifre> biliyor musun?
<Sifre> install and unstall ?
<Sifre> understand me :b
<Sifre> ust bolumleri kurcala be adam..
<emniyetlep> bakıorm
<emniyetlep> ama anlamıorm
<emniyetlep> donuorm
<emniyetlep> kalıorm
<Sifre> hocam sen boyle takil..
<Sifre> iyisin..
<subay^^> emniyetlep, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHBDd0GGWEY
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - A guided Tour in ubuntu software center (at www.youtube.com)
<nick> Sifre, ingilizce konusacaksan #ubuntu
<nick> biz Turkce ile mutluyuz burada
<Sifre> formulu bulmussun haci..
<Sifre> mutlulugu kes
<Sifre> zfmf cevooo
<Sifre> Assanger i goren var mi arkadaslar?
<Sifre> biraz once adana kebab istedi ...
<nick> Sifre, /quit
<Sifre> Nick /exit
<nick> Sifre, sen istedin diye aciklama yaptirdik assange a
<Sifre> sizdeymis selamimi soyle
<nick> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<nick> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<suigeneris> !pang
<mozakca> mobil modem kullanan var mı (vodafone, vınn gibi)
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'da yüklenen fontlar nerede depolanıyor? Yüklenen fontları görüp düzenleyebileceğim bir gui mevcut mu?
<suigeneris> /usr/share/fonts
<Fatih_M> conky kullanan var mı?
<acemi> var
<sol_yar> iyi akşamlar!
<sol_yar> ubuntu 10.10 kullanıyorum. sürekli flashta video izledikten sonra firefoxu kapatsamda cpu deli gibi çalışıyor. fakat sorun ff de değil.
<sol_yar> ff işlemi sonlansada devam ediyor. sistemi yeniden başlatmam gerek.
<sol_yar> yardımcı olurmusunuz ?
<Fatih_M> acemi,
<Fatih_M> batter_bar çalışmıyor ya
<Fatih_M> batarya'nın doluluk oranını gösteriyor fakat bar işlevsiz durumda
<Fatih_M> Battery: ${battery_percent BAT0}% ${alignr}${battery_bar 8,60 BAT0}
<Fatih_M> Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/8,60/state: No such file or directory
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> problemi çözdüm
<Fatih_M> default_bar_size tanımlayıp
<Fatih_M> ${battery_bar}
<Fatih_M> kullanmak lazımmış.
<Fatih_M> şimdi geldi hava durumu sorunsalına :)
<Fatih_M> acemi, hava durumu bilgilerini çekiyor musun?
<Fatih_M> evet ise, conkyForecast 'mi kullanıyorsun?
<subay^^> Fatih_M, gecen bizim babanın ubuntu 10.10 u Ankara'nın hava bilgilerini göstermiyormuş. Aynı seyden mi bahsediyorsun?
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> subay^^, bir kaç farklı yolu olabilir
<Fatih_M> ben conky üzerinden nasıl hava durumunu çekebilirim onu diyorum :)
<subay^^> bi derecede takılmış hergun aynı şeyi gösterip duruyomuş
<subay^^> conky nedir?
<subay^^> system monitor he
<Fatih_M> al şu an baktığım conky dosyası
<Fatih_M> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/121237-2.jpg
<Fatih_M> *dosyasının görünümü desem daha doğru
<subay^^> anladım
<Fatih_M> aynen system monitor
<Fatih_M> fakat text based olduğu için çok hafif
<subay^^> bizim hava durumunu nasıl duzeltecemizi bliyomusun
<Fatih_M> onun için uğraşıyorum :)
<Fatih_M> ingilizcen iyi ise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869328
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [all variants] Conky Weather Forecast Python Script - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<subay^^> hmm demek aynı kaynakları kullanıyolar
<Fatih_M> okuduktan sonra bana da tercüme edersin artık :P
<subay^^> Fatih_M, conkyForecast.config bunu buldun mu?
<Fatih_M> evet
<Fatih_M> servise üye olmamız lazım sanırım
<subay^^> he
<Fatih_M> acemi, nasıl bir script kullanıyor onu merak ediyorum
<emniyet> slm  arkadaslar
<emniyet> ben antivirüs kuracagım ubuntuya
<emniyet> nasıl kurabilirim
<emniyet> mesela avg mesela avast
<emniyet> #pardus
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<emniyet> aslm
<emniyet> buyrun
<emniyet> hgniz
<emniyet> arkadaslar ubuntu 11 4 cıkdımı??
<emniyet> onu indirdim kurdum 10.10 cıkdı
<emniyet> ??
<elfonia> 11.04 alfa-1 sürümünde
<alicev> sa
<elfonia> aleykmselam alicev
<emniyet> -ASLM
<emniyet> one demek
<emniyet> acıklarmısınız
<emniyet> alfa 1 ne
<emniyet> yenisi cıkmadımı
<emniyet> yani
<emniyet> ??
<elfonia> :) sakin
<emniyet> :)
<elfonia> tam sürümü çıkmadan önceki test sürümü diyelim
<emniyet> ee ben onu indirdim kurdum ama 10.10 cıkdı
<emniyet> :))
<elfonia> 2012 model aracın önce modelini üretip, veya tek örneğini üretip kullanıcılara deneme yaptırmak gibi düşünebilirsin emniyet
<elfonia> komut satırına uname -a yazarak çekirdek bilginizi öğrenebilirsiniz.
<elfonia> örneğin ben 10.10 kullanıyorum ve çıktım bu: Linux engin-desktop 2.6.35-23-generic
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-04
<tulliana> varadero: fedora sistemim açılmıyor
<varadero> üzücü :)
<tulliana> nvidia sürücüsünü yükledim açılmadı
<tulliana> xorg.conf u sildim
<tulliana> bu yenisini oluşturmuyor
<varadero> xorg silinen  linux açılır
<varadero> X açılmaz
<varadero> X --configure
<varadero> idi galiba oluşturma komutu
<tulliana> live cd ile girdim şu an
<varadero> live cd ile işin zor
<varadero> fedora yi single user mod da aç
<varadero> livecd de xorg.conf varmi
<varadero> ?
<tulliana> o zaman geri dönüp konsoldan yeniden oluşturmayı deneyim
<tulliana> yok bunda
<varadero> oke konsoldan uğraşıcan
<tulliana> ben live CD den onarmayı denemek için girdim
<varadero> X i onarabilirsin ama uzun yol olur
<varadero> konsol dan onarmasi daaha kolay
<tulliana> neyse ben konsoldan denemeye devam edeyim
<tulliana> ;)
<varadero> X --configure  idi sanirim komut
<varadero> emin deilim
<varadero> man X
<tulliana> sonra konsola geçeyim bari
<tulliana> webtende biraz bakayım
<tulliana> :D
<varadero> neden fedora kullaniyorsunki
<varadero> ubuntu varken
<tulliana> varadero: ubuntu ve fedora benim vazgeçilmezim
<tulliana> :)
<varadero> iide neden
<tulliana> varadero: çok eski sürümlerinden beri kullanırım
<tulliana> ama X in açılmaması sorunu ile nedense çok sık karşılaştım fedora da
<tulliana> ubuntuda böyle bi sıkıntıyı anında hallederken bunda zorluk çekiyorum
<varadero> yok yani matematiksel bir sebebi
<tulliana> daha hızlı
<varadero> :)
<tulliana> flash kullanırken kasmıyor
<tulliana> firefox fazla kasmıyor bunda
<tulliana> istersem kde istersem gnome dan açabiliyorum
<varadero> yok yani bi sebebi kısacası
<tulliana> neyse ben bi reboot
<tulliana> o zaman duygusal diyelim varadero ;)
<varadero> eed duygusal muhtemelen
<tulliana> varadero:
<tulliana> sorunu hallettim
<ibrahim_> merhaba
<ibrahim_> tulliana:
<tulliana> varadero: sürücü çakışması olmuş
<tulliana> nouveau sürücüsü ile nvidia sürücüsü kavga etmiş
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> merhaba ibrahim_
<varadero> :)=
<varadero> geçmiş olsun
<tulliana> teşekkürler varadero
<varadero> yakında bende linux kurucim desktop uma
<varadero> :)
<varadero> iş yerinde linux kullanicam
<varadero> vbox a windows da kurarak tabiki
<ibrahim_> merhaba tulliana
<tulliana> varadero: kendi kendini cevaplıyon
<tulliana> pratik adamsın vesselam
<tulliana> :)))))))))
<varadero> its called experience :D
<varadero> gnome la compiz
<varadero> çok kullanışlı
<tulliana> kesinlikle katılıyorum
<tulliana> compizin hemen hemen herşeyini devreye soktum
<varadero> açtığım proğramlara yetmiyor windows da tek ekran
<tulliana> sistem yinede rahat
<tulliana> olsa kde de fanlarım normal beklerken uçuyordu
<varadero> gerçi windows da da multi screen yapabiliyorum ama
<varadero> yetmiyor yinede
<tulliana> konver reboot
<varadero> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/cnews/article.php/3778736/Tech+Comics:+Geeks+in+the+Depression.htm
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Tech Comics: "Geeks in the Depression" Datamation.com (at itmanagement.earthweb.com)
<carric> selam arkadaşlar
<carric> yardıma ihtiyacım var
<carric> yardımcı olabilecek arkadaşlar var mı
<carric> basit bir soru
<varadero> benim için  küçük insanlık için büyük bir adım die bir laf vardı
<varadero> kime göre basit
<carric> ya kardeş iş yerinde java destekli özel bir program kullanıyoruz.Lubuntuda daha yeniyim.Flashdiskteki dosyalara nasıl erişebilirim...
<carric> ve bu soruyu utanarak diyimki 12 yıllık Windows kullanıcı olarak soruyorum :$ :)
<carric> Lubuntu çok ilginç :))
<carric> Programı kuracağım flash diske ulaşamıyorum
<varadero> ubuntu neden kullanmiyorsunki
<varadero> ?
<varadero> çok daha basit olurdu kullanimi
<varadero> windows da da yeniymişsin
<carric> şu an ubuntu kullanıyorum :)
<varadero> ubuntu da gayet basit
<varadero> yukarda places altında görürsün flash ini
<carric> evette flash diskin olduğu kısmı göremedim
<varadero> flash disk yokmu places in altıda _?
<carric> varadero aşırı yeniyim ubuntuda...hatta bugun ilk kullanımım diyebilirim
<carric> ben file manager dan görürrm
<carric> diye düşündüm orada göremedim
<varadero> yukarda menuler olacak tepede sağda
<varadero> orda sağ dan dola doğru bakarsan
<varadero> sodla pardon
<varadero> en solunda yönetim felan olacvak
<varadero> türkçe kullanıyordan türkçelerini sallıyorum şu an
<varadero> ortada places veya yerler die bişi olacak
<varadero> ona tıklayınca flash dahil disklerini göreceksin
<carric> ingilizce olarak yazabilirmisin
<carric> disk utility kısmından
<varadero> bekle
<carric> baktım göremedim
<carric> adım adım yazarsan çok sevinirim
<varadero> ubuntu 10.10 mu 10.04 mü
<varadero> ?
<carric> disk utility de flash diski görüyorum
<carric> en günceli
<varadero> ikiside güncel :)
<carric> daha yeni indirdim sitesinden
<carric> bi sn o zmn hemn bakim
<carric> 10.10
<varadero> carric >> http://up.neti.us/di-612914568038.png
<varadero> daha basit nasıl anlatabilirim bilmiyorum artık
<varadero> yardımcı olamicam
<carric> bulamadım kardeş yaa...kardeş teamviewer kullanıyormusun?
<varadero> bak  o ubuntu deil lubuntu olmasin
<varadero> ?
<carric> lubuntu
<varadero> e sordum ya yukarda
<varadero> ubuntu dedin
<carric> kullanıyorum
<varadero> lubuntu kullanma ubuntu kullan
<carric> pardon kardeş yaa..
<carric> hangisi daha hızlıdır
<carric> bilgisayar konfg düşük
<varadero> yeni başlayana lubuntu iyi bir seçim deil
<varadero> ne kadar düşük
<varadero> ?
<carric> 448 mhz ram 64 ekran kartı 350 mhz işlemci
<varadero> çok farketmez ubuntu lubuntu
<carric> hmm...en yakın zamanda değiştirirm... internette en hızlı işletim sistemi lubuntu diye söylendi
<carric> bende onun üzerinde lubuntuyu kurdum
<varadero> sallamış söyleyen :)
<carric> valla olayın yabancısı olunca herşey inanmak zorunda kalıyorum :)) peki kardeş değiştirim
<carric> peki şimdilik
<carric> nasıl okutabilirm
<carric> flashdiski
<varadero> ubuntu versionlarinin hepsi
<varadero> internette aynı hızda olur
<carric> hmm..
<varadero> birisi gelip yardımcı olur sana şimdi ben genelde kafa karıştırıyorum yeni kullanıcılara yardımımı tavsiye etmiyorum
<carric> ya flashı okutsam programı kurucam. şu an elim kolum bağlıyım
<carric> yokmu kolay bi yolu
<varadero> var bir sürü de du google dan bakayım
<varadero> sana kolay bir yol varmı
<carric> baktım da bulamadım ben
<wingless> lubuntu ne a
<wingless> ya*
<varadero> lxde ubuntu
<carric> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_JBHfzEovWs8/TExxYDEsaBI/AAAAAAAAAcM/VR95ElO_8Ng/s1600/lubuntu-10.10-openbox-theme.jpeg
<carric> bendeki vers bu kardeş http://netgator.blogspot.com/2010/07/lubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-alpha-2.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Lubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) alpha 2 ready to download ~ Net Gator (at netgator.blogspot.com)
<varadero> nerden indirdin bunu
<varadero> ?
<carric> yine burada bi arkadaşa sormuştum en hızlı işletim sistemi diye
<carric> o bir link verdi
<carric> onun üzerine indirdim
<varadero> alpha inidrmedin dimi,
<varadero> bence sen çok acı çekmeden ubuntu ya bir an önce geç :)
<carric> galiba öyle (:
<varadero> soğursun linux dan
<varadero> yeni kullanıcıya çok uygun şey deil o
<carric> kardeş kullanımı kolay ve hızlı
<varadero> eski kullanıcıya da çok uygun olduğunu sanmıyorum
<carric> en iyi linux hangisi
<varadero> kur işte ubuntu
<carric> ubuntu diyorsun
<carric> oke
<carric> ben ona geçiş yapayım
<varadero> çok kullanan var
<varadero> soru soracak adam da çok bulursun
<varadero> dökümanda
<carric> sanrım bu vers fazla kullanılmıyor
<varadero> hız konusunda okuduklarının %90 i yalan dolan sallamadır nette
<carric> hmm...
<varadero> biraz kullan ubuntu  yu alış iice 3-5 ay
<varadero> sonra bunları zaten kendin denersin
<varadero> sonra sende kullanmak istemezsin
<carric> peki ubuntu da windowstaki gibi iis ve java varmı?
<varadero> iis yok apache var
<carric> çünkü bizim programımız java destekli bir program
<varadero> java var
<varadero> ama java destekli proğramların linuxda çalışıcakları kesin die bişi yok
<carric> hmm.. oke kardeş.. apache varsa kolay :)
<carric> hmm...
<carric> denerim :)
<wingless> nginx de var
<carric> nginx?
<varadero> adam yeni kullanici usb yi bulamıyor
<varadero> nginx in sorunlarıyla nasıl bai edecek
<varadero> baş edecek*
<carric> valla sanırım ne desen haklısın
<carric> aslında benim aklıma şu geldi
<wingless> gerçi doğru, static ve php için kolay da
<wingless> java girdi mi karışıyor işler
<carric> evet haklısn
<varadero> apache herzmaan iyidir
<wingless> apache rahat o konuda
<varadero> nginx sistem kaynağı yetmediği zaman işe yarıyor sadece
<carric> aslında iki program birincisi java diğeri localhost asp
<varadero> asp yi unut linux ta
<carric> apacheninde asp yapılandırmasını yapmıştım önceden
<carric> windowsta ben apachede çalıştırdım aspyi
<wingless> o windows
<carric> ek bişey kurmuştum 1 yıl felan oldu
<varadero> o windows
<carric> apachenn yanında gelen birşeydi
<varadero> linux ta çalışmaz
<varadero> asp windows a has bişi
<wingless> asp.net çalışabilir ama
<varadero> hiç bir proğramı çalıştıramıyor
<varadero> paso error veriyor
<wingless> mono server mı?
<varadero> sistem kaynağının canına okuyor
<varadero> astarı yüzünden pahalıya geliyor
<varadero> apache asp
<varadero> tavsiye edilmez
<wingless> hmm
<carric> ya yapılandırması zaten başlı başına dert
<varadero> hiç kullanan da yok o yüzden
<wingless> ben bu php'yi de hiç sevmiyorum
<wingless> python ve node.js var neyse ki
<varadero> gidim yemek yiyeyim
<carric> teşekkür ederim varadero yardımın için
<carric> en kısa zamanda ubuntuya geçiş yapıcam
<bsod1> arkadaşlar klasörü düzenlemek anlamında kullanabileceğim ingilizce fiil ne olabilir?
<bsod1> arrange, organize?
<varadero> organize doğru
<bsod1> varadero: peki aynı klasörde düzenlemek anlamında nasıl derim? organize in the same folder uygun mudur
<varadero> gayet
<varadero> acemi selam
<varadero> digitaloktay a da selam
<acemi> slm
<varadero> nöbetçiyim bugün
<varadero> dünya kadar kağıt işi var
<varadero> nefret ediyorum
<bsod1> varadero: şuraya yazdığım programı ingilizceye çevirmeye çalışıyordum da, bu konuda tecrübeliysen yardımcı olabilir misin? birkaç cümle var zaten http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,23716.0.html
<varadero> ingilizce olmuştur zaten
<varadero> bişi yokki
<varadero> ?
<bsod1> varadero: mesela aynı klasörde düzenleme cümlesini tam olarak nasıl tercüme ederim emin olamadım
<varadero> organize in the same folder
<varadero> demiştin gayet hoş
<varadero> iş yerinde olmanın tek iyi yanı hızlı internet :d
<varadero> 2 mbyte sn ile torrent gelio
<digitaloktay> a selam varadero
<pajero> pencere başlıklarında resize ve kapatma butonları kayboldu paşalar
<pajero> compizi devre dışı bırakınca düzeliyor
<pajero> devreye alınca problem başlıyor
<suigeneris> pencere büyüyordur
<bsod1> beyler dizüstü bilgisayarımı 21.5" fullhd monitore bağladığımda fullhd kullanamıyorum, acaba ubuntuyla alakalı olabilir mi
<bsod1> arkadaşlar ubuntu 10.04 dizüstü bilgisayarımı fullhd monitore bağladığımda en fazla 1300x çözünürlük verebilirken, aynı bilgisayarda windows'a bağladığımda fullhd gösterebiliyor
<bsod1> ubunutda bunu nasıl yaparım bilen varmı
<datalay> iyi aksamlar
<datalay> varadero, gecen gunki storage onerin openfilter  mi olacakti
<datalay> aslinda baska bir onerim olabilir demistiniz
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<bsod1> ubuntu ile 2 monitor kullanan var mı
<Fatih_M> yahu wammu kullanan kimse yok mu?
<acemi> 2,3,4...
<subay^^> var ben varmım bsod1
<bsod1> subay^^: diğer monitöründe hangi çözünürlükte kullanıyorsun? desteklediği en yüksek çözünürlükte kullanabiliyor musus?
<bsod1> subay^^: herhangi bir ayar yaptın mı
<subay^^> ayar yapmadım. yuksek çocunurluk ekran kartım kaldırmıyo en fazla 1200 800
<subay^^> Fatih_M, destekliyomuş ahanda şimdi deniyom
<Fatih_M> subay^^, evet destekler
<subay^^> Bayada bir telefon listesi var hakaten
<Fatih_M> hmm bende bu arada gnokii'ye bakayım
<oktay-natty> s.a
<oktay-natty> System:    Host Natty Kernel 2.6.37-7-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 11.04 natty
<subay^^> Fatih_M, tamamdır
<Fatih_M> bütün özellikleri kullanabiliyor musun?
<Fatih_M> mesajları felan görüntüleyebiliyorsan diğerlerini de kullanıyordur
<subay^^> mesajlarımı görebiliyom
<Fatih_M> heh
<subay^^> Fatih_M,
<Fatih_M> wammu is ok
<Fatih_M> I solved the problem.. :)
<subay^^> bu telefonla arama yapınca görüştürüyomu mikrofon kulaklık felan
<Fatih_M> valla benim 6300 ile birebir nokia pc suite'de yapamadığım şey o söylediğin olay
<Fatih_M> sadece arayanı söylüyordu
<subay^^> ben denedim arıyorda ses nerden gelecek merak ettim bi deneyim
<Fatih_M> mesaj göndermede problem var
<Fatih_M> desteklemiyormuş :/
<Fatih_M> ee neye yaradı o zaman bu nane
<subay^^> 1000 tane telefon ve text ler varsa ararken hepsinde arıyo
<subay^^> adres nilgisi arıyo
<subay^^> adamı şak diye bulur
<subay^^> işe yarar yani
<subay^^> ama hakaten aramış olsada sesi makinadan verse daha bi hoşuma gidecekti
<subay^^> yada gelen arama oldunda çalacak burdan
<subay^^> ama öle oluncada makinaya bağlarız hep unuturuz telefonu
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> tamam sen bana yardımcı ol(donate me :P)
<Fatih_M> yazmaya çalışmaya çalışayım istediğin şeyi :D
<Fatih_M> yaptın mı conky hava durumunu?
<sdf> selam
<Fatih_M> a.s sdf
<sdf> arkadaslar yardim lazimda
<Fatih_M> ya bu ledlerin sürekli yanmasından muzdarip olan tek kullanıcı ben miyim
<sdf> hard diskim RAW idi
<sdf> naptimsa NTFS oldu
<sdf> ama 'cer'g'n' goremiyorum
<sdf> ilk kez kullaniyorum linux
<sdf> nasil gorucem verilerimi
<sdf> ubuntu-tr
<enjoythelove> kimse var mý ?
<zafer> yok :)
<enjoythelove> zafer Merhabalar.
<enjoythelove> :
<enjoythelove> bi sorum var yardýmcý olabileceksen.
<zafer> sor bilen olur herhalde ben bileceğimi sanmıyorum
<enjoythelove> pentium 4 eski model bi masaüstü bilgisayarým var sadece avi formatýnda videolar izlemek için.
<zafer> birini getirdim çıkmamış kalmışım burada
<enjoythelove> ubuntu kurmayý düþünüyorum
<zafer> ram in nekadar
<enjoythelove> avi formatýnda film izlerken bir sorun yaþarmýyým ? ek olarak bütün donanýmlarý eski donanýmlar ubuntu için driverlar bulabilir miyim ?
<enjoythelove> 384
<zafer> ubuntu driver istiyormu
<enjoythelove> hiç bir bilgim yok. bundan önce windows harici yazýlým kullanmadým
<feru> hoş geldin enjoythelove
<zafer> valla bende pardus kullanıyorum
<zafer> driverla işi olmuyor
<zafer> ubuntudada öyle olabilir
<enjoythelove> feru hoþbulduk.
<zafer> ama emin değilim
<enjoythelove> pardusda kurabilirim farketmez.
<feru> iilk defa kullancaksan pardus kur
<feru> dha fazla türkçe yardım var
<zafer> o zaman yanlış kanalda soruyor olursun müslüman mahallesinde salyangoz sattırma bana
<feru> buradaki arkadaşlar alınmasınlar
<acemi_> benim su an kullandigim makine de p4
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-05
<emniyet> #pardus
<emniyet> ya arkadaslar benmle brisi ilginebilirmi acaba
<emniyet> slm öncelikle
<emniyet> ilginecek kimse varmı burda
<emniyet> ??
<emniyet> ama anlayan
<emniyet> ben atiyi kurmak isdiorm ama kuramıorm ubuntuda neden
<emniyet> forumda yazanlarıda denedim
<emniyet> ama olmuor
<emniyet> antivirüs kurmak isdiorm ama kuramıorm
<emniyet> ilgilenirmisiniz
<wingless> emniyet: windows programı kurmaya çalışmıyorsun heralde?
<emniyet> hayır
<acemi> kimse antivirus kullanmiyor burada
<emniyet> kendi paket yön deki atiyi kurdum
<wingless> niye kurdun ki?
<emniyet> oda acılmıor
<wingless> şu ana kadar hiç driver yüklemem gerekmedi
<emniyet> nasıl yani
<wingless> ati dediğin ekran kartı driverı değil mi
<emniyet> görüntü ayarlarımı yabmak isdiorm
<acemi> ekrani goruyorsan driver yuklemene gerek yoktur
<emniyet> ::))
<emniyet> çözün
<emniyet> nasl olacak
<acemi> sorun yok ki cozum olsun
<ibrahim_> iyi günler  ağda  iki tane  ubuntu10.10  var  ancak biribirlerini göremiyor  yardımıcı olabilirmisiniz ?
<ibrahim_> samba   ile  biraz   uğraştım netice alamadım
<acemi> gosterip ne yapacaksin
<acemi> dosya paylasimi mi
<emniyet> peki antivüs nasıl kurabilirim hadi atiyi gecdim
<emniyet> avg kurmak isdiorm
<emniyet> ama kuramıorm
<emniyet> nasıl yabacagm birisi alh rızası icin anlatırmı acaba
<acemi> kurmayacaksin
<emniyet> neden
<emniyet> ??
<acemi> gerek olmadigi icin
<emniyet> pcde tarama yabmak isdiorm
<ibrahim_> evet  dosya  paylaşımı
<ibrahim_> yapacaktım
<ibrahim_> acemi:
<acemi> ibrahim_: ping atiyorlar mi birbirlerine
<ibrahim_> nasıl  ?
<ibrahim_> acemi:
<acemi> ip adreslerini biliyor musun makinelerin
<emniyet> bilmiorsanız neden insanların canını sıkıorsnuz engin yokmu
<wingless> emniyet: windows virüsleri linuxte çalışmaz, ama windows partitionı için istiyorsan clamav var
<ibrahim_> evet  elle   girdim  acemi
<emniyet> ben avg kurmak isdiorm
<acemi> 1 makinenin ve 1. makinenin ip adresleri neler
<acemi> 1. makinenin ve 2. makinenin ip adresleri neler
<wingless> emniyet: e windows kullan o zaman
<emniyet> oda kuruluor buna
<emniyet> windows da var
<emniyet> linuxda
<wingless> ben de windowsta gparted kullanmak istiyorum ama insanın her istediği olmuyor işte
<ibrahim_> acemi: 192.168.2.10    ve  192.168.2.9
<acemi> 1. makinede terminal acip
<acemi> ping -c5 192.168.2.9  diyorsun
<acemi> o makineye bir paket gonderip, ulasip ulasmadigina bakacak
<acemi> 5 dk sonra gelecegim
<emniyet> engin yokmu
<emniyet> ??
<emniyet> o anlatıordu bana
<emniyet> konusmamız yarıda kalmısdı
<ibrahim_> acemi: --- 192.168.2.9 ping statistics ---
<ibrahim_> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4031ms
<emniyet> siz burda paraylamı calsıorsunuz arkadaslar??
<emniyet> :D:D
<acemi> ibrahim_: fiziksel olarak 2 makine su an birbirlerine erisemiyor
<ibrahim_> evet  maalesef acemi
<acemi> ip route ls | grep default
<acemi> bu cikti ne makinelerde
<ibrahim_> acemi: default via 192.168.2.1 dev eth0  proto static
<acemi> 2 makinede de: ping -c5 192.168.2.1  dene
<acemi> 2si de routerina ping atiyor mu
<ibrahim_> evet  atıyor acemi
<acemi> demek firewall gibi birsey kurulu ubuntularda ping'i engelleyen o
<acemi> ikisi de ortak noktaya ping atabildiklerine gore baglari olmasi lazim
<acemi> 1. makinede terminal acip
<acemi> python -m SÄ°mpleHTTPServer 8000  denese
<acemi> sonra diger makineden
<acemi> web rayaici ile:  192.168.2.10:8000
<ibrahim_> acemi: ikisinde de  firestarter  var  ancak  kapalı
<acemi> rayaici/tarayici
<acemi> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000  olacak bi harf hatali idi
<ibrahim_> hmmmm
<ibrahim_> şimdi  erişebildi   sanki  ?
<ibrahim_> acemi:
<acemi> dosyalari goruyor mu diger makinedeki
<ibrahim_> tarayıda   evet
<acemi> iyi fiziksel bagda sorun yok yani
<acemi> dosya paylasimi nasil olsun istiyorsun, surekli paylasilacak mi
<acemi> yoksa arada dosya mi alip verecen
<ibrahim_> acemi:  bi  dakka  kusura  bakma
<ibrahim_> dosyayı  kendi bilgisayarda  açmışım
<ibrahim_> acemi:    smb.conf   dosyasını   ortak  yapsam
<acemi> oraya gelmeden once ag baglantisindan emin olman lazim, yoksa bosuna ugrasirsin
<ibrahim_> acemi:  iki bilgisayarda  internete  girebiliyor
<acemi> tarayicidan gorebildin mi diger makinenin dosyalarini deminki yontemle
<ibrahim_> hayır
<acemi> demek bir sorun var, o sorunu cozmedikce samba da calismaz
<ibrahim_> hmmm
<ibrahim_> firestarter    ?
<ibrahim_> kapalı olmasına  rağmen  bir  sıkıntı yaratır mı ?
<acemi> firestarterdan 8000. portu acip deminki yontemi bi daha denesene
<ibrahim_> kaldırayım mı  onu ?
<acemi> kapali iken herseyi kapatmis bekletiyor olabilir
<bsod1> unetbootin usb belleğimi görmüyor, bağlı olan usb belleğin sda kaç olduğunu nasıl öğrenirim?
<acemi> fdisk -l
<bsod1>  /dev/sdc ymiş
<ibrahim_> acemi: firestarter    kaldırdım  bir  de restart   yapayım bakayım nasıl olcak
<ibrahim_> acemi:  size   yazdığım  bu makina  da  bir eksiklik  var  herhalde
<ibrahim_> çünkü  ping   atamıyor  nedese  ?
<ibrahim_> diğer  makinda   sorun  yok
<acemi> kim nereye ping atabiliyor
<ibrahim_> acemi:     ibrahim@ibrahim-F3JC:~$ smbtree
<ibrahim_> Enter ibrahim's password:
<ibrahim_> Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
<ibrahim_> session request to 192.168.2.9 failed (Call timed out: server did not respond after 10000 milliseconds)
<ibrahim_> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to *SMBSERVER<20> (192.168.2.9). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<ibrahim_> bu makine de   aldığım  hata   bu
<acemi> sen adim adim gitmiyorsun, cozmen zor
<ibrahim_> gidelim  o  zaman
<ibrahim_> nasıl yapalım  ?
<acemi> kim nereye ping atabiliyor
<ibrahim_> bu makine    192.168.2.1    e  atamıyor
<ibrahim_> diğer  makina   atabiliyor
<ibrahim_> ağ    ı   tıklayınca   diğer  makinaları  görebiliyorum
<ibrahim_> ama  bu makinaya  erişemiyorum
<ibrahim_> görebiiiyorum  derken diğer  makinadan   demek istedim
<acemi> 192.168.2.1'e ping atamayan makinenin ip adresi nedir
<ibrahim_> 192.168.2.10
<acemi> emin misin
<ibrahim_> yani  bu makina  asus
<ibrahim_> evet
<acemi> wirelessi var mi
<ibrahim_> acemi  çok  özür  dilerim  bu  da   atmaya  başladı
<ibrahim_> biraz  önce atamıyordu
<acemi> ikisi de kablo ile mi bagli routerina
<ibrahim_> acemi:    ibrahim@ibrahim-F3JC:~$ ping -c5 192.168.2.1
<ibrahim_> PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ibrahim_> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=255 time=1.08 ms
<acemi> yoksa wirelessi olan da var mi
<ibrahim_> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=255 time=0.694 ms
<ibrahim_> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=255 time=0.699 ms
<ibrahim_> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=255 time=0.706 ms
<ibrahim_> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_req=5 ttl=255 time=0.684 ms
<ibrahim_> --- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---
<ibrahim_> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4002ms
<ibrahim_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.684/0.773/1.084/0.157 ms
<ibrahim_> evet kablolu
<ibrahim_> kabloludan bağlanıyorum
<ibrahim_> ikisi  de
<acemi> firestarteri ikisinden de kaldirdin mi
<ibrahim_> yok sadece  bu  makinma  da  kaldırdım
<ibrahim_> diğerin de kaldırayım  mı  ?
<ibrahim_> port  açmayoı  yapamadığım  için
<acemi> peki diger makineden su an buna ping atabiliyor musun
<ibrahim_> deneyeyim
<acemi> firestarter kurulu olmayana ping atacaksin
<ibrahim_> tamam   yani  buna
<ibrahim_> evet  atabiliyorum  diğer  makinadan  buna
<ibrahim_> acemi:
<acemi> simdi bu makinede pythonlu denemeyi bi daha yap
<acemi> calisirsa samba ayarlarina gec
<ibrahim_> tamam
<ibrahim_> acemi:      python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000
<acemi> evet
<ibrahim_> bu  komutu  her  ikisinde mi  vereceğiz
<acemi> difirestarter kurulu olmayan makinede
<acemi> firestarter kurulu olmayan makinede
<ibrahim_> acemi:      ibrahim@ibrahim-F3JC:~$ python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000
<ibrahim_> Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8000 ...
<ibrahim_> ibrahim-HP-Compaq-nx8220-PY515EA-AB8.local - - [05/Dec/2010 15:59:07] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 -
<acemi> diger makinede web tarayicini acip
<acemi> 192.168.2.10:8000
<ibrahim_> dedi  ancak   bağlanamadı
<ibrahim_> tamam  onu  yapınca  konsolda   bu yazıyı  gördüm
<acemi> bu yaziyi goreceksin ve bu oyle bekleyecek
<acemi> diger makineye geceip web tarayicini acacaksin
<ibrahim_> tamam
<acemi> 192.168.2.10:8000 yazacaksin adres satirina
<ibrahim_> onu  yaptım  ve öyle kaldı
<acemi> firestarter kurulu olmayan makinenin IP 192.168.2.10 degil mi
<ibrahim_> birşey  yazmıyor  192.168.2.10   bekleniyor
<ibrahim_> diyor
<acemi> firestarter kurulu olmayan makinenin IP adresi nedir
<ibrahim_> evet   ..10    uzantılı
<ibrahim_> 192.168.2.10
<acemi> diger makinede web taryicida adres satirina ne yazdin
<ibrahim_> diğer  makinayı  da  restart  yapayım mı
<ibrahim_> acemi:    192.168.2.10:800
<ibrahim_> 8000    yazdım
<ibrahim_> 192.168.2.10:8000
<acemi> cevap gelmediyse demek yine birsey haberlesmeyi engelliyor
<acemi> bu kisim calismadan samba da calismaz
<ibrahim_> tamam  diğer  bilgisayardan da  firestarter  ı  mkaldırdım
<ibrahim_> onu  reboot   yapayım  bi  dakka
<ibrahim_> acemi:
<ibrahim_> bu sefer  bağlandı
<acemi> bi makineden digerindeki dosyalari gordun yani web tarayici ile
<ibrahim_> evet
<acemi> simdi sambayi dene oyleyse
<ibrahim_> şimdi  diğer   adımlara  geçelim mi ?
<ibrahim_> nasıl  ?
<acemi> bende senin kullandigin arayuz yok. sende menuden bir yerden bi klasor secip burayi paylstir diyebiliyor olman lazim
<ibrahim_> evet
<acemi> onu yaptiginda diger makineden paylasimi gorebilmen laizm
<ibrahim_> paylaşılanlar  var  ancak   diğer  makinadan  görülemiyor
<acemi> paylasim oldugunu goruyor mu
<ibrahim_> Ağ- Windows  ağı   nı   seçtiğimde   birisinde   Workgroup   diğerinde   ise     boş    olarak  görünüyor
<ibrahim_> bir  de  bu  makinayı  reboot   edeyim
<ibrahim_> bakalım  o zaman nasıl olcak ?
<ibrahim_> acemi: ibrahim@ibrahim-F3JC:~$ ping -c5 192.168.2.9
<ibrahim_> PING 192.168.2.9 (192.168.2.9) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ibrahim_> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.9: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=2.58 ms
<ibrahim_> --- 192.168.2.9 ping statistics ---
<ibrahim_> 5 packets transmitted, 1 received, 80% packet loss, time 4024ms
<ibrahim_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.585/2.585/2.585/0.000 ms
<ibrahim_> ibrahim@ibrahim-F3JC:~$ ping -c5 192.168.2.9
<ibrahim_> PING 192.168.2.9 (192.168.2.9) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ibrahim_> --- 192.168.2.9 ping statistics ---
<ibrahim_> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4025ms
<ibrahim_> bunun  anlamı  ağda  mı  sorun  var
<acemi> evet
<acemi> %80 kaybolmus gonderdigin paketlerin
<acemi> 0 olmasi lazim kaybolanlarin
<ibrahim_> evet
<ibrahim_> işin garibi   bu  çalışıyor  dediğim  bilgisayar  işyerindeki  ğda  sorunsuz   çalışıyor
<acemi> oradaki kablo saglamdir
<ibrahim_> hmmm
<ibrahim_> e  peki  internet e     ikisi  de   bağlanıyor
<acemi> %20 verimle giriyordur
<ibrahim_> o zmaan     kabloları  bir  değiştireyim  bakayım
<ibrahim_> nasıl olacak
<acemi> pingler tam calismadan baska adima gecme
<ibrahim_> acemi:   dediğinizde  haklısınz
<ibrahim_> bazen %60  veriyor  bazen
<ibrahim_> %100
<ibrahim_> kablo değişikliğimi o  zaman  çözüm
<ibrahim_> peki  bir  de  ip  adreslerini  otomatikseçsem  nasıl  olur ? almasını
<Akkan458> selam
<Akkan> canli olan ?
<ibrahim_> acemi:    modeme  ping   ksımında    kayıp  yok  ancak   makineler  birbirine  ping  atarken  kayıplı  oluyor
<acemi> modem sorunlu olabilir oyleyse
<ibrahim_> otomatik ip   aldırmayı denesemmi ki ?
<acemi> fiziksel sorun
<acemi> hmm o alete bagli kac makine var
<ibrahim_> bakalım  bir  de   xp  tarafında  nasıl  olacak  onu da  göreyim ?
<ibrahim_> size  bilgi veriririm
<ibrahim_> 2  tane
<acemi> elle verdigin ip adresi ayni anda baskasinda da varsa, o da sorun yapar
<ibrahim_> hmmm
<Akkan> burda yardim edecek birileri varmi
<ibrahim_> tamam   bir  de  otomatik  ip  yi  deneyeyim
<Akkan> zip fmttan tgz`a cevirecek biri
<acemi> unzip ile ac tar czf ile tarla
<Akkan> yaw kardasim
<Akkan> linuxta degilim
<acemi> burasi linux kanali
<Akkan> :)
<Akkan> ben aksini mi dedim
<Akkan> linux kanali oldugu icin linux yardimi istedim
<acemi> linux yardimi istemedin
<Akkan> kardasim bi yardim istedik
<Akkan> amk
<Akkan> neden insani sinir edion , yardim etmiceksen edemem de
<acemi> ugrasamam senle
<Akkan> ugrasma zaten
<Akkan> amk cahili
<ibrahim_> acemi: merhaba
<ibrahim_> sunucu listes,nden paylaşım alınırken başarısız  oldu  diyor
<ibrahim_> ip  leri    deiştirdim
<emniyet> arkadaslar slm
<emniyet> ben ubuntuda degisik bir masaüstü kurmusdum paket yönden
<emniyet> ismini hatırlamıorum neydi acaba
<emniyet> kubuntu ve xfce degildi bunu biliorm
<emniyet> baska ne var masaüstü ortamlarında
<emniyet> yanlız kubuntu gibiydi
<emniyet> ??
<emniyet> gnustep masa üstü ortamı var o nedemek
<emniyet> ??
<ibrahim_> acemi: iyi akşamlar
<ibrahim_> ağda  bir  xp  bir  ubuntu   olduğunda   ağ   çalışıyor  :)
<ibrahim_> ama   ikisi de  ubuntu  olduğunda   bağlantı  kurulamıyor
<ibrahim_> acaba  neden ki  ?
<datalay> agimda multicast trafigige izin verildigini nasil test ederim
<zafer> datalay:
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm
<datalay> zafer,
<gsezen> slm
<elfonia> libreoffice' in ubuntu depolarına eklenme ihtimali var mı acaba?
<acemi> ileride eklenir
<BrozaC> Slm
<ibrahim_> acemi: iyi  geceler  sorun  çözüldü  gibi
<acemi> guzel
<ibrahim_> ağ  bağlantıları ile  uğraşırken  bir  ara  kopyalanmış   mac  adresini kurcalamıştım
<ibrahim_> meperse  bütün  hadise  ondayöış
<ibrahim_> kusura  bakma  seni  de   uğraştırdık  :)
<BrozaC> mac adresini
<BrozaC> napmissin ki
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> ilginc mis
<ibrahim_> sormayın  bir  ara  ben  evdek,  ,nterneti
<ibrahim_> wireles  olarak  paylaştırmakla  uğraşmıştım  acemi
<ibrahim_> o sırada   diğer   bilgisayarın  mac  adresini  buna yazmışım  :)
<ibrahim_> acemi:
<BrozaC> ee
<BrozaC> ondanmi cikamiyon net e
<ibrahim_> habir   buncağız  da  diğer  hp   nin  aldığı  ip  adresini  kendi  adresi kabul eciyor
<ibrahim_> yooo
<ibrahim_> nete  çıkıyorum  ancak
<ibrahim_> ortak  ip  gibi  bişi oluyor  herhalde
<ibrahim_> ip  çakışması  gibi
<acemi> samba paylasim yapacakti ama yerel ag saglikli calismiyordu
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> ben biliyom sorununu onun
<BrozaC> neyse
<ibrahim_> ama  bir  de  şu  bilgisayardaki  etbios   ayarı  var  ya
<BrozaC> ee
<ibrahim_> netbios   oda      hatalıymöış  benim
<BrozaC> olamaz
<BrozaC> netbios nasil hatali  olur
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> iksii ayni ismi almicak baska hic bir puf noktasi yok
<ibrahim_> acemi:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Howto: Fix Windows share browsing issues - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ibrahim_> buradaki  ilk  anlatıma  bakarmısın ız
<ibrahim_> buradaki   anlatıma  göre benim
<ibrahim_> netbios  ismi hatalı  gözüküyordu    samba   da
<BrozaC> netbios ismi ne senin
<ibrahim_> ibrahim-f3jc
<ibrahim_> önceden  asus-f3jc   idi
<ibrahim_> belki  bunu da  bir  etkisi olmuştur
<BrozaC> normal bu isimler
<ibrahim_> ama  sorunun  kaynağı  kopyalanmış   mac  adresi
<ibrahim_> bence
<BrozaC> mac adresi ayni agda
<BrozaC> iki makinada ayni olamaz
<BrozaC> NSA
<BrozaC> ozaman netbios kesinlikle calismaz kesinlikle
<ibrahim_> işte  ona benzer  bir   zorlama  yaptım  gibi
<ibrahim_> çuradan  farkettim
<ibrahim_> şuradan
<ibrahim_> hani  diğer  makina   yani   hp    ağa   bakabiliyordu  ya
<ibrahim_> onu  XP  ye  geç,rdim
<ibrahim_> bu makineyi de  xp  ye   geçirdim
<ibrahim_> gayet  güzel  ağda  çalışıyorsu
<BrozaC> uzun bi yol olmus
<BrozaC> ama etkili
<ibrahim_> sonra  onu  xp  de   bıraktım
<BrozaC> :D
<ibrahim_> :)
<ibrahim_> xp  de  konsoldan   ipconfig /all
<ibrahim_> komutunu verince  bir  baktım   ubuntu  da  ki    ip
<ibrahim_> acemi:   dansguardian   ile  hiç  uğraştınız  mı  ?
<acemi> ugrastim
<acemi> ama artik kullanmiyorum, eski kurulmus makineler haric
<acemi> squidguard
<BrozaC> :)
<ibrahim_> işyerindeki  ağı  kontrol  etmek  istiyorum
<BrozaC> squidguard basarili
<BrozaC> agi kontrol etmez ama :D http yi kontrol eder
<ibrahim_> proxy   kullanılmadan
<acemi> evet, hizli ve mantigi basit
<BrozaC> acemi: 10 numara
<BrozaC> sana bir trick ogrete bilirim onla ilgili daha once soz etmediysem ?
<acemi> ibrahim_: kontrol etmek istedigin sey tam olarak nedir
<ibrahim_> squidgard  mı  BrozaC
<BrozaC> ibrahim_: her turlu proxy o dahil
<ibrahim_> acemi: istenmeyen sitelere  erişimi  engellemek
<acemi> o zaman squid+squidguard+sarg
<BrozaC> squid le yapiyorum ben
<BrozaC> squid guard kullanmiyorum artik
<BrozaC> :)
<acemi> squid domainleri indekslerken veritabani kullaniyor mu squidguard gibi
<acemi> yoksa text dosyadan mi calisiyor
<ibrahim_> acemi: proxy  olmasın yalnız
<ibrahim_> çünkü diğer  makineler    xp  vista  vs ..
<BrozaC> acemi:  farkli bisi yapiyorum ben :D
<acemi> proxy olmasin derken kullananlar farketmeyecek mi yani
<ibrahim_> acemi: evet
<acemi> BrozaC: nedir
<ibrahim_> ta ki   access  denied   yazısına  kadar
<acemi> tmm o denilenlerle olur iste
<ibrahim_> hangisi  acemi
<ibrahim_> dans  ?  squid mi ?
<acemi> o zaman squid+squidguard+sarg
<ibrahim_> hmmm
<ibrahim_> tamam    deneyeceğim
<ibrahim_> acemi: bir de  sanal   da    11.04   ü  denerekn bios  hatası  verdi
<ibrahim_> normal mi ?
<ibrahim_> bios  upgrade  gibi  bişiler  yazdı
<acemi> hic rastlamadim
<BrozaC> sanal bios upgrade :D
<BrozaC> sanap pc min sanal clock u bozulmustu bir kere
<ibrahim_> BrozaC: evet  ben de  öyle  dedim
<BrozaC> :D aklima o geldi
<ibrahim_> dün pardus  beta2   yi  kurdum
<ibrahim_> sanala
<BrozaC> pardus kullanmiyorum ben
<ibrahim_> hmmm
<ibrahim_> benim de  emektar  Compaq-HP-nx8220  ye  kde4   iyi  gelmedi
<ibrahim_> neyse   herkese  iyi  geceler  kolay  gelsin
<BrozaC> sanada
<ibrahim_> acemi:  çok teşekkürler
<ibrahim_> yardmşarın  için
<ibrahim_> yardımların  için
<ibrahim_> BrozaC: size  de
<BrozaC> acemi bir ba yardim etmiyor zaten
<bsod1> beyler ubuntunun yanına başka bir dağıtım kurma durumunda grub ayarlarını falan nasıl yapıyorsunuz?
<bsod1> herhnagi bir ayar yapmak gerekiyor mu daha doğrusu öyle sorayım
<acemi> baska dagitim kurarsan onda grub yuklemeyeceksin
<bsod1> acemi: peki grub'a diğer dağıtımı ekleme için herhangi bir işlem yapmalı mıyım?
<acemi> ubuntudan update-grub yapacaksin
<bsod1> acemi: tam olarak nasıl yapılıuyor
<acemi> tam olarak update-grub diyorsun konsoldan root olarak
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-28
<debrisrat> merhaba hayırlı geceler
<debrisrat> herkse kolay gelsin
<varadero> slm
<varadero> slm7
<varadero> slm
<love_forever> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-29
<varadero> slm
<Mus2akTaS> selam millet
<varadero> slm
<duygusal_> selam
<duygusal_> yeni ubuntu kullanıcısıyım
<duygusal_> umarım sorunlarımda yardımcı olursunuz
<duygusal_> selam arkadaslar
<duygusal_> bana yardımcı olabilecek biri varmı acaba
<qwebirc12692> apache sunucuyu restart yaptığımda şöyle bir uyarı alıyorum
<qwebirc12692> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<qwebirc12692> yardımcı olacak olan var mı?
<gsezen> slm
<varadero> Slm
<gsezen> slm varadero
<gsezen> keyifler nasıl
<varadero> saolasın gsezen
<varadero> senin nasıl
<varadero> ?
<gsezen> iyiiii
<gsezen> çalışmaya başladım bu arada
<gsezen> Başka bir yerde
<varadero> hayırlı olsun
<varadero> nasıl gidiyor yeni  iş
<varadero> ?
<gsezen> iyi iyi
<varadero> aman iy olsun iş
<varadero> :)
<gsezen> Başımızda Murat Tarı var :)
<varadero> vay
<varadero> selam söyle
<varadero> neresi burası ?
<gsezen> Akfa holding
<varadero> h ok
<varadero> hayırlı olsun
<varadero> iyi işe benzio
<gsezen> workcube kullanıyolar bide
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> 2 gün oldu valla
<gsezen> yavaş yavaş
<gsezen> hallolur
<gsezen> çalışan eleman askare gidiyomuş
<gsezen> felan..
<gsezen> senin iş durumları ne alemde
<varadero> aynen devam
<varadero> cihazlarımız gelecek eli kulağında bir kaç güne kadar
<varadero> onun dertleri başladı
<gsezen> Dert bitmez
<varadero> he
<varadero> 3-5 ay aşırı yoğunuz işte
<gsezen> Atalarımız boşuna dememişler iş iyi bişey olsaydı üstüne para vermezlerdi diye :)
<varadero> ben dememişmiydim onu
<varadero> :)
<gsezen> işte bu ata sen oluyosun
<varadero> adadsd
<gsezen> master :)
<gsezen> Bizim ordaki elemanlar anlatıyolar zamanında sınavlara girdik Testking kastık mcse aldık felan. Yaw ezberi kuvvatli bir arkadaş bile geçer o sınavlardan zaten :)
<varadero> ben hepsini aldım diyorum öyle diyene :)
<varadero> bu ay birde juniper alıcam işte
<gsezen> işte askere gidecek arkadaş ta ben şöyle biliyom linux centos felan süperim sadece script kasamıyorum diyodu. Google da Alper Yalçıner yaz dedim.  Yazdı girdi şöyle bir baktı sonra kapadı :) Ben aslında daha yeniyim felan konu değişti bir anda
<gsezen> oooo iyi valla
<varadero> blog a çok uzun zamandır bişi yazamıyorumda
<varadero> çok sağlam malzeme birikti
<varadero> iyi döküman koyacam
<gsezen> Biraz reklamını yapmış gibi oldum ama :)
<varadero> asddsa
<varadero> bi daha olmasın
<gsezen> Kaliteli kumaş hiç bir zaman kalitesini yitirmez demişler :)
<gsezen> Bide bu aralar millet motorola xoom mu ipad mi hangisi daha iyi hangisi döver yalan yanlış konuşuyolar :)
<varadero> ben elime sopa alır hepsini döverim :)
<varadero> etiniz butunuz ne 1000 $ i oyuncağa veriyorsunuz diye :)
<gsezen> Valla aynen öyle
<gsezen> Sırf haber okumak, gündemden uzak kalmamak için 1000$ verenlere ne dersin. Al bi gazete 75 kuruş :)
<gsezen> iyi geceler herkese
<varadero> sanada
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-30
<gsezen> s.a.
<Kartagis> merhaba
<etsw> a.s
<varadero> as
<gsezen> varadero bizim gökhan özdemir de buradaymış
<varadero> selam söyle
<varadero> :)
<varadero> 2 saate de bizim cihazlar gelio
<varadero> koycak yer ayarlıcaz
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> cihazlar nerden geliyo yurtdışından mı :)
<etsw> gumushaneden
<gsezen> ok. tamam
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-01
<bahdem_> slm
<varadero> slm
<zeynep_erl> iyi akşamlar!
<zeynep_erl> ubuntu 11.10 da nautilusteki sol taraftaki kısayollardan kullanmadıklarımızı nasıl silebiliriz?
<zeynep_erl> http://i.stack.imgur.com/HdmlJ.png şuradaki kısayollardan bahsediyorum.
<varadero> selam
<gsezen> a.s.
<gsezen> Bu gün, gün çok bomba geçti yine bi an elimde patlayacak sandım :)
<varadero> kısmet
<varadero> yeni laptop geldi onu kurcalıyorum bende
<varadero> :)
<varadero> macbook air 13"
<gsezen> güzel
<gsezen> bizim it ciler mac lere uyuz oluyolar mac lerde xp kurulu :)
<varadero> fontları ne güzelmiş yahu mac in
<varadero> yazılar çok güzel göründü gözüme
<gsezen> rütük ceza keser felan burada söylemiyom .....  Ben çok beğeniyorum
<gsezen> şahsen
<gsezen> mac leri
<varadero> bende beğendiğimden istedim
<varadero> lkjff,hj
<gsezen> Bizim it uzmanı pfsense gibi ücretsiz yazılımlarada karşı beş para etmez diyo interface tanımlamak çok zor deyooo... Sonrada freebsd eğitimide almıştım diyoo...
<gsezen> Bademde öyle diyodu
<varadero> desinler
<gsezen> Nedir bu başıma gelenler yahuu
<gsezen> :)
<varadero> bizde pfsensler den kurtulmaya çalışıyoruz
<gsezen> sizdede mi sorun var yoksa
<varadero> yok
<varadero> kendim dha guzelini yaptım ona geçiyoruz
<gsezen> senin olduğun yerde sorun olacağını sanmam ama
<gsezen> roadrunner v1
<gsezen> oo süper o zaman
<varadero> __config_machine__ CPU: Intel Core i5-2557M 1.70GHz @ 1.7GHz [SSE3/SSSE3/SSE4.1/SSE4.2/x86_64/PAE/XD/VT/EST/OctaCore] L3: 3MB QPI: 0.1 GT/s RAM: 1.5GB/4.0GB swap: 224.63M/512.00M Disk: 14.47GB/232.98GB GPU: Intel HD Graphics 3000 [384 MB/Stock] 1440x900 OS: Mac OS X 10.7 (11A2063) Kernel: 11.0.1 Arch: 64 Bit
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-02
<varadero> slm
<mozakca> merhaba arkadaşlar
<mozakca> wpa 2 problemim var çözebilir miyiz
<mozakca> opensuse 12.1 kullanıyorum
<mozakca> suse ile ilgili başka çözüm arayabileceğim bir irc kanalı yok
<mete_cetin> mozakca: sorun ne?
<mozakca> wpa2 ile modeme bağlanamıyorum
<mozakca> şimdi wep şifreleme ile bağlanıyorum
<mete_cetin> modem ne?
<mozakca> airties rt206
<mete_cetin> hmmm
<mete_cetin> wpa/wpa2  wpa wep ve wpa2  diye şçenek olacak  wpa/wpa2 bu seçenek çalışmaz
<mete_cetin> modemin arayüzünde hangi seçenekler var?
<mozakca> iki seçenek var wep ve wpa/wpa2
<mete_cetin> fuuuuuuuuuuu
<mete_cetin> wpa_supplicant ile bağlanmayı denedin mi
<mete_cetin> offff
<mete_cetin> sıkıntı var
<mete_cetin> uzun iş :D
<mozakca> wpa supplicant hiç denemedim ve nasıl yapıldığını bilmiyorum
<mozakca> şimdilik mac filtreleme de ekledim
<mozakca> idare edebilirim
<duygusal_> Kartagis: merhaba
<duygusal_> selm arkadaslar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-03
<hop> slm
<mozakca> arkadaşlar bir problemim var ve forumda çözümünü bulamadım
<mozakca> şu an open suse kullanıyorum
<mozakca> fakat denemek için dün ubuntu kurdum aynı problem onda da oldu
<mozakca> sorun wpa2/wpa problemi
<mozakca> modemi wep şifreleme yaptığımda internete girebiliyorum
<mozakca> yardımcı olursanız sevinirim
<mozakca> :-(
<gsezen> SLM
<gsezen> lzma ile sıkıştırılmış 36 gb lık bir dosyayı açmaya çalışıyorum ama diskimde yeterli boş alanım olmadığı için farklı bir partition üzerine açmak istiyorum ama beceremedim
<gsezen> nasıl yapabilirim acaba ?
<noBrain> merhaba arkadaşlar
<noBrain> ubuntu üzerinden apache yi nasıl internete açarım ?
<mozakca> merhaba arkadaşlar hem ubuntuda  (11.10) hem de susede (12.1) wpa2/wpa ile internete bağlanamıyorum çözümünü bulabilir miyiz
<varadero> Slm7
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-04
<erdaltaskesen> slm
<varadero> slm
<varadero> re
<Can_Blackline> selam
<varadero> sanada
<Can_Blackline> varadero, buyuk ustat nasılsınız
<varadero> saolasın Can_Blackline tanıyamadım
<varadero> ?
<Can_Blackline> askerdeydım ızne geldım bayadır onlıne olamıyorum nıck fake
<varadero> evet bu nicki tanımıyorum
<Can_Blackline> openbsd kullansam lınuxa ayıp etmıs olur muyum
<varadero> linux un alıngan olacağını sanmıyorum
<varadero> çok istiyorsan  yada bir sebebin varsa  kullan
<Can_Blackline> askerde pek detaylı arastırma sansım olmuyor, cepten gırebılıyorum anca guvenlık adına tam bır paranoyakmıs tam bana gore
<varadero> default güvenli bir os evet
<Can_Blackline> server ıcın ıdeal dıye dusunuyorum usta
<varadero> asıl nickin neydi senin
<varadero> ?
<Can_Blackline> 1 senedır onlıne degılım
<Can_Blackline> ama usta senı cok kızdırıyordum
<Can_Blackline> :)
<varadero> şu anda da kızdırdın kızdaracağın kadar
<varadero> zaten muhattap olmuyorum nickini sakladığına göre bişi var diye
<Can_Blackline> haklısın usta nıck c4n
<Can_Blackline> ama kızdırıyorum derken sorularımla bunaltıyordum o kadar
<Can_Blackline> varadero, ustam ben cıkıyorum 5 ay sonra gorusuruz
<varadero> kolay gelsin
<CaNeR> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-26
<x12x63> selamlar
<Kartagis> selam x12x63
<ogny> slm ahali
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> Kartagis: agam bugun kanal kalabalik
<ogny> var mi bi durum
<ogny> benim evdeki quantal
<ogny> cok fena durumda
<ogny> ne update ediyor
<ogny> ne vimperator .js'lerimi taniyor
<ogny> uzgunum yani
<Kartagis> x12x63 sacimi cekti
<x12x63> selam
<x12x63> knowledge base hazirlamak ne zor is ya
<x12x63> yaz yaz bitmiyor, bir de en amele adama gore hazirlamak gerekiyor
<x12x63> basit bi islem icin bi ton yazi yazmak zorunda kaliyosun
<ogny> hocam
<ogny> uluslarasi bi firmada akilli bina isinde calisan bi arkadasim var
<ogny> anlattigina gore
<ogny> sadece bir hareket dedektoru
<ogny> icin
<ogny> 130 sayfa rapor yaziliymis
<ogny> firmanin ici aginda
<ogny> hareket dedektorune dair her sey
<x12x63> dogrudur valla da
<x12x63> kahrediyor beni boyle egitsel hazirlamak falan
<x12x63> hic sevmiyorum
<x12x63> ama ayni sorulari cevaplamaktan da gercekten biktim ticketlarda
<x12x63> uzun zaman once yapmamiz gerekiyordu ama hep usendik yapmadik adam gibi bi kb
<x12x63> simdi onu hazirliyoruz iste
<ogny> super
<ogny> ben de calistim hosting isinde hoca
<ogny> konserver derdik
<ogny> gmail canned response diyor
<ogny> o zamanlar cok sevdigim bi uygulama vardi
<ogny> incollector
<ogny> onda tutardik
<ogny> ama .net 2.x'ten oteye gelistirilmedi
<ogny> oldu canim proje
<x12x63> :)
<ogny> :)
<x12x63> saglam bi kb sart
<ogny> +1
<ogny> ipad kullanan var mi
<ogny> yani ipad'i olan anlaminda
<x12x63> ipad im yok maalesef
<ogny> Kartagis: hocam
<ogny> disklerin lvm'le kurulup kurulmadigini
<ogny> nasil anlarim
<ogny>  /dev/mapper/ bir tek
<ogny> sifreleme icin var
<ogny> ls /dev/mapper/
<ogny> control  cryptswap1
<ogny> bi disk daha takmak istiyorum
<ogny> standart ubuntu kurulumu yaptim
<ElixirVitae> Bağlantı sıkıntısı yaşayan var mı?
<ElixirVitae> http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ElixirVitae> ^ adresinde
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: ben ftp.linux.org.tr'de sıkınrı çektim, aynı yer olabilir mi?
<ElixirVitae> serverlar aynı yerde ise olabilir
<Kartagis> onu kastetmiştim
<Kartagis> en son ftp://tulumba.ulakbim.gov.tr yaptım
<Kartagis> sen de onu yap
<ElixirVitae> Ulakbim server ında aradığım paket yok
<ElixirVitae> oh, varmış, atlamışım
<ElixirVitae> olmaması garip olurdu zaten
<Kartagis> çok hızlı
<ElixirVitae> Eğer herhangi bir üniversite içerisindeysen, ulakbime erişim daha da hızlı.
<Kartagis> evet üniversitedeyim gün içinde
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-27
<ogny> gnydn ahali
<aykut> selam ubuntucanlar
<Kartagis> selam aykut
<ogny> mrb ayqut efendi
<Kartagis> pis ergen
<ogny> haha
<Kartagis> ne o ayqut falan
<ogny> aykut: gangnam
<ogny> nassin la
<ogny> dostlar uzaktaki windowz sunucuya yerel diskinizi baglamayi denediniz mi
<ogny> yol yordam gosteriverin gari
<ogny> yerel makina ubuntu
<Kartagis> cıks, ben virtualbox altında denemiştim olmuştu
<ogny> hea
<ogny> Kartagis: abi is konusunda bi gelisme var mi
<ogny> vps veya baska bir kanalda
<Kartagis> ne isi?
<ogny> hani x12x... ile konustunuz ya ozelden
<Kartagis> ha yok
<genc> slm
<ogny> zlm genc
<genc> as
<subay^^>  dd wrt kullanan var mý aranýzda?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-28
<ogny> zlm
<ogny> subaya bak hele
<Kartagis> zbam!
 * aykut yo !
<ogny> haha
<ogny> ahali uyaniyor
<ogny> panpislerim
<ogny> bugun nasilsiniz bakim
<ogny> D:
<aykut> mikemmel
<aykut> sen :
<aykut> ?*
<ogny> ubergood
<aykut> ingilizce klavye :)
<ogny> hea
<ogny> suphesiz daha guzel agam
<aykut> kotu alışkanlık ama
<ogny> Kartagis: aga
<ogny> aykut: agam tr de kulllaniom da zorda kalinca anca
<Kartagis> benim
<aykut> baksana rezil gibi yazıyom
<ogny> Kartagis: aga ya
<ogny> rashit'in insan neslinin sonu
<ogny> cikmis
<ogny> dinlemissindir sen
<ogny> :)
<Kartagis> rap dinnemiyom
<ogny> hea
<ogny> insan psikolojisiyle ilgili
<ogny> bi detay vericem simdi
<ogny> ayakkabida bi nesne var
<Kartagis> ver bakem
<ogny> ayagima degiyor
<ogny> gidip ayakkabiyi cikartip
<ogny> onu atmaya useniyorum
<ogny> ayagima degmesine ifrit ola ola
<ogny> oturuyorum inat
<ogny> cok acayip ya
<ogny> D:
<Kartagis> bu senin manyak oldugunu gosterir
<Kartagis> :D
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> bu tamamen ogny psikolojisiyle alakali
<ogny> yeah!
<ogny> Samuel Butler, “Yaşamak kalabalık önünde tek başına keman çalmak, keman çalmayı da keman çalarken öğrenmektir.” der.
<ogny> supermis bea
<aykut> keman :(
<ogny> tweetleyelim gari
<Kartagis> weechat cli mi?
<ogny> hea agam
<ogny> clidir
<ogny> X'i gerekmekdice acmiom aga
<ogny> windowz'a bagliom
<ogny> puttyle calisiom
<ogny> 2.klavye de windowzda
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> 2.monitor
<ogny> X sart oldugunda
<ogny> arakabloyu degistiriom
<aykut> niye öyle yapıyon
<ogny> windowz'da bi putty emulatoru var
<aykut> 2. monitörde vm mi çalıştırıyon ?
<ogny> sekmeli
<ogny> yok 2.monitor de windowz'a bagli
<ogny> 1 monitorde is yapiom
<aykut> putty biliyom
<ogny> 2.de keyif icin acik
<ogny> mtputty aga
<ogny> orada bir suru sunucuya bagliyim
<aykut> tamam
<ogny> putty'e sekme aciyor
<aykut> X11 <3
<ogny> bir tanesi de iste bu makina
<ogny> D:
<ogny> x11 wtf D:
<aykut> hiç açma
<ogny> ordan yaziyorum ama
<ogny> sua n
<aykut> xming kur
<ogny> sadece yazma da degil
<ogny> kisiel mail orda
<aykut> yeaah !
<Kartagis> ogny: sana mesaj attim da cevap gelmedi ondan sordum
<ogny> bakim aga
<ogny> i3wm var X'te
<ogny> o uyari veriyor
<ogny> X11 ftw
<ogny> :D
<ogny> evet hoca
<ogny> pardon
<aykut> aga sizin mazoşistliğinize bitiyorum
<ogny> :D
<ogny> facebook'a girdim, ama neden girdigimi unuttum
<ogny> napayim kapiyim mi simdi
<aykut> niye facebook un var ki
<aykut> en başta
<ogny> oha
<ogny> 5 tane var benim
<ogny> facebook hesabi
<ogny> 5 tane de twitter var
<aykut> oh god
<ogny> :D
<aykut> why
<ogny> ahahaha
<ogny> bu da mi mazosizm?
<aykut> bu ondan çok daha ötede
<ogny> :D:D
<aykut> bi facebook hesabım var
<aykut> developer için o da
<ogny> hea
<aykut> bir twitter var
<aykut> o da geyik için
<aykut> facebook da arkadş markadaş yok
<aykut> gereksiz insan topluluklarının facebook arkadaşlıklarına ihtiyacım yok
<aykut> twitter yetiyo geyik için
<Kartagis> ben cok eskiden bi hotmail hesabi acmistim
<Kartagis> onu bile kullanmiyorum artik
<aykut> hotmail ve dolayısıyla msn candır
<Kartagis> her sey icin tek e-posta hesabi
<Kartagis> msn parali olacakmis
<aykut> 2013 de kapatıyolar
<aykut> skype a geçiyo
<aykut> ya şöyle
<aykut> msn
<Kartagis> facebook'da paylastigin viralin daha da fazla yayilmasi icin her paylasim icin $1 odemezsen msn parali olacak
<aykut> çağın en güzel iletişim araçlarından birisi
<aykut> insanlar malak gibi
<aykut> facebook köşelerinde
<aykut> yazışmaktan tiksinemediler
<ogny> skype
<ogny> abi basarisiz
<Kartagis> ben cogunlukla grubumda yazisiyorum, cok seyrek de ana sayfaya bakiyorum
<ogny> skype-msn, iliskileri asosyallestiriyor
<ogny> kisisellestiriyor
<ogny> gerek yok
<aykut> facebookla mı
<aykut> sosyalleşiyosun
<aykut> klsdgjhlkjsdg
<ogny> facebook-twitter
<ogny> bunun tersi zihniyetler
<aykut> ya alakası bile yok
<ogny> ben msn-skype'tan sıkılıyorum abi
<aykut> cıks çok yanlış
<aykut> ben erişeceğim 3 4 kişiye
<aykut> msn ile erişirim
<aykut> yeterince rahat ve kullanışlıdır benim için
<Kartagis> bunların hepsi şeytani icatlar; içinize dönün, kendinizi bulun
<ogny> aykut: o zaman guzel hoca
<ogny> ona dbi diyecegim yok
<aykut> yani zaten sosyalleşmeniz facebook a kaldıysa
<aykut> durum kötü
<ogny> :D
<ogny> hic de bile agam
<aykut> aga 5 tane facebook un var
<aykut> :D sana ne desem boş
<aykut> bana facebook un 5 yararını söyle seni arkadaş eklicem
<aykut> klsjhsdg
<Kartagis> kedili videolar
<Kartagis> hihoyt
<aykut> ya bak msn kullanıyorum
<aykut> ama msn de bi whatsapp seviyesine erişebilmiş değil
<aykut> muhtemelen whatsapp en iyisi
<aykut> adam gitti ya
<Kartagis> hgg ogny
<ogny> mesgulum agalar
<ElixirVitae> Slm, #ubuntu-tr sakinleri.
<genc> as
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-29
<varadero> slm
<ogny> gnydn
<x12x63> selamlar
<fnoyanisi> oo kanal varmış ya
<fnoyanisi> denim dedim bir de baktım turkis ubuntucular :)
<fnoyanisi> selamlar
<rgngl> selam
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<Kartagis> ve x12x63
<Kartagis> ve diğerleri
<Kartagis> ogny de diğerlerinden oluyor ;)
<fnoyanisi> selam Kartags
<fnoyanisi> selam Kartagis
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<Kartagis> bana tanıdık geliyorsun
<ogny> zlmlar
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> hoca
<ogny> lvm sonradan kurulur mu ki
<ogny> bi not alayim da arastirayim
<Kartagis> kurulur  evet
<Kartagis> pvcreate ile
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : belki ric den yada forum vs
<fnoyanisi> s/ric/irc
<Kartagis> irc kesinlikle belki emin değilim
<ogny> sagol usta
<Kartagis> sen sagol ben niye sagolayim aaa
<Kartagis> deli midir nedir
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ogny> yani pvcreate
<ogny> aykut: sizdin mi la
<aykut> ogny, buradayım
<ogny> ses yok sada yok...
<aykut> uptime ım pc den daha yüksek :)
<ogny> :D:D:D:D
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (986 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 34.53 Hours **
<ogny> vaov
<aykut> reset attı ben basında yokken
<aykut> win7
<aykut> :D:D
<aykut> çok daha fazlaydı hani
<ogny> abi bendeki win7'de de oluyor
<ogny> grub'ta ubuntu ilk sirada
<ogny> bi bakiyorum ubunt karsimda
<ogny> resetlemis pezo win7
<ogny> aykut: hoca
<aykut> Hexchat, bluestacks, chrome ve firefox
<aykut> startup da
<ogny> hea :D
<aykut> o yüzden farkedemiyorum da
<ogny> bluestacks ney aga
<aykut> android app player
<ogny> vay be
<aykut> whatsapp ı pc den kullanmak için
<ogny> bakem hele
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> kralsin ya
<aykut> ogny, buyur
<ogny> emulator gibi ha
<aykut> ogny, sayılır
<aykut> ama twitter ve whatsapp ı
<aykut> mukemmel calıştırıyor
<aykut> telefon klavyelerinde harab olmuyorum
<ogny> :D
<aykut> ozellikle de whatsapp ı pc den kullanabilmek çok büyük keyif
<ogny> whatsapp smskiller di mi haci
<ogny> bende yok whatsapp ya
<aykut> smskiller ?
<ogny> tabletlerde zor
<ogny> ugrasmadim da
<aykut> olabilir
<aykut> güzel icat whatsapp
<aykut> tek sıkıntısı
<aykut> bluestacks ın
<aykut> resim iletişiminde sorun oluyo
<aykut> onu da c# da webcam emulasyonu yaparak çözecem
<aykut> Açıcam formu
<aykut> resmi seçicem
<aykut> webcam gerekli çözünürlükte o resmi emule edicek görüntüymüş gibi
<ogny> abi
<aykut> bluestacks in içinden de kamerayla fotoğraf çeker gibi kullanıcam
<ogny> bluestacks icin
<ogny> telefonun bilg.a bagli olmasi mi gerek
<aykut> hayır
<aykut> Androide çok benzer birşey
<aykut> kuruyosun whatsapp ı
<aykut> uygulama mağazaları felan var
<ogny> vay vay vay
<aykut> çok uygulaması var
<ogny> haci gunun bombasi bu oldu ya
<aykut> whatsapp için konuşuyorum
<aykut> kuruyosun
<ogny> iyi ki senin cihaz reboot etmis aga
<aykut> telefonu giriyosun
<aykut> sms bekliyo
<aykut> gelmeyince arıyo sistem telefonunu
<aykut> kod veriyo
<aykut> o kodu giriyosun
<aykut> aktif oluyo
<aykut> sonra gerisi android contacts gibi
<ogny> eyvallah usta
<aykut> eklediğin kişilerin çeşitli servislerini kullanıyosun
<aykut> ogny, hem de daha beta
<aykut> betası bitsin
<aykut> parası neyse verip almayı düşünüyorum
<aykut> o kadar hoşuma gitti yani
<ogny> haklisin usta
<aykut> mesela pulse felan
<aykut> kullanıyosan tablette
<aykut> aynısı orda da var
<ogny> bu alet de tabletkiller mis
<aykut> işte sıkıntısı var bir iki tane
<aykut> ama senin için değil
<aykut> türkçe karakter sıkıntısı var
<aykut> klavye felan
<aykut> ama sen ingilizce kullanıyon zaten
<aykut> dedim ya geçen
<aykut> rezil yazıyorum diye
<ogny> o sikinti degil nimet aga
<ogny> hea
<aykut> :D whatsapp dan konuşa konuşa
<ogny> :D
<aykut> türkçe klavyeye geçmekte zorlanıyom
<aykut> c# webcam emulasyonunu çözeyim bir ara
<aykut> üşengeçliği bırakıp
<aykut> forumlarda bedavadan vericem
<ogny> hoca o cok
<ogny> kiymetli bisey olur
<ogny> talibi cok olur
<ogny> aykut: abi sanal klavye kapatilabiliyor mu
<aykut> evet
<aykut> ayarlara gel
<ogny> evet
<aykut> change keyboard settings
<ogny> tamam
<aykut> en altta built in keyboard var
<aykut> oraya gir
<ogny> grodum ya
<aykut> enable softkeyboard tikini kaldır
<ogny> zahmet oldu abi sagol
<aykut> ne demek efenim her zman
<ogny> :D
<Oneihs> Selamým Aleykum
<ogny> a.s
<Oneihs> eyv.
<Oneihs> abiler benim türkçe karakterli bir domainim var
<ogny> hea
<Oneihs> onu irc ye yönlendiremiyorum
<ogny> idn ceviriciyle
<Oneihs> unealircd kabul etmiyor.
<ogny> adresi al donder aga
<Oneihs> anlamadým
<Oneihs> dostum
<Oneihs> domain panelden
<ogny> domain'in tr karaktersiz halini almak icin
<ogny> web'den bir idn cevirici siteye git
<ogny> tr karaktersiz halini alinca, onu istedigin servise ver
<Oneihs> onu domain panelinde gorebiliyorum
<Oneihs> anladým seni :)
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> o zaman bilmiyorum aga
<Oneihs> cpanelden yap dediler
<Oneihs> ama öyle bi hostum yok
<ogny> host yoksa nasil yapasin
<Oneihs> acaba sizde açma yetkisi varsa
<ogny> host acma mi?
<Oneihs> domain kontrolden deniyordum
<Oneihs> hihi
<Oneihs> neyse
<Oneihs> shell açýk
<ogny> kac papel vericen?
<Oneihs> denicem sadece
<ogny> D:
<Oneihs> cpanl
<Oneihs> ile
<ogny> bende host yok agam
<Oneihs> Okey
<Oneihs> free hostlarda
<ogny> hea
<Oneihs> tr karakterli host vermiyot
<Oneihs> yok
<Oneihs> xn--ohbet-idb.net
<ogny> haha
<Oneihs> bu dediginin hali
<ogny> eet oyle oluoyr
<ogny> gercegi ney ki bunun
<Oneihs> sen bundan bahsediyordun degil mi
<ogny> tr karakterlik bise goremedim
<ogny> hea bu
<Oneihs> Þohbet.Net
<ogny> :D
<Oneihs> yes :D
<Oneihs> nasýl ?
<Oneihs> beðendin mi
<ogny> adfsf
<ogny> zurna.net daha iyi
<Oneihs> ahahaha
<ogny> D:
<Oneihs> napcaz
<Oneihs> hacý
<aykut> şohbet.net
<ogny> haci domain'in dusmesini beklecen
<ogny> veya birine satican
<aykut> şukela.net
<ogny> baska bise yapma
<ogny> ugrasina yazik
<Oneihs> abi domain bende
<Oneihs> þohbet.net
<Oneihs> kapiþ?
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> kapis
<ogny> birine sat
<ogny> veya bekle dussun
<ogny> bi daha alma
<ogny> kurtul kisacasi
<ogny> kapis?
<Oneihs> :D
<ogny> D:
<Oneihs> ne alaka
<Oneihs> ln
<Oneihs> adama bak
<ogny> asddfsfas
<Oneihs> niye dussun
<Oneihs> :))
<Oneihs> senin gozun var sanýrým
<Oneihs> söyle hacý
<ogny> D:
<ogny> neyse
<ogny> hoca ben biraz
<ogny> mesgulum
<Oneihs> tamam
<ogny> donemeyebilirim
<ogny> haberin ola
<Oneihs> þukela.net
<Oneihs> alýnabilir
<ogny> :D
<Oneihs> aykut
<Oneihs> açýk domain.
<aykut> buyrun alın abi
<Oneihs> iþime yaramaz
<Oneihs> ilgi dýþý
<aykut> benim de işime yaramaz
<aykut> ben beni anlatan domaini buldum
<Oneihs> :D
<aykut> gereksiz.org
<aykut> kljshsdg
<Oneihs> al o zaman :))
<Oneihs> zuhauaha
<Oneihs> dostum denemelik cpanel arýyorum
<Oneihs> imkan varr mýdýr
<Kartagis> bendeki sysinfo betiği IRC istemcisini çökertiyor seyrek de olsa
<Oneihs> nasýl oluyor?
<Oneihs> neyden bahsediyorsun Kartagis
<Kartagis> anlamıyorum ben de
<Kartagis> [OS] Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae/i686 [Distro] Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS [CPU] 4 x Intel Core i5-2400S (1600.000 MHz) [Processes] 247 [Uptime] 2d 5h 12m [Users] 4 [Load Average] 1.47 [Disk Usage] 887.11GB/1218.82GB (72.78%)  - Internal Traffic (eth0): 69.30MB In/580.87MB Out
<Kartagis> aha bu sefer olmadı
<Kartagis> heh
<Oneihs> iyi güzel
<Oneihs> dostum bana denemelik bir host lazým
<Kartagis> ben veririm de bende de cpanel yok
<Oneihs> irc adýnda subdomain açýp IP ye yönlendirmeyi
<Kartagis> webmin var
<Oneihs> hm
<Oneihs> Kartagis
<Oneihs> bi sn :)
<Oneihs> þey vardý
<Kartagis> pardon bende webmin yok
<Oneihs> sunucu senin sanýrým
<Kartagis> diğer vps'de var
<Kartagis> evet
<Oneihs> bak dostum cpanel
<Oneihs> gibi free bi panel var onu kullan
<Oneihs> cpanelden bile daha güzel
<Oneihs> :)
<Oneihs> kaldýrýrsa tabii
<Kartagis> ajenti mi?
<Oneihs> hy
<Oneihs> r
<Oneihs> yemin ederim süpe biþey :)
<Oneihs> bekle
<Kartagis> adı ne?
<Oneihs> bekle
<Oneihs> http://demo.kloxo.com:7778/
<Oneihs> http://lxcenter.org/software/kloxo/
<Oneihs>   bir sunucu alýrsam bunu kurmayý hayal ediyordum hep
<Oneihs> bir gün yapacam :)
<Oneihs> vps iþini görüyor mu ki dostum?
<Oneihs> sunucu alsana
<Kartagis> zaten var
<Kartagis> onun içinde de vps var
<Kartagis> üç tane
<Oneihs> hm
<Kartagis> yok 4 tane
<Oneihs> ona bunu kur o zaman :)
<Oneihs> webmini felan biliyom
<Oneihs> traþ
<Oneihs> bundan iyisini bulamazsýn
<Oneihs> kurulumuda kolay
<Oneihs> 3 yýl önce bi vps almýþtým
<Oneihs> neler yapabiþlirim diye çok araþtýrmalar yapmýþtým
<Oneihs> özetle sunucular hk türkiyede bilgi paylaþan çok az kiþi
<Oneihs> olduðunu görmüþtüm
<Kartagis> karakter setini utf-8 yapsama
<Sifre> gorunmuyor mu
<Kartagis> [15:06:02] <Oneihs> webmini felan biliyom
<Kartagis> [15:06:07] <Oneihs> tra�
<Kartagis> [15:06:17] <Oneihs> bundan iyisini bulamazs�n
<Kartagis> [15:06:21] <Oneihs> kurulumuda kolay
<Kartagis> [15:06:34] <Oneihs> 3 y�l �nce bi vps alm��t�m
<Kartagis> [15:06:43] <Oneihs> neler yapabi�lirim diye �ok ara�t�rmalar yapm��t�m
<Kartagis> [15:06:55] <Oneihs> �zetle sunucular hk t�rkiyede bilgi payla�an �ok az ki�i
<Kartagis> [15:06:59] <Oneihs> oldu�unu g�rm��t�m
<oneihs> hm
<oneihs> nasýl yapacam?
<oneihs> mIRC i acmam gerek sanirim burada
<Kartagis> mIRC'de nasıl yapılıyor hatırlamıyorum
<oneihs> bos ver
<Kartagis> sen en iyisi Turkce karakter kullanma
<oneihs> aynen
<oneihs> oyle yapcam
<oneihs> aslinda oyle yapiyordm da...
<oneihs> dostum
<oneihs> sen hostunda tr karakterli bir domain actin mi?
<oneihs> acabiliyon mu?
<oneihs> ftp icin?
<oneihs> denedin mi hic
<oneihs> onda sorun yok
<oneihs> bi firma bana acti
<oneihs> sirf denemem icin ama
<oneihs> dnsler cabuk yonlenmediginden degerlendiremedim..
<oneihs> vs vs
<Kartagis> denemedim hic
<Kartagis> ama Turkce karakterli bir alanadi alabiliyorsan acabilmen lazim
<oneihs> yani
<oneihs> :)
<oneihs> free hostlar acamiyor mesela
<Kartagis> dur diger vps'de deneyeyim
<oneihs> yada uyelik sistemlerindendir
<oneihs> free host icin uye olurken kabul etmiyor sistemleri
<oneihs> free1host 000webhost gibi
<oneihs> dostum domainim: www.þohbet.net
<oneihs> s degil sanliurfa'nin "s"si
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> ö harfi koydum
<oneihs> ne dedi
<oneihs> kabul etti mi hostun
<Kartagis> o ö'yi kaldirip sonuna _47a koydu
<oneihs> tamam tamam aldi
<oneihs> saniim da
<oneihs> ben anladim
<oneihs> sana benim yonlenmis halini vermeliyim :))
<oneihs> bekle
<aykut> yo !
<aykut> olayınız nedir
<Kartagis> herhalde 47a ö'nün hex kodu
<Kartagis> yo yo muthafucka
<oneihs> Kartagis
<oneihs> hatirladim nasil yapacagini
<Kartagis> benim
<oneihs> direk domaini yazmican
<oneihs> whois cekcen
<oneihs> cekince sana ftp acacagin adi veriyor
<oneihs> bak simdi
<oneihs> www.whois.sc/þohbet.net
<oneihs> suna girdiginde
<oneihs> sana asil halini gosteriyor
<oneihs> yani
<oneihs> xn--ohbet-idb.net
<oneihs> bu :)
<oneihs> ftp acarken sen bununla acacan
<Kartagis> XN--OHBET-IDB.COM
<oneihs> evet
<oneihs> :)
<oneihs> boyle dener misin
<oneihs> ftp acmayi
<oneihs> sen tarayýcýdan onu girdiginde seni "þohbet.net" yonlendirecek :)
<oneihs> yada tersi
<oneihs> anladin mi
<oneihs> benim sitem "com" degil "net" :P
<Kartagis> tarayiciya şohbet.net yazdiginda seni xn--ohbet-idb.net'e yonlendirir
<oneihs> evet
<Kartagis> onu biliyorum
<oneihs> yonlendirdigi ada ftp acacan
<oneihs> acmak istediginde
<oneihs> aykut
<oneihs> sorry gormedim yazini
<oneihs> tr karakterli domainler hakkinda konusuyorduk
<oneihs> ftp acilmasi
<oneihs> vs
<aykut> efenim
<Kartagis> dns'in yonlendirmezsen nasil gelecek buraya peki oneihs?
<oneihs> <aykut> yo !
<oneihs> <aykut> olayınız nedir
<oneihs> bunun icin demistim :)
<Kartagis> ogny: sen bugun burada miydin?
<oneihs> sen soylemedin ki hostunu :P
<ogny> yeah
<Kartagis> sana cok benzeyen bi adam gordum
<ogny> nerde la
<oneihs> Kartagis yonlendirmesemde id acabilirsin ki :P
<ogny> tipimi ezbbere bilion mu la Kartagis
<Kartagis> universitede
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> bi resmimi cekip atem mi
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> olm her yerde cikiyorsun karsima lan
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> :D
<oneihs> :d
<ogny> golgen olurum aga
<oneihs> ayni yerden misiniz
<ogny> ya haci
<ogny> bu arada
<ogny> karsimda bi kiz basladi dedim ya
<Kartagis> evet
<ogny> sabanci univ. uzantili mailil var
<ogny> ogrencilere veiryorlar mi aga
<Kartagis> aaa
<Kartagis> evet
<ogny> bu ogrenci olmayabilir
<Kartagis> adi ne?
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> ozelden yazayim
<aykut> ogny, seni twitterda takip ettiğimi farkettim şimdi
<aykut> lksjdghlksd
<ogny> D:
<ogny> cok sessizim aga
<oneihs> Kartagis
<ogny> ama safruh var derlenis var
<ogny> baska hesaplar da var aykutcum
<oneihs> dstm acaba irc ye yonleniyor mu diye bir denemelik host açabilir mis
<oneihs> in
<oneihs> sorun su
<oneihs> irc ye turkce domaini yonlendirmek
<ogny> ya bu denemelik host
<ogny> acabilir miyiz
<ogny> bi kere verir misin
<ogny> gibi oldu bea
<ogny> D:
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca sabanci'ya gelmeden
<ogny> senin cep nonu felan alirim
<ogny> eksirim orda sana
<ogny> merak etme
<ogny> D:
<oneihs> ogny
<oneihs> ne var bunda
<ogny> degisik adamsin agam ne diyim ki snaa
<Kartagis> eksi eksi
<ogny> :)
<oneihs> isimtescile giremiyom :)
<ogny> eh hayat boyle daha guzel
<oneihs> niye be :)
<x12x63> oneihs, ogny, Kartagis, yazilarin bi kismini okudum sanirim arkadas turkce karakterli irc hosting acmaya calisiyor
<x12x63> oneihs, ogny, Kartagis, yazilarin bi kismini okudum sanirim arkadas turkce karakterli irc hosting acmaya calisiyor
<x12x63> oneihs: şohbet.net'di sanirim adres
<oneihs> evet
<x12x63> şohbet.net alan adının ASCII karşılığı xn--ohbet-idb.net 'dir
<oneihs> evet
<x12x63> şimdi teknik bilgin ne kadar bilemiyorum ama
<x12x63> kabaca anlatmaya çalışayım
<oneihs> peki
<oneihs> dinliyorum
<x12x63> sen tarayıcına abc.com yazdığında aslında 5.2.80.101 gibi bir ip'ye yönleniyorsun, artık sunucunun ip adresi neyse
<oneihs> evet
<oneihs> anladim
<x12x63> ve biliyosun ascii karakterler kullanabiliyorsun sadece internette
<x12x63> Ş, ğ, ü â ê gibi şeyler yok
<x12x63> ingilizcede olmayan karakterler yok yani
<oneihs> whois.sc/cnntürk.com
<oneihs> ne zaman kayýtlý olduðuna bakar misiniz x12x63
<x12x63> sen ş yazdığın zaman aslında xn--nga yazmış oluyorsun
<oneihs> evet
<x12x63> bunu kullandığın tarayıcı otomatik olarak algılıyor, chrome, firefox vs.
<oneihs> evet
<x12x63> tarayıcın bunu algılıyor, sana şohbet.net gösteriyor adres çubuğunda ama halbuki orada xn--ohbet-idb.net yazıyor
<oneihs> :)
<x12x63> senin yaşadığın sorun "mIRC" programının bunu yapmıyor olması
<oneihs> yani?
<oneihs> xchat yapar mi?
<x12x63> bu yüzden irc.xn--ohbet-idb.net yazdığında giriyorsun ama irc.şohbet.net yazdığında giremiyorsun
<oneihs> aynen :)
<x12x63> bilemiyorum eğer script falan dağıttırıyorsan
<x12x63> basit birkaç satır aliases ile
<x12x63> otomatik olarak düzenletebilirsin bunları
<oneihs> hm
<x12x63> misal f1 e basınca otomatik bağlanır sunucuya
<oneihs> ozel bi script mi
<oneihs> anladim
<x12x63> veya script açılınca bağlanır falan
<oneihs> o kadar bilgim yok
<oneihs> anladim
<x12x63> basit şeyler bunlar sen de rahatlıkla yaparsın, mirc scripting öğrenmek 2 saatlik iş
<oneihs> otomatik  .xn--ohbet-idb.net
<oneihs> buna yonlendirerek girilmesinden mi bahsediyorsunuz
<x12x63> aynen
<oneihs> oysa ben direk manuel
<x12x63> çünkü kimse xn--ohbet-idb bu şekilde yazıp sunucuna giremez
<oneihs> kullanýcýnýn kendisinin girmesini istiyorum.
<oneihs> yani
<x12x63> özet: yanlış bi domain seçimi olmuş
<oneihs> anladim sizi
<oneihs> webden aslinda kullaniciyi sokabilirim
<x12x63> şey de yapabilirsin,
<oneihs> nasil girdigini
<oneihs> gormesine ihtiyac
<x12x63> aynen farklı bi domain alırsın kafana göre, sunucuyu onun üzerine kurarsın
<oneihs>  olmaz
<x12x63> aynen webden girenlerin görmesine ihtiyac olmaz zaten
<oneihs> cok cozumler gecti kafamdan ama
<x12x63> ircd tarafinda da rahatlikla duzenlersin turkce karakterler sorun cikartmiyor artik zaten
<oneihs> ben "ideal" olani
<oneihs> yapana kadar onlarý yapmiyprum.
<oneihs> unrealircd deki yoneticiler sorunu bildiklerini ama cevap vermiyecekleirni soyledile
<x12x63> ben en son 3.2 kullaniyordum galiba
<x12x63> unuttum gerci baya
<oneihs> ancak mail
<oneihs> o kadarda ingilizcem yok
<x12x63> stskeeps'e mail at
<x12x63> cok efendi adam :]
<oneihs> :)
<oneihs> o kadar ingilizcem yok
<x12x63> ama dedigim gibi bu tamamen mIRC ile alakali
<x12x63> ircd ile alakasi yok
<oneihs> all alla
<x12x63> senin tarayıcının yaptigi seyi mirc yapmiyor
<oneihs> dostum sence
<x12x63> mirc.co.uk 'a gir, forumlarina vs
<x12x63> feature requests lere bak
<oneihs> anladim
<oneihs> sence
<oneihs> bir sey dicem
<oneihs> cpanelden irc yonlendirsem?
<oneihs> fark eder mi
<oneihs> domain kontrol den fARKli olur mu
<oneihs> subdomaine
<oneihs> IP versem
<oneihs> bunu denemek icin bir host ariyordum.
<oneihs> saolsun Kartagis verdi
<oneihs> ama sanirim suan burda degil
<oneihs> zira id bilgilerini alamadim :)
<x12x63> nasil cpanelden irc yonlendirsem?
<oneihs> cpanelde "subdomain"
<x12x63> simdi sunu da anlatayim istersen
<oneihs> bolumu var
<x12x63> IRC dedigin sey
<x12x63> aslinda sadece bir subdomain, www gibi
<x12x63> a records ile belirli bir ip adresine yonlendiriyorsun sadece
<oneihs> farkindayim
<x12x63> mesela ircd hosting aldiginda sana ip adresi verirler, kardesim ip adresin su derler
<x12x63> sen bi record olusturursun panelden, irc subdomainini o ip'ye yonlendirirsin
<oneihs> domain geliþmiþ dns yöneticisinden a records u yapmistim.
<x12x63> yapamiyorsan da destek bildirimi ac yardimci olurlar
<oneihs> oyle yaptim giremedim.
<oneihs> bahsettigin durum yuzunden.
<oneihs> birde þu var
<oneihs> dostum
<oneihs> unrealircd.conf
<oneihs> dosyas
<oneihs> inda
<oneihs> türkce karakterle islemde olmuyor
<oneihs> bu gosteriyorki unrealircd ile alakali
<oneihs> aslinda mirc girmeye calisiyor ama bulamiyor
<oneihs> cozumleyemiyor
<oneihs> anlatabildim mi
<oneihs> birde kafama takilan
<x12x63> az once de anlattigim gibi unrealircd ile ilgisi oldugunu hic zannetmiyorum
<oneihs> ama unrealircd.conf dosyasinda turkce karakter kayit edilmiyo.
<oneihs> r
<oneihs> ctrl x yemiyor
<x12x63> şimdi bak, TÜRKÇE KARAKTER diye bir şey yok
<x12x63> az önce de söylediğim gibi Ş diye bir şey yok
<oneihs> bu da dogru
<x12x63> bunu biz kıçımızdan uydurduk ve dünyanın umrunda değil
<x12x63> sen Ş diyorsun, aslında yazdığın şey sadece: xn--nga
<x12x63> bu
<oneihs> mirc þohbet.neti ssoxxxhbet.net e yonlendiremiyor.
<oneihs> buda dogru
<x12x63> bir dosyada düzenleme yapmak istiyorsan şohbet.net yazamazsın
<oneihs> web tarayýcý gorebiliyorken mirc gormuyor
<x12x63> ascii karşılığı neyse onu yazmalısın
<oneihs> aynen
<oneihs> kesinlikl
<oneihs> zaten asci karateri ile kayit ettim ve hala oyle
<oneihs> dedigine geldik
<oneihs> ama mirce irc.þohbet.net yazdigimda bulamiyor o asci karakterleri
<oneihs> x12x63
<oneihs> gayet iyi anlattýn ve anladim
<oneihs> gerçekten tsk ederim.
<x12x63> soru isareti kalmadi umarım kafanda
<oneihs> evet
<oneihs> sanirim bir tek webden giris alabilecem
<oneihs> ve farkli bir domain ile manuel girmeleini saglicam
<oneihs> x12x63
<oneihs> hani ben hep klasik seylerde kalmayi sevmem
<oneihs> mesela irc ile yenilikleri yasamayi severim
<oneihs> neden bendede log kayit olmasin ubuntulog_ gibi
<oneihs> bunuda arastirdim
<oneihs> baya once
<oneihs> ama kurulumunu yapamadim
<oneihs> sence yapabilir miyiz
<oneihs> cyrpto cular biliyor musun
<oneihs> onlar kullaniyor bu sistemi
<oneihs> ve sanirim burdan alip kullandilar
<oneihs> sen ne dusunuyorsun bu konu hk
<Kartagis> oneihs: başka irc istemciyle dene
<Kartagis> eger orada olursa problem mIRC'de demektir
<oneihs> evet
<oneihs> aa
<oneihs> bi sn yonlendirim sizdeki client lerle denesek
<oneihs> suan yonlenmis degil
<oneihs> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ircpylog/support
<oneihs> þuna baksaniza
<oneihs> bunu nasil kurabiliriz
<oneihs> 090212/www/f/chan_log.php
<oneihs> 090212/doc/syntax.txt
<oneihs> 090212/doc/todo.txt
<oneihs> 090212/doc/log.txt
<oneihs> açtýn bunu
<oneihs> sanýrým pyhton
<oneihs> nasýl kurabilirim?
<oneihs> linux te py dosyasini nasil editlerim?
<oneihs> nano
<oneihs> ve pico ile mi?
<ogny> oneihs gitmis la
<ogny> ne fantezi ama
<ogny> :D
<ogny> x12x63: abi
<ogny> $'yi biz .icimizdan uydurmadik la
<ogny> utf-8'de var $ :)
<ogny> gecen ozgur web gunleri'nde
<ogny> hakan uygun'u gordum
<ogny> 2007'de
<ogny> osmanlica klavye duzeni yapmisti pardus icin
<ogny> Xorg update gelince patladi
<ogny> o da bi daha ugrasmadi
<ogny> o gunden bugune
<ogny> adamin beynini yedim
<ogny> hoca yapcak misiniz yapcak misiniz diye diye
<ogny> adam beni
<ogny> tdk'da calisiyor felan sanmis
<ogny> :D
<ogny> neyse
<ogny> o dedi ki
<ogny> bizim tr karakterlerin
<ogny> yazilamamasinin sebebi
<ogny> tse'deki bir yetkilinin
<ogny> gidip basvurmamasi
<ogny> kicini kaldirmamasi yani
<ogny> ama onun dedigi domain olmayabilir
<Tam[1]Manyak> s.a
<Kartagis> selam Tam[1]Manyak
<Tam[1]Manyak> SaoL Kartagis
<Tam[1]Manyak> nasýlsýn
<Kartagis> iyiyim, sen?
<Tam[1]Manyak> saol
<Tam[1]Manyak> neden burda takýlýyosun
<Tam[1]Manyak> ben yený kesfettým
<Kartagis> hoşgeldin
<Tam[1]Manyak> hosbuldum
<Tam[1]Manyak> amac nedir.
<Kartagis> de ne demek neden burada takılıyorsun
<Kartagis> amaç paylaşım
<Tam[1]Manyak> mesela acýk konusalým
<Tam[1]Manyak> ne gýbý býr paylasým prog. ?
<Kartagis> program değil, bilgi paylaşımı
<Tam[1]Manyak> benýmLe býlgý paylasýmý yaparmýsýn
<Tam[1]Manyak> örnek ?
<Kartagis> ama sen ubuntu bile kullanmıyorsun ki ;)
<Tam[1]Manyak> o ne demek
<Kartagis> bu paylaşmayacağız demek değil tabii ki
<Kartagis> bu kanalda ubuntu hakkında bildiklerimizi  paylaşıyoruz
<Tam[1]Manyak> ben hýcbýrsey býlmýyorum
<Tam[1]Manyak> ubuntu Sohbet EvLýlýk mý
<Tam[1]Manyak> yada oyunmu
<Kartagis> ubuntu linux işletim sistemini bir dağıtımı
<Kartagis> sisteminin
<Tam[1]Manyak> ben acemý oLim
<Tam[1]Manyak> Sen usta oL
<Tam[1]Manyak> usta bana Acýkca anLatýrmýsýn
<x12x63> JFGI
<Kartagis> ne anlatayım ki?
<Tam[1]Manyak> bu Linux u kullanmýyom
<Tam[1]Manyak> kullansam ne ýse yarar
<Tam[1]Manyak> ubuntunun bana ne faydasý var
<x12x63> şu anda windows kullanıyorsun bir işe yarıyor mu
<x12x63> ne yapıyorsun mesela bilgisayar başında?
<Kartagis> biz ubuntu kullananlar windows kullanmak istemediğimiz için ubuntu kullanıyoruz
<Tam[1]Manyak> he
<Tam[1]Manyak> ubuntu býr yazýlým sýstemý
<Tam[1]Manyak> Linux un
<Kartagis> doğru terim "dağıtım"
<Tam[1]Manyak> ýyý kullandým
<Tam[1]Manyak> Linux u
<Tam[1]Manyak> Sen ne kazancan
<Tam[1]Manyak> ben ne kazancam
<x12x63> Tam[1]Manyak: mesela şu anda üzerinde bulunduğun sunucu linux sunucu
<x12x63> ahahahaha
<x12x63> [19:02:34] <x12x63> /server info
<Kartagis> hehea
<x12x63> geyik ya
<x12x63> ahahah
<Kartagis> o ne?
<x12x63> komut falan değil, server info yazınca sunucu hakkında bilgi sahibi olacak sandı sanırım
<Tam[1]Manyak> x12x63
<x12x63> noldu prof :))
<Tam[1]Manyak> /server info ?
<Tam[1]Manyak> böLe bý komut
<x12x63> kızmadın umarım
<Tam[1]Manyak> yokmus arkadasým
<x12x63> aklımda yanlış kalmış
<x12x63> yaş kaç Tam[1]Manyak
<Tam[1]Manyak> ben
<Tam[1]Manyak> LamerLe
<Tam[1]Manyak> konusmuyom
<Tam[1]Manyak> Sen ýsýne bak
<x12x63> tamam abi
<Tam[1]Manyak> Ustanýn sohbetýný kesme
<x12x63> pardon
<Tam[1]Manyak> Kartagis
<x12x63> özür dilerim
<Tam[1]Manyak> ben suan anLadým
<Tam[1]Manyak> web ý ýnceLedým
<Tam[1]Manyak> burda daha cok gerýzekalýlar ýcýn hazýrLanan
<Tam[1]Manyak> ProgRamLar mevcum
<Tam[1]Manyak> mevcut
<Tam[1]Manyak> :)
<Tam[1]Manyak> nýye öLe dýcek OLursam
<Tam[1]Manyak> Sebebý Su .
<Tam[1]Manyak> son paylasým da Nitro 1,5
<Tam[1]Manyak> Den bahsedýLýyor
<Tam[1]Manyak> Add La ( ekLe ) iLe
<Tam[1]Manyak> caLýsan býr sýstem gerCekLestýrýlmýs
<Tam[1]Manyak> býrDen cok Sýstem mý ayný AnDa yapa býlýrsýn
<Tam[1]Manyak> Tarýh Saat ayarý
<Tam[1]Manyak> feLan vs.
<Tam[1]Manyak> beným Linux gýbý eZýk pRograma ýhtýyacým yok anLýcan
<Tam[1]Manyak> :)
<Tam[1]Manyak> Linux Senýn Pc ný eLe gecýrmesýn ?
<Tam[1]Manyak> yayýLdýkca ama Win. böLe býrSey yapmaz
<Tam[1]Manyak> Kendý öz dusunCem
<Kartagis> nereden biliyorsun Tam[1]Manyak
<Kartagis> ?
<Kartagis> windows'un kodları kapalı
<Tam[1]Manyak> bu zamana kaDar sorun yasadýnmý ?
<Kartagis> ama linux'un kodları açık
<Kartagis> ne ile?
<Tam[1]Manyak> soyuldunmu
<Kartagis> windows'la mı?
<Tam[1]Manyak> sanaLkorsan tarafýndan
<Tam[1]Manyak> evet
<Tam[1]Manyak> Cs oynarken ýse yarýyomu barý bu Linux ?4
<Tam[1]Manyak> :)
<Kartagis> hayır, ama linux'a geçme nedenim windows boyunduruğundan kurtulmak
<Kartagis> ben oyun oynamıyorum
<Kartagis> ama windows'taoynayanlar var
<Kartagis> windows'ta oynayanlar*
<Tam[1]Manyak> Sen bý Cs oynasana kaRdesým Linux La
<Kartagis> biz senin gibi bağnaz değiliz
<Kartagis> ben oyun oynamıyorum dedim ya az önce
<Tam[1]Manyak> demkký Linux
<Tam[1]Manyak> Oyuna KaRsý Arkadasým
<Kartagis> yoo
<Tam[1]Manyak> cocuklugumuz da býle oyun oynarýz býz
<Kartagis> tekrarlayayım mı?
<Tam[1]Manyak> Cs Oyna
<Tam[1]Manyak> bý dene
<Kartagis> BEN BÄ°LGÄ°SAYARDA OYUN OYNAMIYORUM
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> sacmaLýga bak
<Tam[1]Manyak> sýmgeler degýsýyo
<Tam[1]Manyak> bu ne ya
<Tam[1]Manyak> al buda bý oyun
<Kartagis> CS gibi gerzek oyunları ise hiç oynamam
<Tam[1]Manyak> Sýmgelerýnýz yenýlenmýs
<Tam[1]Manyak> süper býlg. da Linux
<Tam[1]Manyak> Süper dýnce hýzlý acýlýyo pc
<Tam[1]Manyak> beným býldýgým kadarýyLa
<Tam[1]Manyak> baska özeLLýgý vaRsa
<Tam[1]Manyak> Es deger özELýkte pc yapa býlýrým
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> x12x63
<Tam[1]Manyak> /debug @debug
<Kartagis> Tam[1]Manyak: sen ne içtin?
<Tam[1]Manyak> Al komut
<Tam[1]Manyak> win ictim
<Tam[1]Manyak> :)
<Tam[1]Manyak> Kartagis
<Tam[1]Manyak> Mint kullan
<Tam[1]Manyak> o 1 numara
<Tam[1]Manyak> dagýtým
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> arkadaþlar windows xp sistemim vardý linux mint son sürümünü attým bitti format normal bitince yeni baþlata týkladým yeniden baþlattý ama ekran siyah oluyor sol üstte beyaz nokta oluyor nokta bir gidip bir geliyor nokta þuna benziyor '' - '' her neyse olmayýnca kendim res attým f8 bastým. sonra usb seçtim .not formatý usbden attým. usb seçince bilgisayar açýldý. normal olarak açma yöntemi yokmu hep usbmi takmak zorundayým gerçekten hoþuma gitmedi.
<Tam[1]Manyak> Kartagis
<Tam[1]Manyak> adamýn yazdýgýna bak
<Tam[1]Manyak> Formatý býle Usb den atmýs
<Tam[1]Manyak> D
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> ýyýký usb gýrýsý varmýs
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> D::d:d:D:D::D
<Tam[1]Manyak> Kartagis Win7 nin yanýna Linux Mint kurulumu nasýl yapýlýyor?Disk bölümleme vs nasýl yapmak gerekiyor.Detaylý bir þekilde anlatýrsan çok sevinirim
<Tam[1]Manyak> yardým et hadý
<Tam[1]Manyak> Al acýklar
<Tam[1]Manyak> sana
<Tam[1]Manyak> Kamýl herýf
<Tam[1]Manyak> dsçösdçösamkçösmdçlasmd
<Tam[1]Manyak> x12x63
<Tam[1]Manyak> senýde ellerým
<Tam[1]Manyak> :)
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> ne kanal ama
<ogny> eglencesi hic eksik olmuyor
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-30
<ogny> aykut: uyudun mu la
<aykut> hı
<ogny> ŞD
<ogny> ne adamsın ya
<ogny> uyusana abi
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (126 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 54.51 Hours **
<ogny> noldu 8'i sildin mi aga
<aykut> olunce uyuruz
<ogny> win8
<aykut> uyumaya vakıt yok
<ogny> :D
<aykut> duruyo laptop da
<ogny> hea
<ogny> nefes almaya
<ogny> vaktimiz var mi agam
<ogny> ona gore
<ogny> tutucam nefesi
<ogny> az az aim
<ogny> *alim
<aykut> bu benim askim bitanem masaustum
<ogny> :D
<aykut> bunda win7 dışında erkek işletim sistemi giremez
<aykut> kıskancım
<ogny> vay vay vay
<aykut> nefes almaya vakit var
<ogny> sildin mi la arch march
<aykut> lodgshlksj vm de duruyolar
<ogny> :D
<aykut> yeterü
<aykut> vmware rockz
<ogny> eyvahlar olsun ya
<aykut> audio video streaming lazım :(
<ogny> mpd audio
<ogny> video vlc herhalde
<aykut> vlc olacak gibi şimdilik
<aykut> :(
<Kartagis> bir bölümü lvm ile kullanmak üzere pvcreate kullanırsam, o bölüm ayvayı yer mi?
<ogny> tabi ki yer
<Kartagis> sen sus, dün ben söyledim sana pvcreate'i ;)
<ogny> laaa
<ogny> pvcreate vs komutlari biliyorum
<Kartagis> dooo
<ogny> sonradan kurulup bicimlendirildigini gormedim
<ogny> lvm'le napiyoruz
<ogny> bir disk kumesini tek bir disk gibi gosterip genisletiyoruz boluyoruz vs
<aykut> grip oldum aga !
<aykut> dikkat edin kendinize
<ogny> :D
<ogny> gecmis olsun ya
<ogny> uyumazsan
<ogny> grip de olursun
<ogny> normal agam
<ogny> daha az cay ic
<ogny> vaktin yok agam
<ogny> wc'de daha az dur
<ogny> jD:
<aykut> uyumaya vakit yok
<aykut> uyku 8 saat
<aykut> çok
<aykut> çok değil mi arkadaşlar 8 saat
<aykut> 2 saat yeter
<ogny> :D
<ogny> sana kalsa
<ogny> hic uyumayaq
<ogny> :D
<aykut> ben uyumuyom
<aykut> pc nin uptime ı ile kapışıyom
<ogny> :D
<aykut> şlsdhlkşsj grip oldum
<aykut> hatuna yağ çekiyom
<ogny> :D
<ogny> corba yapsin diye mi
<aykut> yanında olmam lazımdı diyo
<aykut> sesini duyduğumda birşeyim kalmadı dedim
<ogny> fgfsgdsg
<ogny> aga senin sevgilin mi var la
<ogny> hic bahsetmedin
 * Kartagis is playing Sound Garden - Black Hole Sun
<aykut> ogny, var ya
<aykut> nerden çıktı bilmiyom
<aykut> varmış bi tane
<aykut> kenarda köşede
<ogny> :D:D:D:D
<Kartagis> heha
 * aykut is playing John O'Callaghan feat. Audrey Gallagher - Bring Back The Sun (Original Club Mix)
<ogny> aykut: hoca, windows'ta yazilabilir bir dvd'yi nasil silerim
<aykut> nero lazm
<ogny> ok sagol abi
<ogny> linux'ta yaparim
<aykut> şsdghşlkjsdghs
<ogny> :D
<aykut> yani windowsun kendi özelliği yok diye biliyorum
<ogny> nero mero kurmam abi
<ogny> terminal'den yaparim
<ogny> wodim yapar herhalde
<aykut> :D:D
<aykut> yazılabilir dvd silmek nedir anlasam
<ogny> ya icinde ubunt 9.4 var
<ogny> bunu sileyim diyorum
<ogny> dvd-rw
<aykut> dvd mı bitmiş aga
<ogny> haha
<ogny> abi ben
<aykut> dvd üretimini mi durdurmuşlar
<ogny> cimriyimdir
<ogny> rw ise
<ogny> once onu somururum
<ogny> aksam ofiste ncikmadan
<ogny> herkesin laptop bataryasini sokerim
<aykut> DVD fabrikalarında işçiler greve mi gitmiş
<ogny> cok fenayim
<ogny> D:
<aykut> DVD yani
<ogny> hoca
<ogny> seni gorunce
<ogny> aklima bayadir tweetlemedigim geldi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> bi tane gondericem
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca google chrome'un lisansi nedir bilio musun?
<Kartagis> freeware imiş
<ogny> sagolasin
<aykut> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5960995_700b_v1.jpg
<aykut> hatunlara birebir
<ogny> fasfsf
<ogny> ya
<ogny> bilgisayara
<ogny> chrome mu firefox mu kursam diye
<ogny> en iyisi hicbirini kurmuyiim
<ogny> ie var zaten deyip
<ogny> bunalip birakiyorum
<ogny> tartisma gelip
<ogny> bsd license vs gpl'e dayanihyor
<Kartagis> ff gpl değil mi?
<Kartagis> &g firefox license type
<f0und> Kartagis: Mozilla Foundation License Policy: <http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/license-policy.html>; Mozilla Public License: <http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/>; Mozilla Licensing Policies: <http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/licensing.html>; Downloading Source Archives - Developer Guide | MDN: <https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Developer_Guide/Source_Code/Downloading_Source_Archives>; Firefox - (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> MPL imiş
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=yDEahsoa_N4&feature=endscreen
<Kartagis> holy crap
<ElixirVitae> Mozilla nın ayrı lisansı var
<ElixirVitae> onun için debian re-branding yapıyor, iceweasel adı altında
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> sagolasin ElixirVitae
<ogny> aykut: abi, windows'ta disk boyutunu degistirme var ya
<ogny> ona direk erisen komut biliyo musun
<ogny> buldum abi
<ogny> sagol
<ogny> compmgmtlauncher
<ogny> mis
<x12x63> selamlar
<Kartagis> botumu kim düşürdü?!?!
<Kartagis> heh
<ElixirVitae> as
<Kartagis> selam x12x63
<ogny>  zlm x12x63
<ogny> kb ne durumda x12x63
<ogny> :)
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> aykut: abi siyaset meydani felan bakiyor musun peki?
<ogny> dfasdf
<ogny> dun guzeldi program
<ogny> kitap okuma islediler
<ogny> Kartagis: son zamanlarda ne okuyorsun abi
<Kartagis> herhangi bir konuda mi?
<ogny> yes
<Kartagis> Alex adında bir roman
<Kartagis> yazarı Pierre Lemaitre
<ogny> bunun
<ogny> fb'li alex de sauza'yla
<ogny> bi ilgisi yoktur herhalde
<aykut> bi alex değil
<x12x63> ogny: yemekteydim yeni geldim. kb ile uğraşıyorum daha ya, stajyerlere iteledim çoğunu zaten ama pek beceremiyorlar sinir olup kendim yapıyorum sonra
<fnoyanisi> buraya da girelim
<fnoyanisi> muhabbetimizden eksik olmasın kanal sakinleri
<fnoyanisi> selamlar ubuntu ahalisi
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selamlar
<ogny> noldu la
<ogny> aykut: artik yat argadasim yat
<ogny> banlieue: vay agam
<ogny> burda misin sen de
<ogny> ses vermion hic
<ogny> neyse beyler
<ogny> bana musaade
<ogny> madem cit cikmiyor
<ogny> bu cocuk gider...
<ogny> D:
<Guest2513> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-01
<bora_> Ben bugün ubuntu kurmaya çalıştım ancak karşıma şu kısım çıktı: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<bora_> ubuntu ücretsiz diye duymuştum
<bora_> Paralı sürüme mi geçti? veya bedava ubuntu sürümü var mı
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-02
<genc> slm
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-25
<DebrisRat> selamlar arkadaslar
<DebrisRat> selam turgay
<turgay> selam
<genc> slm
<Kartagis> selam genc
<genc> as
<genc> biraz uzakkaldık
<Kartagis> hi philipballew
<philipballew> Kartagis, hi :)
<Kartagis> philipballew: what brought you here? :)
<philipballew> Kartagis, Figured I should be in more loco channels if I care about LoCo's :)
<philipballew> Kartagis, I hope all is well with you in your evening now.
<Kartagis> welcome then
<Kartagis> all is well, with my 27 day old baby girl :)
<Kartagis> remind me what LoCo is?
<philipballew> Kartagis, oh wow! That is very cool. Congratulations and I am happy for you. Lo-Co is "Local Community"
<philipballew> In spanish Loco means crazy to.
<Kartagis> thanks :)
<Kartagis> so all local communities are crazy? :S
<Kartagis> I meant :D
<philipballew> Kartagis, Pretty much. Where in the world are you now?
<Kartagis> Turkey
<philipballew> Kartagis, well yes, but where there?
<Kartagis> Istanbul
<philipballew> Kartagis, oh cool. What a big city. Hope you enjoy that.
<Kartagis> comsi comsa
<Kartagis> philipballew: imagine it's taking you 2 hours everyday, just to and back from work
<Kartagis> you'll know what I mean
<philipballew> Kartagis, I understand. I like about 1/3 a Kilometer from work.
<philipballew> so not far, but I understand
<Kartagis> 1/3? noo
<Kartagis> 50
<Kartagis> oh
<Kartagis> I thought you were asking me
<bdscvr> slm millet
<bdscvr> ubuntu kurulu laptopumun güç tüketiminden şikayetçiyim, pilin şarjı çabucak bitiyor, bu süreyi uzatabilmek için ne yapabilirim?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-26
<Kartagis> Mabel Matiz - Ah Bu Sefer
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-27
<Kartagis> selam gençler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-30
<ogny> selamlar
<ogny> Shehrazad: selamlar
<Shehrazad> Selam ogny!
<ogny> Shehrazad: dostum senin irc client'in neydi
<Shehrazad> Hexchat ogny
<ogny> vaov
<Shehrazad> ctcpden de bakabilirsin.
<ogny> valla zorlanirdim diye
<ogny> denemedim
<ogny> boylesi daha kolay geldi .d:
<ogny> sagolasin
<solid> Naber gençler
<Kartagis> iyidir ihtiyar, senden?
<solid> İyidir sağolasın
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-01
<ogny1> sela
<ogny1> selam
<turgay> hızlı ve öfkeli serindeki aktör trafik kazasdında ölmüş
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<etsw> unity'den nefret edenler dernegi kuracam ya ubuntuda
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-24
<Kartagis> telefoncuların 8gb bellek 1gb ram demelerine bayılıyorum. ikisi de aynı şey :)
<Kartagis> o zaman benim telefonumun belleği 9gb mi oluyor?
<DLine> wget -c :)
<DLine> thiras: backlink hakkinda calisma yaptin  mi hic ?
<thiras> DLine, cok az
<thiras> elimde var bi ton
<thiras> Prli domain
<DLine> yahu su gunde 2 tl getiren ilan sitem var demistim sana
<thiras> onlardan bir kac tane yonledirdigim oldu
<DLine> 150 tekil 2 veya 3 tl getiriyor gunde
<thiras> guzel aslinda
<DLine> bazen 1 tl
<DLine> guzel evet
<DLine> onu diyorum
<DLine> yani bir backlink kassak suna ?
<DLine> sanada bir %10 versem her ay :)
<DLine> ne dersin
<DLine> 1500 tekil olsa ayda 600
<DLine> %10 az oldu
<thiras> ya olurda scrapebox'im yok henuz
<thiras> aliinca olur ama
<thiras> neden olmasin
<DLine> 600 un 500 u bende kalsin
<DLine> 100 senin olsun
<DLine> 10000 tekil olsa ayda 6000
<DLine> tamam
<DLine> sonra bakalim o zaman
<thiras> http://www.expireddomains.net/
<thiras> buradan domain almak lazim
<DLine> dusen domainler ?
<thiras> backlinkli
<DLine> ha para kalmadi bende
<thiras> 301 ile yonlendiriyorsun
<DLine> dunya harcama yaptim
<DLine> biliyorum
<DLine> benim eski ilan sitesini yonlendirdim tum backlinkler yeniye gecti
<thiras> aynen bende de bir yerden para bekliyom gelsin direk scrapebox alicam
<thiras> alinca yapariz tabii ki
<DLine> anladim
<DLine> yapalim yahu
<DLine> su seo yarismalarinda yapiyorlar deli oluyorum millete hazir link var hep
<DLine> her girdigim yarismada 6. sayfadayim hic link almadan :)
<DLine> isi duzgun namuslu yapalim diyoruz hep boyle oluyor
<thiras> yok abi namus falan millet catir catir yapiyor
<thiras> icerginin cok cok iyi olmasi lazim
<DLine> gunde 5000 ilan cekiyorum
<DLine> sabah hurriyet sahibinden.com
<DLine> para kazanirsak
<thiras> anca o zaman cok uzun vade de gecebiliyorsun adamlari
<DLine> o sahibinden.com un kabusu olurum
<thiras> eahaehaehea
<DLine> tum ilanlarinicekerim 3 tane daha vdsl alip
<DLine> :D
<DLine> olmadi resimli cekerim
<thiras> eahhaehaeh :D
<DLine> yok yahu
<DLine> daha simdiden
<DLine> aldigim ilanlar heriflerin uzerinde cikiyor bazen
<DLine> ama harbiden 15000 tekil alsak guzel olur thiras
<DLine> ilan gonderme alt yapisida hazir
<DLine> sms ile isteyen ilan gonderebiliyor sisteme
<thiras> iyimis
<thiras> altyapi wp mi?
<DLine> uygulayan yok bunu tr de
<DLine> sadece turkcell yapiyor
<DLine> hayir ozel yazdigim script
<DLine> neyse bu aksam biraz su backlink isine bakayim
<DLine> o scorpebox mudur nedir
<DLine> nedir o ?
<DLine> scrapebox
<thiras> ya blackhat programi normalde de
<thiras> artik herkes kullaniyor
<DLine> yazalim ?
<thiras> cok meziyeti var ama temel olayi
<DLine> ne yapiyor mantik ne ?
<thiras> senin sitene benzer siteleri aratiyorsun otomatik comment atiyorsun senin sitenin linkini
<DLine> ben yazmistim oyle bir php script
<thiras> cok hizli 10larca backlink oluyor bir anda
<DLine> forum commnetlerine ekliyor
<DLine> linklerin var mi ?
<thiras> daha bir cok olayi var ama temel olayi bu tam olarak
<DLine> yok hazir linkin var mi ?
<DLine> comment linkler ?
<thiras> ama proxysiz kullanma sakin ban yiyebilirsin googledan
<DLine> scripti bulursam hemen baslariz
<DLine> proxy ile yaptim zaten
<DLine> proxyli calisiyoer
<DLine> neyse bakayim nerde o script
<DLine> yazdigim seylerin yedegini nereye aldigimi unutuyorum
<DLine> :D
<DLine> karman corman bir hayat
<thiras> http://www.r10.net/blog-backlink/
<thiras> birde burada free backlink sansi oluyor bazen yorum karsiligi veriyorlar genelde
<DLine> thiras: su script isine bakayim
<DLine> sende bulabilirsen oyle bir rogram
<DLine> *program
<DLine> yorum kismida sende olsun :)
<DLine> basalim backlinki bir sansimizi deneyelim
<DLine> sonrada paylasiriz geliri
<DLine> ne diyorsun :)
<thiras> puff dustum
<DLine> <DLine> thiras: su script isine bakayim <DLine> sende bulabilirsen oyle bir rogram <DLine> *program <DLine> yorum kismida sende olsun :) <DLine> basalim backlinki bir sansimizi deneyelim <DLine> sonrada paylasiriz geliri <DLine> ne diyorsun :)
<thiras> yazdiysan birsey gormedim
<DLine> gonderdim tekrardan
<thiras> olur tabii
<DLine> bu ilan sitesi turkce
<thiras> http://www.r10.net/blog-backlink/
<DLine> gordum onu
<thiras> bak burada bedava backlink sansi oluyor bazen
<DLine> o yuzden dedim o kisim sana ait diye
<DLine> senin uyelik var hazir ortami biliyorsun
<DLine> su anda ayda 50 veya 60 tl geliyor  adsenseden
<thiras> tamamdir o zaman bu aksam bakayim bi
<DLine> bende su scripte bakayim
<thiras> bu hafta ici gelmesi gerekiyor scrapeboxin parasi
<DLine> tamam o zaman
<thiras> adresi atsana ozelden
<DLine> bu hafta sonuna icraata gecelim bir aksilik olmazsa
<DLine> ok
<DLine> http://proxylist.hidemyass.com/search-225490/1
<DLine> su herifin yaptigi uyanikliga bak :)
<DLine> karman corman yapmis proxy gecen kodlari
<DLine> ugrasmamak en iyisi :D
<DLine> neyse
<DLine> http://www.freeproxylists.net/
<DLine> bu site uzerinde calisayim
<DLine> %31%38%33%2e%32%30%33%2e%32%32%2e%39%36
<DLine> en azindan basit sifrelemis
<DLine> :)
<DLine> va$$
<DLine> guvelik kodu koymus dingil
<DLine> *guvenlik
<DLine> Hazir Wp sistemi olan ? Comment POST denemesi yapicam :)
<DLine> neyse kurayim bir tane locale
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-25
<astiages> s.a
<astiages> http://teknoseyir.com/linuxe-adim-atmak-ubuntu-ile-bir-hafta
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-27
<command> ne iş
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-28
<DLine> MySQL veritabani indexlemesinden anlayan ?
<DLine> Buyuk veritabaninda index veya cache ile ugrasan oldu mu diye de sorayim.
<gulle> baloo file nedir bilen varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-29
<amokaci> s.a.
<amokaci> su pidginden vatsapa girebileniniz var mi arkadaslar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-30
<turgay>  linux tl simgesi kullanan var mı ?
<okkangal> merhabalar
<DLine> node.js kullanan ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-24
<Galatasaray> beyler
<fsociety[00]dat> merhaba arkadaşlar
<turgay> merhaba
<fsociety[00]dat> usb kullanarak mini.iso ile önyükleme yaptığımda disk bölümlendirme ekranında sabit diskim ikinci disk olarak ( sdb ) görünüyor
<fsociety[00]dat> aslında tek diskim var fakat usb ile önyükleme yaptığım için usb belleği birinci disk olarak ( sda ) görüyor
<fsociety[00]dat> bu sıralamayı değiştirme imkanım var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-25
<TLG> Herkese merhabalar iyi ak?amlar arkada?lar
<MaRQuE> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-27
<gulle> slmlr
<gulle> video izlerken ekran kararıp gecici olarak donmakta nedeni nedır acaba
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-28
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
<ksari> @slm
<huseyin> slm
<huseyin> ubuntu 14.4'e qgis kuran varmı hiç?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-29
<gulle> slmlr
<gulle> kubuntuda yetkili eylemler sekmesını nasıl acarız
<Kartagis> o ne demek? sudo yetkileri mi?
<gulle> evet abi
<Kartagis> gksudo dene
<gulle> mesala eskı pardusda sag tıklayınca eylemler ve yetkili eylemler cıkıyordu
<Kartagis> pardus'u bilmiyorum
<gulle> yetkili eylemlerde dosya acmatasımasılme vb dıger root hakkı gerektıren işlerı orda tyababiliyordun
<Kartagis> gksudo nautilus
<gulle> (gksudo:3135): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<gulle> dıyor abi
<Kartagis> bu normal sanırım, terminalden çalıştırıyorsun
<Kartagis> neden sudo ile yapmıyorsun bu arada?
<gulle> abi sudo dolphin le sadece doplhin yetkılı olarak acılır
<Kartagis> hayır hayır
<gulle> yetkılı eylemlerı sekmesınde mesala fstob ı acacan sag tıklayıp yetkili kullanıcıeylemlerıyle ac dıyınce oto acıyor
<Kartagis> terminalden diyorum
<gulle> ben vındowsdan donmeyım abi konsol zor geliyor
<Kartagis> alışırsın :)
<Kartagis> ben de windows'tan gelmiştim
<gulle> bu yetkılı kullanıcı eylemlerını bulsaydım guzel olacaktı yaw
<gulle> lfs de biraz yardımı olacaktı
<mehmetcengiz> selam turkler nerden bakalım hangi şehirden??
<mehmetcengiz> selam la kimse yokmu
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-30
<ogny> selam, burada ubuntu kullanan var mi
<ogny> uzun zaman sonra kullanmam icap etti
<ogny> intel compute stick aldim
<ogny> imanimi gevretti ubuntu be
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> mail listesine sordum
<ogny> kimse yorum vs. yazmadi
<ogny> mail listesini kullanmayan en populer dagitim
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> benim soru aslinda apt'yle ilgili
<ogny> test yapicam docker'la firsat yaratmam lazim
<ogny> 14.04'ten 16.04'e do-release-upgrade ile gecerken kernel guncellenmesin
<ogny> compute stick 16.04'un kernelinde network driver'ini bulamiyor
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-01
<manjaro> selam günaydın
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-01
<t_> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2018-11-28
<rsariyev> selam ben ubuntuda freeswitch kaldirdim
<rsariyev> iki freeswitch server var onlar arasinda cluster kurmaya caliwiyorum
<rsariyev> bu konuda bir fikri olan var daha iyi ve sagliki nasil kura bilirm
#ubuntu-tr 2018-11-29
<PeKMeS> iyi sabahlar
#ubuntu-tr 2018-11-30
<PeKMeS> kimse var mi ?
<PeKMeS> beni duyan birileri var mi ?
<Blaguvest> :?
<PeKMeS> ordamısın ?
<Blaguvest> derdin nedir
<Blaguvest> o kadar bağrınıyon
<PeKMeS> illa derdim mi olması gerek
<PeKMeS> nasıl bir yer burası
<Blaguvest> :)
<PeKMeS> napıyonuz allah aşkına
<Blaguvest> ışık odalarından birisi
<Blaguvest> nasıl bir yer arıyodun
<Blaguvest> kızlar falan mı?
<PeKMeS> oyle mi görünüyorum ordan
<Blaguvest> biraz öyle
<PeKMeS> o zaman yanıldınız
<Blaguvest> tamam anlat bakalım
<Blaguvest> biraz beynim bulanmışken temizlenir
<PeKMeS> tamam
<PeKMeS> malı arap faikten alıyorum
<PeKMeS> kamyonu sınıra kadar ben kullanıyorum
<Blaguvest> kaçakçılık işine mi girdin
<PeKMeS> ben aslında aykutu merak ettim
<Blaguvest> :)
<Blaguvest> pc başında uyumuştur yine
<PeKMeS> kim ki o ?
<Blaguvest> aykut
<PeKMeS> karaalioğlu mu ?
<Blaguvest> bilmem burda sohbet edip bilgi paylaşmak için illaki birbirimizi tanımamız gerekmez
<PeKMeS> doğru
<PeKMeS> ama konuşanda yok
<PeKMeS> öylece günlerdir bekliyosunuz
<PeKMeS> gerçi buranın bi amacı var diyeceksin
<Blaguvest> irc özeli bu :)
<PeKMeS> yazılım falan filan
<Blaguvest> amaç beli zaten direk buraya geldine göre
<Blaguvest> :)
<PeKMeS> youtube da izledim de aykut karaalioğlunu
<Blaguvest> sen nelerle uraşıyon programlama falanmı yoksa etc..
<PeKMeS> yok beaaa
<PeKMeS> ben gıdacıyım
<PeKMeS> anlamam o işlerden : )
<Blaguvest> :) bende inşaatçı
<PeKMeS> ciddi diyorum
<Blaguvest> bende ciddiyim
<Blaguvest> şakamı yaptımı sandın
<Blaguvest> aşk olsun kardeşim
<PeKMeS> evet
<Blaguvest> dediğim gibi bende ciddiyim
<PeKMeS> burası ne alaka peki ?
<Blaguvest> zevkler ve renkler tartışılmaz derler
<Blaguvest> olsa gerek
<PeKMeS> doğru
<Blaguvest> hobi falan diyelim
<PeKMeS> en son ne paylaştın insanlarla mesela
<Blaguvest> sanal dünyamı gerçek dünyamı :
<PeKMeS> burası için konuşuyorum
<Blaguvest> :)
<Blaguvest> bilmem linuxle sorunları olan arkadaşları kendi bilgilerimle yardımcı olmaya çalışırım
<PeKMeS> hee tamam şimdi oldu
<PeKMeS> peki bi şey daha sorcam
<Blaguvest> linux,bsd,mac,windows sitemlerine hakim birisi programlama vesayre herşeyle ilgi alanım  geniş hardware
<Blaguvest> system :)
<PeKMeS> bu kanaldaki herkesi tanıyomusun peki ?
<Blaguvest> hadi hadi sor sorunu
<PeKMeS> sordum üstte
<Blaguvest> gerçek sorununu sor
<PeKMeS> bu işte
<Blaguvest> tanımak zorundamıyım yada seninle bilgi alışverişi yapsak illaki birbirimizi tanımamızmı gerekli
<PeKMeS> opsss neden herşeye bişeyle ilişkilendiriyosun
<Blaguvest> tamam
<Blaguvest> sen dediğin gibi olsun
<PeKMeS> o zaman senden 10 dk sigara molası isticem
<PeKMeS> ama dönücem bekle tamam mı
<Blaguvest> bak gece oldu pc başında klavye ile savaşıyorum sabah saat 6 tıda kalkıp işe gidicem
<Blaguvest> yok
<Blaguvest> o zaman tek başına kalırsın
<PeKMeS> hmmmm
<PeKMeS> gitme mi diyosun yani
<Blaguvest> sigara esiri olma sigara senin esirin olsun
<PeKMeS> o zaman sana iyilik yapıyorum
<PeKMeS> ve ben gidiyorum sende yat uyu
<PeKMeS> sabah kalk işine git
<Blaguvest> dünyada herşeyi görüp öğrenmek için çok uzun yaşamıycaz sende hayatından zamanından çalma sigara içerek :)
<PeKMeS> ben az içiyorum diyip kendini avutanlardanım merak etme : )
<Blaguvest> :)eyvallah daha klavye ile savaşım bittmedii
<Blaguvest> sosyal içiciyim diyorsun
<PeKMeS> içende olecek içmeyende diyorum
<Blaguvest> en tehlikeli durum
<PeKMeS> hadi gittim ben
<Blaguvest> orası şüphesiz kardeş
<Blaguvest> adresi biliyorsun ama sıkıcı gelir sana buralar :) diyorsan  yapıcak birşey yok
<Blaguvest> sen soylemedin kaçakçılık işini iyi para var mı:?
<PeKMeS> geldim ben
<PeKMeS> hava soğuk çıkmışken 2 tane içtim : )) ondan uzun sürdü
#ubuntu-tr 2018-12-01
<aykut> wtf
<PeKMeS> ???
